# Identify this Celine



## dlf6588

Hello all!

I am trying to find the Celine bag pictured below.  I know it is from a past season, but I don't know which.  Does anybody know what year/season or the name of the bag?  As I said, it is made by Celine.  Thanks!


----------



## antcuc1982

I'm trying to help my mom identify this celine   purse.  I know it's celine i just can't find the style name.

 If anyone recognizes this purse and could give me its name I'd really   appreciate it.  Thank you!

http://www.4you2review.com/antcuc/misc/purses/celine_sm.JPG

 Thanks again for your help!


----------



## kcf68

You might look on Ebay to find a similar Celine handbag.   That what I use for a references on my handbag..


----------



## AECornell

I was on the subway on the way back from lunch with the BF, when this very model-esque girl got on the train. I spotted her bag and read on the front that it said Celine. I took a spy pic, and sorry for the awkward angle, but she's wearing shorts if that helps, lol.

I am not familiar with Celine bags at all, and tried doing a search for a "tote" or "bag" but nothing came up. Can anyone help?


----------



## heartfelt

agh! i love this bag. it's so gorgeous!

it's called the Celine 'Boston' Tote:





it was available on Matches for $1885, but it looks to be sold out now.


----------



## randr21

celine boston tote pre-fall 2010


----------



## sbelle

Love your spy pic!


----------



## sweetinfinity

hehe it looks like she knows you just took a pic of her.


----------



## AECornell

Thanks everyone! Sorry I was on vacation last week so I'm just catching up!

sweetinfinity: I think she totally knew I was staring at her bag the whole time, lol. She was just about to get off the train so I'm glad I quickly snagged the pic!


----------



## KittyKat65

I love that bag so much!  One day...one day...


----------



## saindowsaindow

I was watching Taiwan TV shows, and got tempted from this bag. The host notified it was Celine and Jessica Alba once wore. Can anyone give me the name and year/season of the design? m(_ _)m


----------



## Elliespurse

It looks like the 2007 Celine Lirine bag (design Ivana Omazic for Celine?) http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-magazine-pics-658786.html#post17867317


----------



## claypot

Ellie! Stellar. Dead on.


----------



## saindowsaindow

Elliespurse said:


> It looks like the 2007 Celine Lirine bag (design Ivana Omazic for Celine?) http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-magazine-pics-658786.html#post17867317


 
THX =v=


----------



## kateincali

Hi girls,

So I've scoured the reference sub-forum, done some searches, and Google'd my heart out, but the Celine I picked up this week remains a mystery to me. Does anyone know the name or season?


----------



## Elliespurse

It looks like the Celine Vertical Shopper, LaPrendo has one available but I'm not sure it can be folded over like your pic?


----------



## kateincali

Thanks, Ellie. That's the closest I've seen, although the retail price on mine does say $1500 so I'm not sure if it's just a similar version or if it has the wrong ticket on it.


----------



## Iloooovebags

Hi ladies,

Can you please help me identify this bag, I think it's Celine.

http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/ar...allery/street-style-mens-paris-fashion-week/1


----------



## iluvmybags

that's not a Celine --
to the left of the pic it says "D&G Clutch" which probably means Dolce & Gabana


----------



## Iloooovebags

iluvmybags said:


> that's not a Celine --
> to the left of the pic it says "D&G Clutch" which probably means Dolce & Gabana




But this is not D&G, probably some mistake


----------



## yellowcat

Hello, 
can anybody help me give a name to this bag? Any information is welcome. I would also like to know how much is might be worth. I know nothing about it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## littlerock

bump


----------



## joan

It says it´s a Boston Bag but I doubt it... Anybody knows the season its from? Thanks!


----------



## cloudzz

Hi would someone kindly help me out with this phantom please?

I'm not quite sure if it's authentic but I really like the colour. Has Celine actually produced this colour in phantom or mini luggage? TIA!


----------



## saira1214

Hi ladies, I am not 100% familiar with Celine and am wondering if you can help me ID a non-luggage piece.  I was at a store yesterday and I saw a black celine with smooth leather (seemed like lamb) and it looked like a regular plain tote. It was a bit longer than wide with no clasp at the top. Just two somewhat flimsy handles. It looked fairly classic and doesn't look anything like the luggage bags.  I'm not sure if this is enough information to ID and I do not have a picture.  If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

I think I found the answer. It is likely a vertical cabas.


----------



## armyofbirds

saira1214 said:


> I think I found the answer. It is likely a vertical cabas.



Yep, definitely sounds like a vertical cabas to me.


----------



## saira1214

armyofbirds said:


> Yep, definitely sounds like a vertical cabas to me.


 Thanks for the affirmation!! The only thing that I find odd is that there was no closure whatsoever on the top.  No zipper, no clasp, no snap, nothing.  In the few pics that I have found of this bag, there seems to be a zipper closure. Can you explain the difference?  Also, the bag I saw seemed to be a smaller size. It appears that there a two sizes? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## armyofbirds

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for the affirmation!! The only thing that I find odd is that there was no closure whatsoever on the top.  No zipper, no clasp, no snap, nothing.  In the few pics that I have found of this bag, there seems to be a zipper closure. Can you explain the difference?  Also, the bag I saw seemed to be a smaller size. It appears that there a two sizes? Sorry for so many questions.



I've seen quite a few vertical cabas bags over the past few months (I was in Paris and London and checking out as many Céline boutiques and department store stockists as possible since I was looking for a particular horizontal cabas) and all of them were _without_ zips or any kind of closure. That's the most popular and most widely available design for the cabas bags at the moment. A few seasons ago there were some cabas bags with clasps at the top (not a great design, I thought, since the bag would have to be almost completely empty for the clasp to be able to close without stretching the leather). Also, back in May I did see a couple of cabas bags with zips along the top for closing the bag, but I haven't seen any since then. 

I haven't had a problem with the lack of a closure on my horizontal cabas, even though I usually prefer bags that zip securely shut. I haven't had anything fall out of my bag and I don't feel like security is a problem, but it would be different with a vertical cabas, since my horizontal cabas sits upright when I set it down, whereas a vertical cabas would fall over sideways. You'd probably need to lean the vertical one against something to prevent things from falling out whenever you put it down. 

And yep, there are two sizes for the vertical cabas. There's a smaller size with a longer handle (one that fits over the shoulder) and a larger size with a shorter handle (meant for carrying in the crook of your arm). You can see a comparison of the sizes here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/fyi-vertical-zipper-cabas-in-two-sizes-681248.html#post18885770


----------



## saira1214

armyofbirds said:


> I've seen quite a few vertical cabas bags over the past few months (I was in Paris and London and checking out as many Céline boutiques and department store stockists as possible since I was looking for a particular horizontal cabas) and all of them were _without_ zips or any kind of closure. That's the most popular and most widely available design for the cabas bags at the moment. A few seasons ago there were some cabas bags with clasps at the top (not a great design, I thought, since the bag would have to be almost completely empty for the clasp to be able to close without stretching the leather). Also, back in May I did see a couple of cabas bags with zips along the top for closing the bag, but I haven't seen any since then.
> 
> I haven't had a problem with the lack of a closure on my horizontal cabas, even though I usually prefer bags that zip securely shut. I haven't had anything fall out of my bag and I don't feel like security is a problem, but it would be different with a vertical cabas, since my horizontal cabas sits upright when I set it down, whereas a vertical cabas would fall over sideways. You'd probably need to lean the vertical one against something to prevent things from falling out whenever you put it down.
> 
> And yep, there are two sizes for the vertical cabas. There's a smaller size with a longer handle (one that fits over the shoulder) and a larger size with a shorter handle (meant for carrying in the crook of your arm). You can see a comparison of the sizes here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/fyi-vertical-zipper-cabas-in-two-sizes-681248.html#post18885770


 Thanks so much for that information! It was very informative and helpful!


----------



## ririri

Could you please help me? I bought this beautiful bag at second hand store. Does anybody know the name, the age, the retail price ... any information is welcome. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## rayshines

Hi can someone please help identify this Celine bag? It's probably 2007/2008 edition..


----------



## mundodabolsa

ririri said:


> Could you please help me? I bought this beautiful bag at second hand store. Does anybody know the name, the age, the retail price ... any information is welcome. Thank you very much in advance.



* ririri*, I am the last person to say anything about the authenticity of a bag, but the name of the brand is not written the way it is on your bag.


----------



## armyofbirds

mundodabolsa said:


> * ririri*, I am the last person to say anything about the authenticity of a bag, but the name of the brand is not written the way it is on your bag.



I'm not good at authenticity either, but the Céline label changed slightly when Phoebe Philo took over (it used to be a slightly different font and didn't have the accent over the E, if that's the difference you've picked up on), so ririri's bag could pre-date Philo-era Céline.


----------



## ririri

ririri said:


> Could you please help me? I bought this beautiful bag at second hand store. Does anybody know the name, the age, the retail price ... any information is welcome. Thank you very much in advance.


  Adding more pictures, please look


----------



## mundodabolsa

armyofbirds said:


> I'm not good at authenticity either, but the Céline label changed slightly when Phoebe Philo took over (it used to be a slightly different font and didn't have the accent over the E, if that's the difference you've picked up on), so ririri's bag could pre-date Philo-era Céline.



well then there you go, yes I was thinking it was weird that it was missing the accent. 

ignore me, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Charmaine13

Hello 

can anyone identify this bag? sorry, i could not seem to find another image it to post here. 

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt90/naboonies/Celine polka dot/IMG_1936.jpg

TIA


----------



## wendel14

Hi! Can anyone tell me if either one of these Céline bags is real?

ITEM NAME: Céline....drawstring bag
SELLER: encherexpert_paris16
AUCTION NO: (sorry I can't find the auction number)
LINK/PHOTOS: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEUF-SAC-A-MAIN-...=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2c62a908b7#shId

ITEM NAME: Céline....drawstring bag with logo
SELLER: planete-collections
AUCTION NO: (sorry I can't find the auction number)
LINK/PHOTOS: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-a-main-CELIN...56?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item231337e3c8

They are both on the french ebay.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Yanekie

wendel14 said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if either one of these Céline bags is real?
> 
> ITEM NAME: Céline....drawstring bag
> SELLER: encherexpert_paris16
> AUCTION NO: (sorry I can't find the auction number)
> LINK/PHOTOS: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEUF-SAC-A-MAIN-...=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2c62a908b7#shId
> 
> ITEM NAME: Céline....drawstring bag with logo
> SELLER: planete-collections
> AUCTION NO: (sorry I can't find the auction number)
> LINK/PHOTOS: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-a-main-CELIN...56?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item231337e3c8
> 
> They are both on the french ebay.
> Thanks so much!


 
You should probably post this in the authenticate thread.


----------



## bossalover

Hi Ladies, 

Can anyone tell me what is the name of this bag? (And hopefully when it was sold?) It seems I cannot find it anywhere...! Thanks in advance! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Celine-black-sheepskin-flap-shoulder-bag/SEARCH/310101601/detail.fly


----------



## vivilamoda

Hi ladies, someone can help me to identify this celine bag? tia


----------



## pursesuader

vivilamoda said:


> Hi ladies, someone can help me to identify this celine bag? tia




This is Phoebe's updated Boogie Bag.


----------



## pursesuader

ririri said:


> Could you please help me? I bought this beautiful bag at second hand store. Does anybody know the name, the age, the retail price ... any information is welcome. Thank you very much in advance.




Oh yes, this is before Phoebe, and given the stamp, I would say Fall 05.
Beautiful color!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi  ladies today i saw these 2 phantoms and literally fell in love at first sight !! please can you ID COLOURS FOR ME?' tia!!!


----------



## dailyfresh

does anyone know the name of this clutch?


----------



## dbaby

It's the ipad holder. I have one, I don't know the name off hand, but it retails for about $1k at Barneys


----------



## jenayb

dailyfresh said:


> does anyone know the name of this clutch?





dbaby said:


> It's the ipad holder. I have one, I don't know the name off hand, but it retails for about $1k at Barneys



No it is not an iPad holder. 

That is a clutch that opens into different accordion compartments. It's $1050 and is available at Barneys, Saks, etc. I have not seen an actual name, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't have one.  

I actually am THIS CLOSE to buying that bag in black. It's fabulous.


----------



## dailyfresh

jenaywins said:


> No it is not an iPad holder.
> 
> That is a clutch that opens into different accordion compartments. It's $1050 and is available at Barneys, Saks, etc. I have not seen an actual name, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't have one.
> 
> I actually am THIS CLOSE to buying that bag in black. It's fabulous.



Thank You!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

dailyfresh said:


> Thank You!!!!!


----------



## casitalaurita

Can someone please help my authenticate a Celine Phantom before I spend so much money? laura@iditall.com


----------



## jenayb

casitalaurita said:


> Can someone please help my authenticate a Celine Phantom before I spend so much money? xxxxx@xxxxx



Please post in the appropriate thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-353733.html


----------



## dbaby

jenaywins said:


> No it is not an iPad holder.
> 
> That is a clutch that opens into different accordion compartments. It's $1050 and is available at Barneys, Saks, etc. I have not seen an actual name, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't have one.
> 
> I actually am THIS CLOSE to buying that bag in black. It's fabulous.



Well it fits an ipad perfectly, if you were wondering.


----------



## NYCavalier

jenaywins said:


> No it is not an iPad holder.
> 
> That is a clutch that opens into different accordion compartments. It's $1050 and is available at Barneys, Saks, etc. I have not seen an actual name, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't have one.
> 
> I actually am THIS CLOSE to buying that bag in black. It's fabulous.



That's so weird... the stores in NY are selling them as ipad holders  agree -- it's FAB!


----------



## jenayb

NYCavalier said:


> That's so weird... the stores in NY are selling them as ipad holders


 


Nope. They are clutches. Unless you need three compartments for............ Your three iPads!?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Here is the black one that I was lusting after the other day. It has several compartments inside... 

I know that just looking at it, it appears as if the flap would lift up and be just one compartment for your iPad. I could totally see it; however, it has a few according compartments and a zippy compartment IIRC.


----------



## dbaby

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Nope. They are clutches. Unless you need three compartments for............ Your three iPads!?



I guess Phoebe Philo has three iPads. Here's the tag that came with mine and the price from Barneys.


----------



## jenayb

dbaby said:


> I guess Phoebe Philo has three iPads. Here's the tag that came with mine and the price from Barneys.



Well isn't that funny because the black one I had in my hands did not have a tag that said iPad organizer. How very strange.

ETA: Now I am curious. Why all the extra compartments then?  Why the different tags???


----------



## nillacobain

Anyone knows if Celine bag did come in real lizard skin about 10 years ago? I found this bag on ebay classif - seller has no idea if it's real lizard or just embossed leather. Thank you for your help.


----------



## dailyfresh

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Here is the black one that I was lusting after the other day. It has several compartments inside...
> 
> I know that just looking at it, it appears as if the flap would lift up and be just one compartment for your iPad. I could totally see it; however, it has a few according compartments and a zippy compartment IIRC.



Beautiful


----------



## Undine

Does anybody know what this Celine bag is? The only place I've seen it is on the Fashiontoast blog. Is it old or new or....?

pic: Fashiontoast


----------



## HOT4LV

Hi does anyone know what color red and year Kris Jenner's Celine mini luggage is in the the celebrities carrying celine is? Thanks


----------



## pursesuader

Undine said:


> Does anybody know what this Celine bag is? The only place I've seen it is on the Fashiontoast blog. Is it old or new or....?
> 
> pic: Fashiontoast




This is new from Phoebe, based on the lock on the side.....


----------



## Undine

pursesuader said:


> This is new from Phoebe, based on the lock on the side.....



Thank you for your reply!

I'm wondering if this bag is in stores or will be in the near future....if it was last season, I don't want to miss the chance to buy it, but judging by its elusive nature, I'm guessing it wasn't a recent past season. However, if someone knows more, please weigh in!


----------



## jenayb

HOT4LV said:


> Hi does anyone know what color red and year Kris Jenner's Celine mini luggage is in the the celebrities carrying celine is? Thanks


 
I'm 99% sure that's the 2012 Coquelicot.


----------



## HOT4LV

jenaywins said:


> I'm 99% sure that's the 2012 Coquelicot.



Thanks sooo much! Is it a red or more of a orange? Its TDF! Need to add it to my wish list!


----------



## jenayb

HOT4LV said:


> Thanks sooo much! Is it a red or more of a orange? Its TDF! Need to add it to my wish list!



Coquelicot is a tough red to describe... It's like... It's a true, brilliant red with no blue undertones, if that makes sense.


----------



## pursesuader

Undine said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I'm wondering if this bag is in stores or will be in the near future....if it was last season, I don't want to miss the chance to buy it, but judging by its elusive nature, I'm guessing it wasn't a recent past season. However, if someone knows more, please weigh in!



I saw that lock last year on the new Boogie bag, so I'm guessing the bag could be from last year.  You could also send an email to A Celine Boutique with a photo for help.


----------



## clarity9

Hi,

Can someone help to ID this bag? What's the exact name/season it's from? 
Thanks!





picture from: http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/


----------



## cotonblanc

clarity9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help to ID this bag? What's the exact name/season it's from?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from: http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/



this was from 2010 probably spring season. there's a few on yahoo auctions japan and some have listed it as LONG STRAP SHOPPER. somehow i remember it to be called the soft hobo cabas or something to that effect.


----------



## clarity9

cotonblanc said:


> this was from 2010 probably spring season. there's a few on yahoo auctions japan and some have listed it as LONG STRAP SHOPPER. somehow i remember it to be called the soft hobo cabas or something to that effect.
> 
> I have seen the long strap one in store before, but from the pic, it looked like a smaller version with shorter straps? Not sure if it was just the angle of how it was taken or if indeed there is a smaller version.


----------



## cotonblanc

clarity9 said:


> cotonblanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> this was from 2010 probably spring season. there's a few on yahoo auctions japan and some have listed it as LONG STRAP SHOPPER. somehow i remember it to be called the soft hobo cabas or something to that effect.
> 
> I have seen the long strap one in store before, but from the pic, it looked like a smaller version with shorter straps? Not sure if it was just the angle of how it was taken or if indeed there is a smaller version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure it is just the angle. he has posted modelling shots of the other version and it seems large enough.
Click to expand...


----------



## cotonblanc

does anyone know the name of this spring 2010 bag? why did they discontinue this? ugh.​


----------



## jblessj

Hello! My first post 

Can someone please tell me the name of this Celine bag from pre-fall 2011? I heard conflicting reports whether it is still in production? THANK YOU!


----------



## xxnana

Hi 

Does anyone know the exact name and which season this bag is from? TIA 

It just says strap cabas on the tag so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## bsufku

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me identify which colour this pouch/clutch is, and which season its from? It's the exact shade of beige I've been looking for! Thanks!


----------



## nygal0508

Hey all, I just bought a celine bag on eBay, and I don't know if it's real or not, so all you celine owners, can you tell me the brand of the zipper celine uses? I mean that could be one way to find out if the bag is real right? thanks all!


----------



## Jadpe

nygal0508 said:


> Hey all, I just bought a celine bag on eBay, and I don't know if it's real or not, so all you celine owners, can you tell me the brand of the zipper celine uses? I mean that could be one way to find out if the bag is real right? thanks all!


Int he reference section you'll find an 'authenticate this celine' thread


----------



## incoralblue

Someone in the forum posted a pic of theirs. Can't remember, I think it's the Celine (boys thread).



xxnana said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know the exact name and which season this bag is from? TIA
> 
> It just says strap cabas on the tag so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## cakewithlegs

jblessj said:


> Hello! My first post
> 
> Can someone please tell me the name of this Celine bag from pre-fall 2011? I heard conflicting reports whether it is still in production? THANK YOU!



Hi, I'm interested in this Celine bag as well. It looks like the one that fashiontoast has, but I'm not sure (her's is a cobalt blue though...someone asked about it earlier in this thread as well). Have you learned anything about it?


----------



## nonateo

Can someone pls tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130668584127?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cakewithlegs

nonateo said:


> Can someone pls tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130668584127?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



you have to go to the 'authenticate this' thread. the experts there will help you out


----------



## cakewithlegs

^ oops, it appears i was too late! hope you got what you needed though...


----------



## MapleLeaf

Does anyone know what is the price range for this kind of Celine purse (I believe it's discontinued)? Does it have a name? And where can you possibly find a date code on this kind of purse? TIA!


----------



## Advo

Can anyone ID this Celine?

At first, I thought it was a horizontal cabas but this bag has a zipper


----------



## Charmaine13

Can anyone tell me what season this bag was from and its size?
TIA  

http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/radhippies/AG-CS_Celine05.jpg


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmaine13 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what season this bag was from and its size?
> TIA
> 
> http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/radhippies/AG-CS_Celine05.jpg



Based on the clothes it's spring summer 2012. Should be real croco instead of stamped.


----------



## Charmaine13

cotonblanc said:


> Based on the clothes it's spring summer 2012. Should be real croco instead of stamped.



Many thanks  Would this be the medium size then?


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmaine13 said:
			
		

> Many thanks  Would this be the medium size then?



A little deceptive from the angle but yes I think it is a medium. I might be wrong. Perhaps could be this bag that I've attached. Would cost a bomb or two. Ha.


----------



## Charmaine13

cotonblanc said:


> A little deceptive from the angle but yes I think it is a medium. I might be wrong. Perhaps could be this bag that I've attached. Would cost a bomb or two. Ha.



 It probably would! Nice to look at though... Thanks for answering


----------



## merryme

Hi Ladies,
Can anyone authenticate this bag?

Item name: CELINE FLUORESCENT PINK MINI LUGGAGE BAG / TOTE
Item number: 140737060060
Seller: wyn4570
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-FLUO...060?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c4951cdc


----------



## mlemee

Hi, can someone confirm the name of this bag and if it is available this season?


----------



## milkypop

hi Celine experts, I swear I've flipped Googl inside out but found no info about this enigmatic bag. But given I'm but a recent Celine fan I trust you ladies can identify this beauty. Please revel in its luscious pebbled leather and structured yet slouchy softness:

http://www.atlantishome.com/90/celine/


----------



## Jadpe

mlemee said:


> Hi, can someone confirm the name of this bag and if it is available this season?


It's the Celine clasp bag. I believe it was from the a/w 2010 collection, so I think it's hard to track one down. They're beautiful!


----------



## mlemee

Jadpe said:


> It's the Celine clasp bag. I believe it was from the a/w 2010 collection, so I think it's hard to track one down. They're beautiful!



I went to Celine today and asked the manager. Yes, it was seasonal from last spring 2011. So hard to track down but I'm going to give it a go!


----------



## purse-nality

mlemee said:


> I went to Celine today and asked the manager. Yes, it was seasonal from last spring 2011. So hard to track down but I'm going to give it a go!



call/email saks and/or nordies SA (reco Damian Oto & Peggy Urban, respectively) and request a sysytemwide search. pretty sure there are still a few left. also, browse the intels thread. i could have sworn i saw a gray in the background on 1 of the pics posted not so long ago.


----------



## purse-nality

^post #5465, iluvmybags, from TJMaxx: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/celine-shopping-finds-and-intels-no-chat-634718-365.html

- other 2 sightings posted, but from australia
- modashop.net (italy) has a white on sale

i couldn't find the pic i mentioned. i remember the bag was in a glass cabinet. anyway, i think you'll have better luck w/ the dept stores. try Barneys too... HTH!

ETA: Barneys Chicago, 1st post, dated Jan, but won't hurt to try: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/celine-shopping-finds-and-intels-no-chat-634718-345.html


----------



## mlemee

purse-nality said:


> call/email saks and/or nordies SA (reco Damian Oto & Peggy Urban, respectively) and request a sysytemwide search. pretty sure there are still a few left. also, browse the intels thread. i could have sworn i saw a gray in the background on 1 of the pics posted not so long ago.



I'm based in the UK but I'm going to do that! I've already called Bicester (a designer outlet, Celine in Selfridges gave me their details to call)

You're the best *pursenality*, Thanks!!


----------



## handbagsatdawn

Afternoon ladies!
Are there any Celine experts out there who can give me some more info about this bag - name / season / cost when new etc?  Recently bought it in a depot-vente in Cannes - loving that someone else has already worn it in for me!
The tab in the pocket says 00/32 if that's any help 
Thank you! x


----------



## purse-nality

mlemee said:


> I'm based in the UK but I'm going to do that! I've already called Bicester (a designer outlet, Celine in Selfridges gave me their details to call)
> 
> You're the best *pursenality*, Thanks!!



you're welcome! sorry to assume you're from the u.s :shame:... GL in your search!


----------



## lofty

Does anyone know when this mini luggage was released? I think it's suede and black.


----------



## cotonblanc

anybody knows what style this is? very old or very new?


----------



## missbradshaw

Can someone tell me the name of this bag and the season?


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies,

I have seen this particular mini on some celebrities and that is how i fell in love with Celine! I love how the black and white contrast. 
However can someone identity which year is this mini from? Sorry, not sure where should I post this.

Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item35bba11e17#ht_2502wt_711

TIA


----------



## dreamlet

I think this colorway was from the Spring 2011 collection.


----------



## gwentan

dreamlet said:


> I think this colorway was from the Spring 2011 collection.



Thanks dreamlet. 
I noticed that the body of the bag looks different.
Do you know what leather is that made of?
I know the sides are calf, just not sure the center part.


----------



## dreamlet

gwentan said:


> Thanks dreamlet.
> I noticed that the body of the bag looks different.
> Do you know what leather is that made of?
> I know the sides are calf, just not sure the center part.



IIRC, the center panel is shrunken lambskin.


----------



## gwentan

dreamlet said:


> IIRC, the center panel is shrunken lambskin.



Sounds yummy... 
And also do you know how much was it retailed for?


----------



## dreamlet

gwentan said:


> Sounds yummy...
> And also do you know how much was it retailed for?



I don't know for sure, but I think it was $1800. Ahh, the good ol days


----------



## gwentan

dreamlet said:


> I don't know for sure, but I think it was $1800. Ahh, the good ol days



Thanks Dreamlet...
Yeah... I agree. The good ol days. Well perhaps we should stock up more before the next price increase.


----------



## lovechanel920

What size is this? Leather?


----------



## erinrose

lovechanel920 said:


> What size is this? Leather?


 
Looks like black mini luggage pebbled leather.

Love that picture!


----------



## Lvgirl71

gwentan said:
			
		

> Thanks Dreamlet...
> Yeah... I agree. The good ol days. Well perhaps we should stock up more before the next price increase.



New price is the same for other Mini's now, $2400!


----------



## jessica038

hi, everyone..can somebody tell me this celine mini luggage bag is authentic...because i notice all celine mini luggage or micro luggage don't have anything at the side beside the zip...do let me know the authentic of this bag...thank you so much


----------



## ccbest

this is nano....


jessica038 said:


> hi, everyone..can somebody tell me this celine mini luggage bag is authentic...because i notice all celine mini luggage or micro luggage don't have anything at the side beside the zip...do let me know the authentic of this bag...thank you so much


----------



## francisD

*Hi everyone!

Today, I saw a girl with a bag that looks exactly like a Celine Cabas but it was 3/4 python and a 1/4 leather with a zipper and (I think) tassles. 

Is it a Celine cabas?? Where can I find one?? I have never seen on in a celine store or a department store for that matter! 

Please help! I must have one!

Any photos?

TIA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jessica038

ccbest said:


> this is nano....




ya..i found out that their have this design last night...thank you so much for the reply


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ I hardly could imagine the Shoulder bag will be as popular as Luggage.


----------



## CelineMeAlone

Hi all,

does any of you have some information (year, quality, retail prices, name etc..) on this bag:


----------



## CHANEL57

Hey guys,
I know this is the trapeze bag, but not sure of the exact colour or size of it. Could anyone help? 
I know it obviously looks like grey leather with the 'wings' in grey suede, but does anybody have the model number of this particular one? And it looks like it comes with a longer strap as well as the small handle, could anyone confirm this. 
Also, does anyone know where I can get it in London and if there is any in stock?

TIA !


----------



## hungteo

Small trapeze grey souris with the longer strap


----------



## CHANEL57

Thanks loadsss !! 
Looks quite big for a small, but I'm not complaining.
Do you know if this is still available anywhere in the UK and if so, the price of it ??

Thanks again!


----------



## hungteo

sorry i don't know where this bag is still available in Uk but the price is 1250£:d


----------



## bsufku

This might be harder to find as it was released earlier as part of the spring/pre collection (not sure what the actual collection is called, same as the royal blue tri Color trapeze). Not sure what the colour is called exactly, but I don't think it's Souris. Souris is from the summer, in drummed leather, silver hardware and white stitching around the sides and is more of a taupe colour. Sorry couldn't be of more help!


----------



## purse-nality

its DUNE.


----------



## DT93

It's not souris - souris has a white stitching and lighter than this bag


----------



## missmoimoi

DT93 said:
			
		

> It's not souris - souris has a white stitching and lighter than this bag



I don't think it is 'souris' either.  This one is a richer, more pure grey hue.


----------



## CHANEL57

Thanks for your help guys. I'll try calling round today. Really hope I can find it. Please let me know if any of you guys come across one or know where I can get this exact one. Is it the Small size too?


----------



## bsufku

i don't think it's dune either, as it had silver hardware too. I've seen the bag in the picture IRL, and it's a true shade of grey. Last I've seen it in London was in Selfridges & Harrods a while back, but it was the bigger size.


----------



## cotonblanc

CelineMeAlone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> does any of you have some information (year, quality, retail prices, name etc..) on this bag:



Phoebe's first collection for Céline - Resort 2010. Hobo in shrunken lambskin. Retailed for SGD$2800 here.

All zippers are Lampo and Made in Romania. But very top notch. I own the canvas version in Jungle.


----------



## leblanc1188

Hi all!!

I just purchased my first Celine bag today at Barneys  It is a mini luggage and the tag says it is the camel color, but every bag I have seen referenced as camel is much lighter. This mini was also $3250. Is there something different about this bag??


----------



## porpentine

Ooh, this is the palmellato (palmelleto?)leather - more expensive and shinier. There's another thread somewhere that explains the difference ... just can't find it right now.

It looks amazing - congratulations.


----------



## purse-nality

leblanc1188 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I just purchased my first Celine bag today at Barneys  It is a mini luggage and the tag says it is the camel color, but every bag I have seen referenced as camel is much lighter. This mini was also $3250. Is there something different about this bag??



Oh my ... aaahhhmazing rich gorgeous tan like a new saddle!!!  bet it smells oooh soo delish!


----------



## leblanc1188

porpentine said:


> Ooh, this is the palmellato (palmelleto?)leather - more expensive and shinier. There's another thread somewhere that explains the difference ... just can't find it right now.
> 
> It looks amazing - congratulations.



Thanks!! I'll look for that thread to see the difference in the leather as well 



purse-nality said:


> Oh my ... aaahhhmazing rich gorgeous tan like a new saddle!!!  bet it smells oooh soo delish!



Thanks!! It does....so beautiful


----------



## porpentine

I think its this post:  http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/celine-shopping-intel-chat-723481-27.html#post21702534


----------



## leblanc1188

porpentine said:


> I think its this post:  http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/celine-shopping-intel-chat-723481-27.html#post21702534



Thank you!! :urock:


----------



## CelineMeAlone

Thank you so much Leblanc!!
I guess I got quite lucky... Just bought it for only 200 USD... !


----------



## cotonblanc

CHANEL57 said:


> Hey guys,
> I know this is the trapeze bag, but not sure of the exact colour or size of it. Could anyone help?
> I know it obviously looks like grey leather with the 'wings' in grey suede, but does anybody have the model number of this particular one? And it looks like it comes with a longer strap as well as the small handle, could anyone confirm this.
> Also, does anyone know where I can get it in London and if there is any in stock?
> 
> TIA !



This is SMOKE from Fall 2011. I've attached more photos in this post.


----------



## Makenna

cotonblanc said:


> This is SMOKE from Fall 2011. I've attached more photos in this post.



WOW, love this color , wonder why we haven't seen more pics on this gorgeous bag?


----------



## littlemisspurse

Hi guys!

Saw a beautiful Celine luggage bag today, have googled it, but only found replica bags. Can someone please tell me if it exists a black Celine luggage with white/cream colored handles? Without the white around the pocket. And if so if it's available + price? TIA!!


----------



## Lexiii

what style is this please??


----------



## cotonblanc

Lexiii said:


> what style is this please??



It is the Clasp Shoulder Bag, a seasonal style from Spring 2011. http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...asp-shoulder-bag-reference-thread-658552.html


----------



## iluvmybags

Has anyone ever seen this bag before?  The color combination is something I've definitely seen before, and I seem to recall a bag similar to this size with the zipper closure - what I don't remember is seeing a bag like this with a strap like this.  It looks like its doubled up, which would mean its a really long strap.  Anyone?


----------



## cotonblanc

iluvmybags said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?  The color combination is something I've definitely seen before, and I seem to recall a bag similar to this size with the zipper closure - what I don't remember is seeing a bag like this with a strap like this.  It looks like its doubled up, which would mean its a really long strap.  Anyone?



Found a few photos of the bag (called the Crossbody Adjustable Bag) with the strap adjusted. Yes, I've handled that bag before. Pretty good size. It's like a larger trio-style bag.


----------



## shootme

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-trapeze-fall-2012-a-752913.html

Can someone tell me for this fall 2012 what colour is the red trapeze.? When will it hit stores? Any news? Thanks in advance


----------



## chachaxia

Hi all!

I recently found this Celine in a vintage shop. Could anyone identify the style or year?

Muchly appreciated =)


----------



## annenhie

Can anyone help me identify this bag please. Thanks.


----------



## jellybebe

I know this pic has been posted before, I'm sorry to post it again but I couldn't seem to find a reply... Can anyone tell me the name of Hedvig's bag and whether it's still available?


----------



## kalugu

more pics?


----------



## sweetsh

Hi all,

Can someone help to ID this bag? What's the exact name/season it's from? 

Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Does anyone know the name of this bag? Any other info like year season would be appreciated aslo.

Thanks


----------



## ft309

I saw this celine luggage online, it is mentioned this florescent pink is summer/spring 2012. I have no idea if this one is fake or not. Please someone could help me to identify?


----------



## oh_my_bag

Which style is this Celine bag?


----------



## Makenna

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 1764995
> 
> 
> Which style is this Celine bag?



This is the asymmetrical bag, still trying to find one myself.


----------



## olga gerez

I thought the Celine was the Celine luggage???  It's a "Boston"?


----------



## elibaby

Hello! Would anyone know what this bag's name is and when it came out? Thanks!


----------



## pipou

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Do you know which style it is?  I found it online, but I don't know if it's authentic.

Thank you very much in advance!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/ddddddaaa.jpg/


----------



## ferlovcia

This is so cute!!!


----------



## aileendj320

gourmette


----------



## Nczt

Does it only come in suede?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i've only seen this bag in suede, not sure if they come with other leather


----------



## ferlovcia

aileendj320 said:
			
		

> gourmette



Thanks! Is this new?


----------



## cotonblanc

ferlovcia said:


> Thanks! Is this new?



Hi there! The Gourmette is from Spring 2012 and it also comes in lambskin, suede and a patchwork of suede and lambskin.


----------



## Megs

It is quite beautiful!!!!!


----------



## viasamanthak

I was wondering if this is the Celine Mini in Dune? Please verify for me thanks.


----------



## f3ist

Hey girlies!

Wondering what these ones are called?

25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m46jmxOS9E1qd7p3ro1_1280.jpg

and

24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7tkgqor1O1qdzif0o3_500.jpg

Tyia!


----------



## suzannabunny

http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/16f7fd00d49611e18393123138100c1d_7.jpg

the girl who posted this pic told me this was a celine trio but the logo is clearly different from the ones i've seen. can anyone tell me where this could be from or if celine made a new logo?


----------



## cotonblanc

suzannabunny said:
			
		

> http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/16f7fd00d49611e18393123138100c1d_7.jpg
> 
> the girl who posted this pic told me this was a celine trio but the logo is clearly different from the ones i've seen. can anyone tell me where this could be from or if celine made a new logo?



I've serious doubts regarding its authenticity. Yikes!


----------



## suzannabunny

cotonblanc said:


> I've serious doubts regarding its authenticity. Yikes!



lol that's exactly what i thought. like the logo is so blatantly different and i haven't heard celine announcing that they changed the bag like that.


----------



## couturefemme

Hello all, I purchased my first luggage tote from Neiman Marcus SF last Thursday. I've been scouring the Internet to find out which season my bag is from but have yet to find any info except on Chouquette's blog (she recently purchased one) but she hasn't answered my question.  Does anyone know what season my bag is from and what kind of leather it is? The black part appears to be a smooth calf, the white/cream is pebbly or wrinkled. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cotonblanc

couturefemme said:


> Hello all, I purchased my first luggage tote from Neiman Marcus SF last Thursday. I've been scouring the Internet to find out which season my bag is from but have yet to find any info except on Chouquette's blog (she recently purchased one) but she hasn't answered my question.  Does anyone know what season my bag is from and what kind of leather it is? The black part appears to be a smooth calf, the white/cream is pebbly or wrinkled. Thanks in advance!



Hello! It's from Fall 2012! Another tPFer did her reveal of the same bag here http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/another-celine-baby-has-arrived-reveal-765018-2.html Black lambskin whilst the white is shrunken calf.


----------



## couturefemme

cotonblanc said:


> Hello! It's from Fall 2012! Another tPFer did her reveal of the same bag here http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/another-celine-baby-has-arrived-reveal-765018-2.html Black lambskin whilst the white is shrunken calf.



I was hoping you would know, cotonblanc. I admire your vast Celine knowledge so much!  Thank you, thank you


----------



## cotonblanc

couturefemme said:


> I was hoping you would know, cotonblanc. I admire your vast Celine knowledge so much!  Thank you, thank you



You're welcome! I just happened to remember that particular model more. I love a good contrast of colours and material! Enjoy the bag in good health. Lots to learn about Céline but it's nice to witness the brand as it matures...


----------



## 1191912ghm

Hi!  I saw a bicolor cabas tote that looked more east-west than north-south.  It was python (or some sort of cream and dark grey snakeskin) on top and black on the bottom.  I didn't have time to take a picture.  Does anyone know what season it was from, or if there was such a bag produced?  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## i_luv_handbags

Hi,

Does anyone know the color and season/year of this Trapeze bag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cotonblanc

i_luv_handbags said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know the color and season/year of this Trapeze bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi! I believe it is the Terracotta from Summer 2012.


----------



## i_luv_handbags

cotonblanc said:


> Hi! I believe it is the Terracotta from Summer 2012.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## SMARN

HELLO EVERYONE .

we all know that the celine luggage is the it bag ... and its a die for 
well i found one on ebay which is pre owned and it does not have the studs that are on the base of the bag .. i always see four square studs equally distributed! PLZ AUTHNECATE IT FOR MEEEEE !!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=221117397452


----------



## SMARN

killer bags


----------



## 1191912ghm

1191912ghm said:
			
		

> Hi!  I saw a bicolor cabas tote that looked more east-west than north-south.  It was python (or some sort of cream and dark grey snakeskin) on top and black on the bottom.  I didn't have time to take a picture.  Does anyone know what season it was from, or if there was such a bag produced?  Many thanks in advance.



Here is a picture!


----------



## sandydandyy

Hi All.. can your tell if the Celine bags are fake on this website? Looks too cheap to be true. The seller emailed me that they are all authentic. :/


----------



## cotonblanc

sandydandyy said:


> Hi All.. can your tell if the Celine bags are fake on this website? Looks too cheap to be true. The seller emailed me that they are all authentic. :/



Fakes. It'll be best to remove the URL from your post if possible. We don't want to propagate counterfeits here.


----------



## Swanky

Hey!
Please do not ask authenticity questions in this threads, it's ONLY for ID questions.


----------



## ARIADA

Hi there - can anyone help me with the name and season of this Celine?  I cant find images of it anywhere on the net to identify it.

EBAY number - 221121233085


----------



## jhs216

Need a little help ladies .
I just purchased this bag on eBay. I am sure it is 100% authentic, but I would like to know it's official name:











Do you guys know any details of this bag? Also, is there a way to remove these scratches? They don't bother me too much but was wondering if anyone had tips .

Thanks so much!


----------



## pursesuader

ARIADA said:


> Hi there - can anyone help me with the name and season of this Celine? I cant find images of it anywhere on the net to identify it.
> 
> EBAY number - 221121233085


 

This is the celine Chouquette -


----------



## kadyooo

I am new here... please everyone, can you guys help me to verify this celine mini bag, I just won the bid and noticed the seller is in Bulgaria??? my husband said many fake products selling there....  should I pay for it ? below is the link. thank you ~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...Mo9kMqX5wQ0CdiKkawt/X6s=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


item: Celine Luggage Mini Handbag Lune, Light Grey NewListing Number: 87551455
Seller: vlambreva2012*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Lugg...Mo9kMqX5wQ0CdiKkawt/X6s=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: hi girls, please help to authenticate this bag.


----------



## flammable

what celine bag is this? please help!


----------



## dcbfh123

can anyone help me with more details on this bag here:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-zjSX1ClIIv0/T6m7N_ot5sI/AAAAAAAAAz8/enVhNWBbX2M/s1600/celine+trapeze+1.jpg

know it's a trapeze but size / season / color?

never considered myself addicted to celine but saw this bag and my jaw dropped!
TIA!


----------



## cotonblanc

schu2011 said:


> can anyone help me with more details on this bag here:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-zjSX1ClIIv0/T6m7N_ot5sI/AAAAAAAAAz8/enVhNWBbX2M/s1600/celine+trapeze+1.jpg
> 
> know it's a trapeze but size / season / color?
> 
> never considered myself addicted to celine but saw this bag and my jaw dropped!
> TIA!



Fall 2011 Multicolour.



flammable said:


> what celine bag is this? please help!



Summer 2011 Clasp Shoulder Bag - http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...asp-shoulder-bag-reference-thread-658552.html


----------



## dcbfh123

cotonblanc said:


> Fall 2011 Multicolour.
> 
> 
> 
> Summer 2011 Clasp Shoulder Bag - http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...asp-shoulder-bag-reference-thread-658552.html


thank you! i'm guessing it's not available in stores anymore then =(


----------



## meowmeow

Hi, can someone tell me what blue is this Phantom and its size? Also, what year / season would this be from?  I did a search on the reference but only found Cobalt Blue / Bright Blue.  But this bag doesn't look like it's either color... TIA!


----------



## lovechanel920

intermissionmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/IM-PIC_INTERMISSION-LOVES-C%C3%89LINE-CLUTCH_00001.jpg
What is this bag?


----------



## cotonblanc

lovechanel920 said:
			
		

> intermissionmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/IM-PIC_INTERMISSION-LOVES-C%C3%89LINE-CLUTCH_00001.jpg
> What is this bag?



Diamond clutch from summer 2012


----------



## ARIADA

pursesuader said:


> This is the celine Chouquette -


Thanks very much !


----------



## rilakkuma1

cotonblanc said:


> Diamond clutch from summer 2012


 Thank you for you responding


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello all!  Can anyone tell me the name/year of my Celine alligator? I haven't been able to find any info anywhere.   Thanks so much!


----------



## missmisshou

hello everyone, i need help to identify this celine. 

i know it is dune colour, and mini size, with grainy leather, I would like to know which year this one  comes from..


----------



## mrsMP

missmisshou said:
			
		

> hello everyone, i need help to identify this celine.
> 
> i know it is dune colour, and mini size, with grainy leather, I would like to know which year this one  comes from..



Is this really dune? Thought dune comes with the black piping?


----------



## cotonblanc

missmisshou said:


> hello everyone, i need help to identify this celine.
> 
> i know it is dune colour, and mini size, with grainy leather, I would like to know which year this one  comes from..





mrsMP said:


> Is this really dune? Thought dune comes with the black piping?



Definitely not Dune as the bag pictured is from the grainy leather range back in 2010 and the colour code is Cream.

You are right, Dune has black piping.

Found the pic: Definitely the middle one. And also a Nano. The tagged colour is Cream.


----------



## green-eyez

Does anyone know the name of this bag/year?  Thank you! 

malleries.com/images/2679_shop_images/69083-iID%7B1337803925%7D.jpg


----------



## wandapace-rich@

Very nice!


----------



## Assets

I know its trapeze but what more? Desperately trying to find better pictures of this beauty!


----------



## Poloke

That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## mranda

Hello! I hope this is the right place to ask.... I just purchased a Celine Tri Color Trapeze bag. The color is granite and I'm trying to figure out which season/year it is from. Is there a way to tell from the code in the bag?


----------



## dailyfresh

does any know the name of this clutch and it they still make it? Thanks


----------



## ballastandlove

Hello ladies, Can you please help me identify this Celine handbag I recently purchased on eBay? It has a furry lock and is really quite large. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## jipjip

Hi,
Did anyone see this tricolor in medium size?
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/de...8299866d46e3cb 

I believe it's from Fall 2011?


----------



## jipjip

Oops, the previous link didn't work. I mean this:
I mean this tricolor:
http://cache.annsfabulousfinds.com/...01/front_8/836133-1-eng-US/front_8_leadin.jpg


----------



## cotonblanc

dailyfresh said:


> does any know the name of this clutch and it they still make it? Thanks



This python clutch was from Winter 2010 collection and has since not been re-released. The front pocket of the Flat Shopper tote bears the same style as this clutch. Hope that helps!


----------



## terri_berri

Hi everyone! I was hoping one of you experts will be able to help me identify what kind of leather this Phantom is. I am very new to Celine so I am absolutely clueless about everything! TIA!


----------



## indil

Very excited to have purchased my very first Celine, but I am very new to the brand. Would anyone be so kind as to tell me more about the style, year of make, name etc? Thanks in advance.

Link to an image can be found here: http://imgur.com/p74hV


----------



## pixiesaz

Hi there  can someone please ID which model Celine bag this is? Thanks in advance


----------



## cotonblanc

pixiesaz said:


> View attachment 1955498
> 
> 
> Hi there  can someone please ID which model Celine bag this is? Thanks in advance



Hello! It is the Asymmetric from Fall 2011. http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-asymmetrical-reference-thread-773419.html | http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/the-asymmetrical-bag-743896.html


----------



## cotonblanc

Anyone knows about this Luggage? I've been seeing it an awful lot all over Instagram but not on any official Céline media? The t-shirt looks off too. :\
le-21eme.com/category/designers/celine/


----------



## iwantmore74

Does anyone knows whether the Celine Trapeze tri-colour bag ever comes in a black handle, black body with white wings and brown suede flap? And a black strap. If yes, which season and year is it from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## iwantmore74

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24608190@N05/8226364976/in/photostream


----------



## iwantmore74

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24608190@N05/8226369300/in/photostream


----------



## sangrmahlia

I recently purchased this bag on sale (on a complete whim) at a Celine boutique and I'm just wondering if any of you recognize what the name of this style is and which season it's from (foolishly I did not think of asking the salesperson). It only says Bowl Bag; Natural on the tag but I tried Googling that and nothing came up. I personally have never seen this style before and I'm just really curious 



















edit: I also think it's a bit curious that it's made in Romania, I thought they're all made in Italy...?


----------



## cotonblanc

sangrmahlia said:
			
		

> I recently purchased this bag on sale (on a complete whim) at a Celine boutique and I'm just wondering if any of you recognize what the name of this style is and which season it's from (foolishly I did not think of asking the salesperson). It only says Bowl Bag; Natural on the tag but I tried Googling that and nothing came up. I personally have never seen this style before and I'm just really curious
> 
> edit: I also think it's a bit curious that it's made in Romania, I thought they're all made in Italy...?



This bag is from 2010 (maybe fall) and select models from that season were made in Romania. And I own a hobo from 2010 which I dare say is made as well, or even better, than the ones that are made in Italy. 

Enjoy the bag!


----------



## BluePaisley

Hi all, can anyone please let tell what season these Celine travel bags are from and what they are called? Thanks


----------



## eeyore11

Hi could you someone please tell me that some celine bags have identical serial number? my bag has a same serial number with the above sangrmahlia's bag (S-AT-0192 made in Romania)... does it mean my one fake??


----------



## Monique74

Hai can anyone identify this Celine bag and tell me its real

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...200feca4409741512b6e6&previousPage=mympSeller


----------



## BluePaisley

BluePaisley said:


> Hi all, can anyone please let tell what season these Celine travel bags are from and what they are called? Thanks



I just found out they are the Boogie Trip (24hr) and the Weekend Bag from 2009.


----------



## samouu

pixiesaz said:


> View attachment 1955498
> 
> 
> Hi there  can someone please ID which model Celine bag this is? Thanks in advance



Wouaouh, this bag is wonderful! The mix of the golden hardware with the navy blue is perfect. Reminds me of the LV Sofia Coppola.


----------



## vicnan

..oops... wrong place


----------



## steph22

Is this Celine?


----------



## Luxx

That is the Balenciaga Padlock tote you can find it here


----------



## steph22

Luxx said:
			
		

> That is the Balenciaga Padlock tote you can find it here



Thanks!


----------



## Clioman

Hi All,

Please could someone ID this bag for me?












Thanks

Alex


----------



## Anger

Hi can anyone tell me what the diff is from the Fluo Orange from last spring 2012 and the new bright orange from this spring 2013 what are your thoughts? all i know that last yrs the leather was pebbled which is prob more practical.


----------



## quidgal

Ladies,

Long time visitor.... first time poster.  Currently in Dubai and was out shopping with the DH and came across this fake in a shop.  

I have been looking to buy my first Celine and this one caught my eye.  However, I am not sure if it's a "fantasy" bag that never existed or not... can not seem to find it currently on the Celine site.

If this bag exists in it's genuine form.... I would appreciate if anybody had any more information on it, so I can nag the hubby into buying me the genuine article. 

Thanks!


----------



## annie168

Hi, can someone help me ID the color of this mini luggage? Vermillion? Also, what year/season would this be from? TIA


----------



## cotonblanc

quidgal said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Long time visitor.... first time poster.  Currently in Dubai and was out shopping with the DH and came across this fake in a shop.
> 
> I have been looking to buy my first Celine and this one caught my eye.  However, I am not sure if it's a "fantasy" bag that never existed or not... can not seem to find it currently on the Celine site.
> 
> If this bag exists in it's genuine form.... I would appreciate if anybody had any more information on it, so I can nag the hubby into buying me the genuine article.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, that bag pictured is not a Céline style. Looks like a hybrid of the Trapeze in an Envelope Clutch style. Bizarre!


----------



## annie168

Hi, can someone help me ID the color of this mini luggage? Vermillion? Also, what year/season would this be from? TIA


----------



## sedgewick

Can someone tell me what the specific name of this is or how I can make my search easier? And what the white material in the centre is. I think it's from SS10


----------



## cotonblanc

sedgewick said:


> Can someone tell me what the specific name of this is or how I can make my search easier? And what the white material in the centre is. I think it's from SS10



The centre is curly shearling and it is from Fall-Winter 2010. I believe it was also made in Medium size as shown in the attached pic shared by our member.

Good luck with the search!


----------



## cotonblanc

sedgewick said:


> Can someone tell me what the specific name of this is or how I can make my search easier? And what the white material in the centre is. I think it's from SS10



Comes in black shearling too!


----------



## sedgewick

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Comes in black shearling too!



Thank you so much for all you help  I'm on the hunt for it now, I am in love


----------



## annie168

annie168 said:


> Hi, can someone help me ID the color of this mini luggage? Vermillion? Also, what year/season would this be from? TIA



Anyone? Please help, thanks so much!


----------



## shelbyemustang

Can anyone help me ID this bag?  I received it as a gift from my old boss who bought it for a work bag and it just didn't work.  I have a Celine zipper bag that I use most frequently but can't figure this out (I'm not much of a purse girl).  I'm assuming it's a horizontal cabas? In powder?  It's a beautiful, soft leather but it's not the usual durable bag I'm looking for xx. Any idea on xx value of bag?


----------



## lshcat

Any info on this vintage style? Thanks!


----------



## CelineNanoLover

Can someone help me id this Cèline bag? Are they still stores selling this bag? or some online stores selling?
Pictures from Elin Kling's fashion blog


----------



## Serenitylee

AECornell said:


> I was on the subway on the way back from lunch with the BF, when this very model-esque girl got on the train. I spotted her bag and read on the front that it said Celine. I took a spy pic, and sorry for the awkward angle, but she's wearing shorts if that helps, lol.
> 
> I am not familiar with Celine bags at all, and tried doing a search for a "tote" or "bag" but nothing came up. Can anyone help?


Love this bag! It is the Mini Luggage.  You can find it at the NY boutique.  I work with an amazing sales girl there.  n.sheikh@us.celine.com She is quite awesome!


----------



## InflightGoddess

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...hian-checks-out-retail-space-if9p6tjnwlil.jpg
http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...shian-kardashians-film-their-cflwohtdogbl.jpg

Hey dolls, what color and what size is this luggage? TIA!


----------



## PASS777

Hi, please help me, I have to buy the stripe vertical cabas (spring 2011 collection) but the size is not regular size of the vertical cabas this it´s a little smaller (34cmx26cmx10cm)
Exist two sizes for the vertical cabas ??? http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_4072wt_854
Sorry for my English....
Thank you !


----------



## cotonblanc

PASS777 said:


> Hi, please help me, I have to buy the stripe vertical cabas (spring 2011 collection) but the size is not regular size of the vertical cabas this it´s a little smaller (34cmx26cmx10cm)
> Exist two sizes for the vertical cabas ??? http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_4072wt_854
> Sorry for my English....
> Thank you !



Yes, there is a smaller version of the cream linen cabas of Spring 2011.


----------



## PASS777

cotonblanc said:


> Yes, there is a smaller version of the cream linen cabas of Spring 2011.


Ohhhh thank you very much !!! I did not know that there are two sizes in this cabas, because I was the big size and unfortunately I have sold it and I have regretted 
Kinds regards


----------



## earthgurl

Can you please help identify which season and year this belongs to? Thanks a lot


----------



## aiki1629

Hi guys.. i bought this bag from nordstrom , it was on sale the only problem is dont know what name is this, i know its celine but the only that is attached to it is nordstrom tag, and the celine bag care ( the little envelop).. according to my receipt its H collection so i guess its harness collection... guys need ur help... THANKS


----------



## cotonblanc

Congrats. It's the Harness Vertical Slanted Bag from Spring 2011 in calfskin navy blue.


----------



## aiki1629

cotonblanc said:


> Congrats. It's the Harness Vertical Slanted Bag from Spring 2011 in calfskin navy blue.



Thanks... mine is black and i love it!!! just want to make sure of the name..


----------



## cotonblanc

aiki1629 said:


> Thanks... mine is black and i love it!!! just want to make sure of the name..



No prob. Not sure if yours is the taller slanted style but definitely a Harness. Was it on major discount? It's really a past season bag! You're lucky.


----------



## aiki1629

cotonblanc said:


> No prob. Not sure if yours is the taller slanted style but definitely a Harness. Was it on major discount? It's really a past season bag! You're lucky.



Its not the taller version (i think)... it was on 60% off and the only one... the SA said bcoz its last season and thats it.. thanks again...


----------



## aiki1629

cotonblanc said:


> No prob. Not sure if yours is the taller slanted style but definitely a Harness. Was it on major discount? It's really a past season bag! You're lucky.



just want to know, if you know the price range of this bag? just want to know if I really got a nice deal... Again thanks..


----------



## cotonblanc

aiki1629 said:


> just want to know, if you know the price range of this bag? just want to know if I really got a nice deal... Again thanks..



I don't know US pricing but in Singapore it was over S$2000 and at least in the midway mark.


----------



## snowmanxl

shelbyemustang said:


> Can anyone help me ID this bag?  I received it as a gift from my old boss who bought it for a work bag and it just didn't work.  I have a Celine zipper bag that I use most frequently but can't figure this out (I'm not much of a purse girl).  I'm assuming it's a horizontal cabas? In powder?  It's a beautiful, soft leather but it's not the usual durable bag I'm looking for xx. Any idea on xx value of bag?



Reputable resellers have a blk version priced at 700 usd iirc.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Can someone ID what season this bag was from and what color combo it is?


----------



## cotonblanc

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Can someone ID what season this bag was from and what color combo it is?



Multi colour Slate Blue, Summer 2011's ad campaign bag.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

cotonblanc said:


> Multi colour Slate Blue, Summer 2011's ad campaign bag.



Thanks so much! So the bag is "slate blue" but looks black?


----------



## cotonblanc

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Thanks so much! So the bag is "slate blue" but looks black?



Believe the Slate Blue refers to the shrunken leather panel on the front.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

cotonblanc said:


> Believe the Slate Blue refers to the shrunken leather panel on the front.



Sorry for all the questions, but do you know how much the bag was when it was first released?


----------



## cotonblanc

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but do you know how much the bag was when it was first released?



1350 and maybe US$1750 for the tri-colour Luggage. Hope that helps.


----------



## InflightGoddess

Can someone please help me identify this color. Is this the "Jungle"? Thanks!


----------



## cotonblanc

InflightGoddess said:


> Can someone please help me identify this color. Is this the "Jungle"? Thanks!



Yes.


----------



## InflightGoddess

cotonblanc said:


> Yes.


Thanks!


----------



## vertiginouswhim

Can someone help me identify the color combo and the season this Trapeze was released?


----------



## drtoothfairy36

Can anyone help me find the color and size of Kourtney Kardashian's celine?  It looks like it's a Mini Luggage in Dune.  Or maybe Lune?  Please help!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

It's this bag:



steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian (credtit - zimbio.com)
> 
> View attachment 1914711


----------



## jacqualyn2

I bought this bag recently..micro tri colour..just want to know if anyone knows what season it is from


----------



## mikomiko

Hi all,

can anyone help me to identify from which season this bag made from?


----------



## nhihilism

Hi! Can someone help me to identify this bag and perhaps the price as well as where I might be able to find it in Toronto? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Can someone help me id this bag?






I have never seen it before and I don't know if I should buy it.


----------



## cotonblanc

girlwhowaited said:


> Can someone help me id this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen it before and I don't know if I should buy it.



Shoulder Bag from Fall 2012 though I have never seen one in that red. Do get it authenticated!

Quick Google search only yields results from iOffer.com which is notorious for replicas.


----------



## girlwhowaited

cotonblanc said:


> Shoulder Bag from Fall 2012 though I have never seen one in that red. Do get it authenticated!
> 
> Quick Google search only yields results from iOffer.com which is notorious for replicas.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

sorry, meant Chanel


----------



## miah100

Any info on this mini? Season? Price? Found it on a blog.


----------



## nerimanna

Can anyone help ID this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## marieliz

looking for a black mini luggage in uk?


----------



## elg9

Can anyone identify this bag? 

harpersbazaar.com/cm/harpersbazaar/images/Le/hbz-celine-pouches-052011-de.jpg

I bought a celine bag that looks exactly like this a few years ago, but it has a strap. There are metal loops on 3 corners of the bag, so the strap can be switched around, which rotates the bag depending on how you hook the strap.

I've never seen anyone else wearing this bag and I do not see it anywhere online, so I am curious. It says on Harpers Bazaar that it is an iPad case, but I do not think mine is large enough to fit an ipad.


----------



## cotonblanc

elg9 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> harpersbazaar.com/cm/harpersbazaar/images/Le/hbz-celine-pouches-052011-de.jpg
> 
> I bought a celine bag that looks exactly like this a few years ago, but it has a strap. There are metal loops on 3 corners of the bag, so the strap can be switched around, which rotates the bag depending on how you hook the strap.
> 
> I've never seen anyone else wearing this bag and I do not see it anywhere online, so I am curious. It says on Harpers Bazaar that it is an iPad case, but I do not think mine is large enough to fit an ipad.



It's from Fall 2011 and it can be worn 2 ways by changing the strap placement. I saw one in grey too. The lining should be contrasting.


----------



## nexyanne

Hi! Can help identify this Celine Nano? Which season is it from? Thanks! 

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-posh/celine168243psj-27ru/


----------



## apeachinateacup

Hi! Can anyone please help identify the name of this celine bag? Thanks!


----------



## cotonblanc

apeachinateacup said:


> Hi! Can anyone please help identify the name of this celine bag? Thanks!



Side Lock Dragonne Pouch.


----------



## apeachinateacup

cotonblanc said:


> Side Lock Dragonne Pouch.


Thanks @cotonblanc. But it looks a bit different, is the black one the updated design?


----------



## cotonblanc

apeachinateacup said:


> Thanks @cotonblanc. But it looks a bit different, is the black one the updated design?



Edit: I should have said Side Lock. The Dragonne has a different strap.


----------



## apeachinateacup

cotonblanc said:


> Edit: I should have said Side Lock. The Dragonne has a different strap.


okay thanks @cotonblanc!  Hope to find this when I go to europe this april.


----------



## airliealexandra

hi girls,

can anyone identify the name and/or code of this bag? i am desperate!

thanks,

alex xx


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, it looks like the Triptyque http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-triptyque-reference-thread-773418.html


----------



## OhCensored

Hi,

Do anyone have any idea which season is this bag from? 

TIA!


----------



## cotonblanc

OhCensored said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do anyone have any idea which season is this bag from?
> 
> TIA!



Fall-Winter 2012, I believe.


----------



## OhCensored

cotonblanc said:


> Fall-Winter 2012, I believe.


Thank you!


----------



## nexyanne

Hi! Can help identify this Celine Nano? Which season is it from? Thanks!  i cam't seems to post pics....

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-posh/celine168243psj-27ru/


----------



## misstish08

Hi, i just bought this Celine bag on ebay and was just wondering if you could identify the name of the bag and if it's real?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/38059689...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1450wt_1135

thanks!!!!!


----------



## plexiglas

Hi everyone! Just spotted this Celine bag in a photo. Can anyone help me identify the specific style? I'm in love!

http://distilleryimage0.instagram.com/03bf1db2916111e28df322000a1f9367_7.jpg


----------



## plexiglas

plexiglas said:


> Hi everyone! Just spotted this Celine bag in a photo. Can anyone help me identify the specific style? I'm in love!
> 
> http://distilleryimage0.instagram.com/03bf1db2916111e28df322000a1f9367_7.jpg


Got it! It's a trio. I thought it could be but didn't think it looked thick enough from this angle.


----------



## Liva1

kcf68 said:


> You might look on Ebay to find a similar Celine handbag.   That what I use for a references on my handbag..


I would do the same


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Can somebody please help me identify this celine handbag?  I know this is a vintage piece.  Has anyone ever seen this particular bag before?  I am so desperate to know the name of this bag and color if anyone has any idea at all please help!

Thank you so much..
1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  5.


----------



## Geddes

ballastandlove said:


> Hello ladies, Can you please help me identify this Celine handbag I recently purchased on eBay? It has a furry lock and is really quite large. Many thanks in advance!




I have been looking for this bag too and didnt know what it was called either. Now i have found it on here it looks like the original request owas overlooked perhaps as i cant see and answer ?

So can anyone tell me what it is called please ?
Thank you


----------



## bagfanaticqueen

I recently got a mini luggage in the colour vermillion. However the logo is silver instead of gold. Should it be silver instead? Just wondering...


----------



## Arete

Hi guys, I'm a newbie and have posted this on a different thread but was directed here. Can anyone help me out with the name and year of this Celine? Apparently it might be a Harness Bag?

Thanky oo xxx


----------



## cotonblanc

Arete said:


> View attachment 2123964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm a newbie and have posted this on a different thread but was directed here. Can anyone help me out with the name and year of this Celine? Apparently it might be a Harness Bag?
> 
> Thanky oo xxx



Yes it is the Harness from Spring 2011.


----------



## Arete

Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## samouu

Can anyone please tell me the exact name of the color of my new Phantom? 
Is it Navy blue or Anthracite? The receipt says 07MI and I know that Anthracite should be AN not MI. 

Here are some pictures:







[/url]





















And here a family picture with its child: Nano navy blue


----------



## 27leborse

Isn't there a Celine color called Midnight?


----------



## cotonblanc

27leborse said:


> Isn't there a Celine color called Midnight?



Agreeing that the colour might be Midnight. Spring/Summer 2013 had a few bags in Midnight.


----------



## joli01

Hi!

I wounder if someone could see if this is authentic;

http://www.tradera.com/akta-celine-vinrod-skinnvaska-auktion_341717_179397454

Thanks!


----------



## kat301301

Hello! 
i have purchased this vintage Celine bag on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-P...ags&hash=item3cd0377af0&_uhb=1#ht_5837wt_1135

It says that it's authentic but i'm just double checking!
Does anyone know the When it was made?


----------



## Kurogoma

Can anybody identify this style and season?

Is it meant to be worn cross body?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/bag-celine,266.shtml


----------



## smahama

I'm a newbie to Celine, so apologies if this is a "duh" question. I am in love with this bag. I can't find anything like this in any of the reference threads... nothing that's crossbody at least. Help?


----------



## cotonblanc

smahama said:


> I'm a newbie to Celine, so apologies if this is a "duh" question. I am in love with this bag. I can't find anything like this in any of the reference threads... nothing that's crossbody at least. Help?



Luggage Nano


----------



## Maryam_Lady

Hi Celine lovers! im new to Celine  could u please tell me if this Trapeze is authentic? not sure if i post in a right thread, sorry... http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bris...-side-suede-and-purple-front-suede/1016263866


----------



## Elliespurse

Maryam_Lady said:


> Hi Celine lovers! im new to Celine  could u please tell me if this Trapeze is authentic? not sure if i post in a right thread, sorry... http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bris...-side-suede-and-purple-front-suede/1016263866



Hi, could you ask in this thread in the Celine Shopping section: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453.html

See first post for info to add.


----------



## nnelisabeth

Hi! Can someone identify these to Celine bags? I´m thinking of buying and both sellers claim that the bags are real: please help me.

Number 1:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884979703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 

Number 2:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251255625068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

nnelisabeth said:


> Hi! Can someone identify these to Celine bags? I´m thinking of buying and both sellers claim that the bags are real: please help me.
> 
> Number 1:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884979703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Number 2:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251255625068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi and welcome, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453.html

(thread is in the Celine Shopping section, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info, link etc see first post)


You could also see this thread for pics before posting http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html

Good luck.


----------



## earthgurl

earthgurl said:


> Can you please help identify which season and year this belongs to? Thanks a lot



Please, anyone..please help to identify this one.


----------



## cotonblanc

earthgurl said:


> Please, anyone..please help to identify this one.



Winter 2012. I can't remember the names of tricolours.


----------



## sara09

Hello,

I would ask if somebody could identify which colour this Trapeze is? Photo is from a Finnish blog.


----------



## smokygg99

sara09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would ask if somebody could identify which colour this Trapeze is? Photo is from a Finnish blog.


it's the  grey croc embossed trapeze, a beauty!!!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

sara09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would ask if somebody could identify which colour this Trapeze is? Photo is from a Finnish blog.



Grey stamped croc.


----------



## sara09

smokygg99 said:


> it's the  grey croc embossed trapeze, a beauty!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## sara09

cotonblanc said:


> Grey stamped croc.



Thank you!


----------



## Lena186

Kindly identify the color and season of this mini luggage, the receipt says: beige! But it's a tricolor already not only beige?!


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> Luggage Nano


Do you happen to know this one plz?


----------



## cotonblanc

Lena186 said:


> Kindly identify the color and season of this mini luggage, the receipt says: beige! But it's a tricolor already not only beige?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172327



Beige only refers to the largest panel of the "face" and I come to realise that is how they named the tri-colours. I don't know or recall this one, to be honest.


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> Beige only refers to the largest panel of the "face" and I come to realise that is how they named the tri-colours. I don't know or recall this one, to be honest.



Thank you very much. I'm just confused since there were no cards at all inside the bag!


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> Beige only refers to the largest panel of the "face" and I come to realise that is how they named the tri-colours. I don't know or recall this one, to be honest.



Here is the code


----------



## cotonblanc

Lena186 said:


> Here is the code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172429



Sorry but the serial code means nothing to us non-factory/industry folks. What would be useful are the paper tags.


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> Sorry but the serial code means nothing to us non-factory/industry folks. What would be useful are the paper tags.



Yes you are right, but as I mentioned there were neither paper tags nor cards inside the bag!


----------



## cotonblanc

Lena186 said:


> Yes you are right, but as I mentioned there were neither paper tags nor cards inside the bag!



I'm sorry but my mind is blanking out with the bag you have. It should be from Winter last year.


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> I'm sorry but my mind is blanking out with the bag you have. It should be from Winter last year.



Thank you again I actually just bought it two days ago from Celine boutique in Doha Qatar. But the SA didn't know much about it and there were no price tag and care cards inside this one. It was the only mini luggage left in the store


----------



## cotonblanc

Lena186 said:


> Thank you again I actually just bought it two days ago from Celine boutique in Doha Qatar. But the SA didn't know much about it and there were no price tag and care cards inside this one. It was the only mini luggage left in the store



Sorry but I just find it odd that there are no price tags and care cards in the store itself. In your receipt what is the code for the bag's colour?


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> Sorry but I just find it odd that there are no price tags and care cards in the store itself. In your receipt what is the code for the bag's colour?



I totally agree..it's odd! That's why I'm confused, they always keep the tag intact in all bags and items!


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> Sorry but I just find it odd that there are no price tags and care cards in the store itself. In your receipt what is the code for the bag's colour?


Description: mini luggage-Beige. That's it no code of the color!


----------



## cotonblanc

Lena186 said:


> I totally agree..it's odd! That's why I'm confused, they always keep the tag intact in all bags and items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172507



BG is the official colour code for Céline's beige if I am not wrong.


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> BG is the official colour code for Céline's beige if I am not wrong.



That makes sense! As another pink bag has a serial that ends with FP, i guess it is a shade of pink. I guess I just need to ask them about the cards and price tag! Thank you again, I appreciated


----------



## cotonblanc

Lena186 said:


> That makes sense! As another pink bag has a serial that ends with FP, i guess it is a shade of pink. I guess I just need to ask them about the cards and price tag! Thank you again, I appreciated



FP is for Spring 2012's fluo pink!  If you look at the http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-luggage-tote-reference-thread-658546.html, you can see the different codes. 

And, you're welcome!


----------



## jannececilie

Can anyone idetntify the colors of this bicolor pouch? Is it the red/glacier? Color looks more turquoise/greenish though.. so I'm confused


----------



## smokygg99

jannececilie said:


> Can anyone idetntify the colors of this bicolor pouch? Is it the red/glacier? Color looks more turquoise/greenish though.. so I'm confused


It is glacier from summer 2013


----------



## noi_99

Does anybody know if when was Siena red mini launched. And if anybody have picture of it. My SA texted me she got one of this, but I'm looking for a coquelicot.
Thanks


----------



## agnesnky

I am looking for a Nano in burgundy. Does anyone know if this color will be available in coming season?


----------



## jannececilie

smokygg99 said:


> It is glacier from summer 2013




Thanks so much smokygg99! I found it online and it's on its way to me now


----------



## roxychick93

Can anyone tell me what color red is this? Coquelicot? Or is it just "Red"?

Thank you


----------



## smokygg99

roxychick93 said:


> Can anyone tell me what color red is this? Coquelicot? Or is it just "Red"?
> 
> Thank you


I think it's coquelicot, gold hardware, is it pebbled leather?


----------



## roxychick93

Im not sure on the leather type. I think its that color too.. thanks!


----------



## goforbags

Can any one help me authenticate this Celine nano smooth leather? There is no number/letter at the front of the zip, also no "lampo/riri/ykk/Celine"  at the back of the zip.


----------



## goforbags

Here are some other photos she provided.


----------



## Elliespurse

goforbags said:


> Here are some other photos she provided.



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453.html

(thread is in the Celine Shopping section, add more info, link etc see first post)



You could also see this thread for pics before posting http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html

Good luck.


----------



## snoesje

Can anyone identify this Céline bag?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181143480187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## cotonblanc

snoesje said:


> Can anyone identify this Céline bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/181143480187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



This bag was released in 2010 under Phoebe Philo's direction and it was retailing in the US for US$1750 and I believe it was called the Boston though I believe that was the "generic" name for it. Hope this helps.


----------



## neome

Hi, can anyone ID this bag is from which season? 
http://www.gorgeousbyshashaari.com/product-686381.html


----------



## Lena186

neome said:


> Hi, can anyone ID this bag is from which season?
> http://www.gorgeousbyshashaari.com/product-686381.html



Congrats! I have the same one, bought it two weeks ago.paid USD $2668. I also have the same Gucci Abbey tote you have


----------



## Happy54321

Hi all, can anyone please help me authenticate this Celine bag? Thank you so much 

Celine Mini luggage almond "Boston bag or face bag", purse, handbag

http://******/13VNyDB


----------



## neome

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! I have the same one, bought it two weeks ago.paid USD $2668. I also have the same Gucci Abbey tote you have



Thats not my bag  the link is from a consignment and reseller shop, im thinking of buying it though, do u know from which season ur bag is?


----------



## Lena186

neome said:


> Thats not my bag  the link is from a consignment and reseller shop, im thinking of buying it though, do u know from which season ur bag is?



I bought it from my local Celine boutique  a couple of weeks back, However not sure which season exactly. But since it was still in the store till I bought I Think maybe the last one or the one before!


----------



## Lena186

neome said:


> Thats not my bag  the link is from a consignment and reseller shop, im thinking of buying it though, do u know from which season ur bag is?



I believe it's from the FW2012/2013 collection


----------



## katya2388

hi,

I was wondering if someone could help me identify this bag please: 
Item:CÉLINE Mini Luggage Tote In Black Calfskin
Seller: pmoschis
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121117236544?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thank you!


----------



## katya2388

sorry just realized i posted this in the wrong thread


----------



## lollie_830

does anyone know what color the trapeze is? from the picture it looks like a bi-color?


----------



## wannabemk

lollie_830 said:


> does anyone know what color the trapeze is? from the picture it looks like a bi-color?



Can anyone tell me the style name of the bi-color one?


----------



## westendgirls

Hi!  Does anyone know anything about this Celine bag that I inherited from my mother?  I know it's from the '80s, but that's about it.

It has the same monogram as the bags in posts #83 and #307.  Unfortunately, neither of these bags have been identified.

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## wingsy

Can anyone help to identify this Celine bag?

xx

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

wingsy said:


> Can anyone help to identify this Celine bag?
> 
> xx
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453.html

(thread is in the Celine Shopping section, add more info see first post)



You could also see this thread for pics before posting http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html

Good luck.


----------



## artanis

Hello everyone! Can someone please help me identify the colour & season of this Celine Micro? Much appreciated!!


----------



## cotonblanc

artanis said:


> Hello everyone! Can someone please help me identify the colour & season of this Celine Micro? Much appreciated!!



Souris. Can't exactly tell season as this colour carried over to the next season.


----------



## swingtime

Hi All! Does anyone know what size Jennifer Garner is carrying in this photo? TIA!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Tyq79zZx3...oks-like-a-stylish-mommy-with-celine-001.jpeg


----------



## Lena186

swingtime said:


> Hi All! Does anyone know what size Jennifer Garner is carrying in this photo? TIA!
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Tyq79zZx3...oks-like-a-stylish-mommy-with-celine-001.jpeg



It's a mini luggage tote


----------



## sedgewick

This is a serious love affair! I just need to know what collection this bag is or sone way to identify it


----------



## Lena186

Does anyone know the approximate price of an envelope Celine bag? Maybe something like this....


----------



## joli01

About 1000 


----------



## Lena186

joli01 said:


> About 1000 



Seriously?! That's amazing....looks more expensive it's very nice. Thank you


----------



## samouu

Hi everyone,

Can anyone please help me identify the leather or season of this bag? It looks like the slate blue luggage but in another color, am I right? 


http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...line/luggage-multicolore-en-cuir-644726.shtml

FOUND the name of the model: Chalk from summer 2011


----------



## samouu

Hello everyone, 

Can someone please help me identify the the color/season of this bag? I cannot tell which color it is, the leather looks really matte. Maybe the flash of the camera makes it difficult to identify the color?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## cotonblanc

samouu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify the the color/season of this bag? I cannot tell which color it is, the leather looks really matte. Maybe the flash of the camera makes it difficult to identify the color?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help



Markings look like natural calfskin. Colour looks to be too light to be Luggage. Not too sure. Maybe it's the camera's setting. Hard to tell!


----------



## cyankell

Does anyone know when the 'authenticate this' thread re-opens?


----------



## cotonblanc

cyankell said:


> Does anyone know when the 'authenticate this' thread re-opens?



http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-794453-147.html Here you go.


----------



## Munchkinxx

What bag is this? Fellow TPFer owns it.


----------



## cotonblanc

Munchkinxx said:


> What bag is this? Fellow TPFer owns it.



Phantom Cabas.


----------



## Munchkinxx

cotonblanc said:


> Phantom Cabas.



Thanks!


----------



## Lindsey9107

Could anyone ID this bag for me? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pari...fIcNj8cblZHg2HH%2Behc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## juicy2310

Hi 

can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?

http://******/134myif

It is a celine phantom beige 

thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

juicy2310 said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://******/134myif
> 
> It is a celine phantom beige
> 
> thanks in advance



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453.html

(thread is in the Celine Shopping section, add more info see first post)



You could also see this thread for pics before posting http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html

Good luck.


----------



## lubimayadasha

]Hello, can anybody help me? I wanna buy that bag. Is it original or not? That girl is selling the bag, she sent me some photos


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Hi Celine Connaisseurs!

Could you help me out with this lovely style? I want it in all black. Any info on pricing would be great as well.

TIA


----------



## cotonblanc

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Hi Celine Connaisseurs!
> 
> Could you help me out with this lovely style? I want it in all black. Any info on pricing would be great as well.
> 
> TIA
> View attachment 2268826



Phantom cabas with suede nubuck khaki panel from Fall 2012.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

cotonblanc said:


> Phantom cabas with suede nubuck khaki panel from Fall 2012.


Thank you contonblanc. 
Do you have any idea of the price?


----------



## cotonblanc

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Thank you contonblanc.
> Do you have any idea of the price?



There were 3 sizes for this (small, medium and the large). Can't recall exact price for now.


----------



## unoma

lubimayadasha said:


> ]Hello, can anybody help me? I wanna buy that bag. Is it original or not? That girl is selling the bag, she sent me some photos



Hi
Post it here
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-use-format-post-794453-479.html#post25043067


----------



## dcbfh123

hi all!

Just bought my very first celine from a boutique in Paris - so excited! Unfortunately because of the language barrier, I didn't ask the SA what season / colorway this bag is. Can anyone help me ID it? The front is a dark gray leather with purple tinge in some lights with dark gray suede flaps. Inside is a dark green color.

TIA everyone! Also please let me know how much this is selling for in the US...wondering if I even saved any money haha


----------



## cotonblanc

schu2011 said:


> hi all!
> 
> Just bought my very first celine from a boutique in Paris - so excited! Unfortunately because of the language barrier, I didn't ask the SA what season / colorway this bag is. Can anyone help me ID it? The front is a dark gray leather with purple tinge in some lights with dark gray suede flaps. Inside is a dark green color.
> 
> TIA everyone! Also please let me know how much this is selling for in the US...wondering if I even saved any money haha



Do check the paper tags. The colour should be indicated on it. From the pictures, it looks like 10DC Grey. It's beautiful. You definitely save money buying any luxury good in Paris if you compare retail prices. Congratulations.


----------



## dcbfh123

cotonblanc said:


> Do check the paper tags. The colour should be indicated on it. From the pictures, it looks like 10DC Grey. It's beautiful. You definitely save money buying any luxury good in Paris if you compare retail prices. Congratulations.



thank you, cotonblanc! They only gave me the care card but no other tags, but on the receipt it says 10DC. Does DC indicate spring / fall / winter? 

Also, they had two of this color in the boutique. If it's from 2010, does that mean it's an unwanted color? I feel like I paid the current trapeze price for it, which is probably significantly higher than the price in 2010?

Sorry, Celine neophyte here!


----------



## cotonblanc

schu2011 said:


> thank you, cotonblanc! They only gave me the care card but no other tags, but on the receipt it says 10DC. Does DC indicate spring / fall / winter?
> 
> Also, they had two of this color in the boutique. If it's from 2010, does that mean it's an unwanted color? I feel like I paid the current trapeze price for it, which is probably significantly higher than the price in 2010?
> 
> Sorry, Celine neophyte here!



10DC is just the house code for this tone of grey. It isn't from 2010 if you're thinking the 10 in 10DC refers to year. Céline does not stamp/mark the year the bag is from and it is only through characteristics/improvements that we can somehow make an educated guess which season it is from.

The Trapeze was introduced in Fall 2011.


----------



## dcbfh123

cotonblanc said:


> 10DC is just the house code for this tone of grey. It isn't from 2010 if you're thinking the 10 in 10DC refers to year. Céline does not stamp/mark the year the bag is from and it is only through characteristics/improvements that we can somehow make an educated guess which season it is from.
> 
> The Trapeze was introduced in Fall 2011.



ohhh got it. thanks so much, cotonblanc!!!!!


----------



## Caryn_1989

What season is this colour combo from?


----------



## cotonblanc

Caryn_1989 said:


> What season is this colour combo from?



That bag pictured is taken from iOffer, known to hawk fakes. I don't recall such a combination in Céline's catalogue over the years.


----------



## Caryn_1989

cotonblanc said:


> That bag pictured is taken from iOffer, known to hawk fakes. I don't recall such a combination in Céline's catalogue over the years.


But Ive seen a few people carrying it. Can someone else identify this? the yellow part is snakeskin


----------



## jpooor

Can someone please help me identify this vintage Celine bag? Thanks!


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi everyone 

Any of you have a photo of the Powder color? Its from fall/winter 2013. Im not sure if its ligth brown or grayish? Anyone know? 

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Cherryfashion said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Any of you have a photo of the Powder color? Its from fall/winter 2013. Im not sure if its ligth brown or grayish? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, there's a Box in Powder here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-box-bag-reference-thread-658547-3.html#post23678763

It's Summer 2013, also compare to the Ivory in the next post.


----------



## Cherryfashion

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there's a Box in Powder here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-box-bag-reference-thread-658547-3.html#post23678763
> 
> It's Summer 2013, also compare to the Ivory in the next post.



Ah, thanks so much! Is more pinkish/pale beige/nude?


----------



## Elliespurse

Cherryfashion said:


> Ah, thanks so much! Is more pinkish/pale beige/nude?



I think it is, there's also a Luggage in powder here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-latest-celine-purchase-725806-116.html#post24868298


----------



## Florecitarokera

Hi. I wanna this bag for mi sister b-day. Can somebody tell me if it is authentic so I can buy. Thanks. Fabi 

http://******/17mv8dw


----------



## Florecitarokera

F
Florecitarokera
Member
Joined: Jul 2013
Posts: 15

@cotonblanc 
Hi. I wanna this bag for mi sister b-day. Can somebody tell me if it is authentic so I can buy. Thanks. Fabi 

http://******/17mv8dw


----------



## cotonblanc

Florecitarokera said:


> F
> Florecitarokera
> Member
> Joined: Jul 2013
> Posts: 15
> 
> @cotonblanc
> Hi. I wanna this bag for mi sister b-day. Can somebody tell me if it is authentic so I can buy. Thanks. Fabi
> 
> http://******/17mv8dw



Hello, welcome. You have to post all authentication request in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-794453-165.html  and also please follow the formatting required. Do remember to visit this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html to see if all required photos are available before requesting authentication.

Thank you Fabi.


----------



## porpentine

mokummeisje said:


> Saks Off 5th Bridgeport, Oregon had 6 Celine bags. Much of the same as on this table. So time to head to your local Saks Off 5th. Looks like there must be more out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279447



Does anyone know what the bag in the top right corner is, from the Shopping Intel Thread?


----------



## cotonblanc

porpentine said:


> Does anyone know what the bag in the top right corner is, from the Shopping Intel Thread?



Knotted bag with the knot undone.


----------



## Florecitarokera

cotonblanc said:


> Hello, welcome. You have to post all authentication request in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-794453-165.html  and also please follow the formatting required. Do remember to visit this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html to see if all required photos are available before requesting authentication.
> 
> Thank you Fabi.


Ok. I reed it. Thank you. I will be careful next time. Regards. Fabi


----------



## CLC913

I know this is probably common sense to most of you. I don't know much about Celine as I am primarily a Chanel lover. I just love the design of this bag and would love to buy it ASAP...

What is it??

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/9430820059_284a08b71a_o.jpg


----------



## cotonblanc

CLC913 said:


> I know this is probably common sense to most of you. I don't know much about Celine as I am primarily a Chanel lover. I just love the design of this bag and would love to buy it ASAP...
> 
> What is it??
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/9430820059_284a08b71a_o.jpg



Box bag in medium size. Sometimes known as the classic flap bag. But more commonly known as the Box bag.


----------



## zerodegr33s

Hi, i saw someone selling a particular celine model online. im trying to find out whether this model really exists, because the only pictures i can find of it on google images are fakes.
The seller sells other bags too, and they all appear to be real. 
This is a "sample" of how the bag looks like ( i am aware the website sells fakes but it is the closest picture i can find to the one the seller is selling)

http://www.wholesalecentrals.com/images/celine/celinepro131p.jpg

http://www.londontopsale.co.uk/cheap-celine-cabas-lambskin-bags-black-yellow-sale-1142.html


urgent help neeeded thank u


----------



## cotonblanc

zerodegr33s said:


> Hi, i saw someone selling a particular celine model online. im trying to find out whether this model really exists, because the only pictures i can find of it on google images are fakes.
> The seller sells other bags too, and they all appear to be real.
> This is a "sample" of how the bag looks like ( i am aware the website sells fakes but it is the closest picture i can find to the one the seller is selling)
> 
> urgent help neeeded thank u



The soft cabas with detachable cosmetic pouch exists but the bags in the pictures you linked is fake.


----------



## Marsh_mallow

I'm thinking about purchase my first celine, I love the mini luggage in blue! But it comes in many shades of blue, I desperately want to find out what is this blue and when/what season did it come out? Thank you so much!

Ps: I find this one really special, pebbled leather and the edge of the leather is black. Please help me identify it!


----------



## jtstitzer

Anyone know anything about this bag? Cost?


----------



## Elliespurse

jtstitzer said:


> Anyone know anything about this bag? Cost?



Hi, I think it's from 2011 see http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-harness-bag-reference-thread-658550.html


----------



## CDR75

AECornell said:


> I was on the subway on the way back from lunch with the BF, when this very model-esque girl got on the train. I spotted her bag and read on the front that it said Celine. I took a spy pic, and sorry for the awkward angle, but she's wearing shorts if that helps, lol.
> 
> I am not familiar with Celine bags at all, and tried doing a search for a "tote" or "bag" but nothing came up. Can anyone help?


That's a mini luggage tote.


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Is this Céline the real deal??
Thanks in advance&#128522;


----------



## ecargual

Just spot this on Reebonz and wondering which season does it from...


----------



## ywcm

Could anyone help me to authenticate this trapeze please? it looks like the very first edition which the inside is black. Is it?
http://www.pictures.se/a7
http://www.pictures.se/aB
http://www.pictures.se/aK
http://www.pictures.se/aQ
http://www.pictures.se/ax
http://www.pictures.se/ay

Thank you!!


----------



## nadpurnama

Anybody! Can you help me? Is this trapeze real or fake? Thank you!

media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_01.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_03.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_04.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_05.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_06.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_07.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_08.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_09.jpg
media.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/50x66/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/C/E/CEL130826A_10.jpg


----------



## tinything

Does anyone know:

- The colour (I've seen bags this beige/grey shade called dune/beige/light grey/smoke. I'm not sure which is the official name. All the pictures I've seen under these names look very similar depending on lighting)?
- If it's more like the left beige shade or the pale grey shade on the right in person?
- The season & type of leather & hardware
- Approx price in USD / British £ / euros?
- How easy or difficult they are to source?

Thanks!


----------



## Lisssi

Please let me know, what you think about this bag!!!
Thank you sooooo much
Here is the ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
seller: nyjas
thanks again!


----------



## RedJay

Hi all, newbie here. 

I saw this pre-Phoebe Philo beauty some time ago, and was looking high and low as to its name and when it was first would've been sold.
Couldn't find any info, so I decided to go here as people seem knowledgeable.

The tag is there, as per photo, and all the other tell tale signs of authenticity.  Just no care card though, as it was lost with the original dust bag.  (Its current dust bag is a Jimmy Choo, from memory)
(I saw this on Gumtree/eBay, and was hoping it would come up again as the listing was taken down - seller changed their mind by the looks of it, as they said the were thinking of putting it on consignment...?? I saved a whole bunch of the uploaded pics, luckily.)

Would anyone be able to help me with it, please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## melikey

Can someone help me identify this Céline? Does it have a style name and what season is it from? I found it at Saks in San Francisco. Not sure if I'm keeping it. I might just wait for the new hobo for winter.


----------



## melikey

melikey said:


> Can someone help me identify this Céline? Does it have a style name and what season is it from? I found it at Saks in San Francisco. Not sure if I'm keeping it. I might just wait for the new hobo for winter.



Oops here's the picture.


----------



## cotonblanc

melikey said:


> Oops here's the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2317905



Looks like a Winter style.


----------



## w3nw3n85

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is authentic?












thanks!!!


----------



## ecargual

melikey said:


> Oops here's the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2317905





cotonblanc said:


> Looks like a Winter style.



Yep, I believe so. I saw a similar one in black a few days ago in Celine shop in HK


----------



## rxamy

I am in LOVE with the royal blue python trapeze!!! Do you think it's available anywhere in stores or is my only bet to find it through someone selling it i.e CL or ebay?  Ahh I'd love this as my first celine purchase!!


----------



## coco143d

Does anyone know what season is this trapeze? and also the price and what leather this is made of? thanks a lot! 
http://db.tt/4Lfw2YJp


----------



## MrsL

What color is this? Ink? Tia


----------



## rxamy

Does anyone know when this bag is from and if its available anywhere?!


----------



## Necessarya

Hi! Can anyone help me with this clutch? I just have to own it! Is it a long time ago it has been in stores? Thank you


----------



## 27leborse

rxamy said:


> Does anyone know when this bag is from and if its available anywhere?!
> 
> View attachment 2326312



This slate blue python luggage is from the Fall 2012 collection. I have a micro which I bought from the Celine boutique in NYC in spring of that year and haven't seen one since. Resellers are probably your best bet now. Good luck!


----------



## sherbear0808

Celine bags are great. Sometimes it helps just to google image celebrity celine purse, and then you can sometimes link through to where it is being sold. Hope that helps!


----------



## sherbear0808

Does anyone know who the designer of this bag is? It's from the Priceless movie, where Audrey Tautou is shopping/in line at a bakery. I am obsessed and really want to find it! Its the 2nd image down. http://filmbites.tumblr.com/page/2


----------



## juulia

Was this style ever made?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know the name of this Celine bag?
TIA!


----------



## 2012kdw

Hi there! Does anyone knows of which collection this bag comes? I thought winter 2010 but i'm not sure. Does anyone knows THE name of this bag?

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/281162875264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thank you so much in advance!!

Best wishes!


----------



## grazia

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/28/article-0-185B127700000578-719_634x815.jpg


----------



## NatashaCurry

Necessarya said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me with this clutch? I just have to own it! Is it a long time ago it has been in stores? Thank you


This is so beautiful.  Please let me know if you find out more info on this.


----------



## lollypopland

Does anyone know this bag is produced for 2013 too? i know this one is croc stamped trapeze. But i thought this one from 2012? In this pict the flap is leather not nubuck. So must be from 2013. Please help.


----------



## lollypopland

rxamy said:


> I am in LOVE with the royal blue python trapeze!!! Do you think it's available anywhere in stores or is my only bet to find it through someone selling it i.e CL or ebay? Ahh I'd love this as my first celine purchase!!


 
i found and advertisement on deluxemall.com that sells this bag. Maybe u want to check it out. But if youre not in SG, im afraid its gonna be too risky to transfer the money and tell them to send the bag.


----------



## eunbeelee

Hi guys,

After umm ing and ahh ing over the last two years, i've closed my eyes  and just purchased a Celine Trapeze from Department Feminin.  It should  arrive on Wednesday, so very excited!!!!!!

I was wondering if any of you experts know what season the bag is from?  I've tried googling it but can't find it. Also, not exctly sure what  Velluto leather, if somebody could shed a light! 

Thanks


----------



## lollypopland

eunbeelee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After umm ing and ahh ing over the last two years, i've closed my eyes and just purchased a Celine Trapeze from Department Feminin. It should arrive on Wednesday, so very excited!!!!!!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you experts know what season the bag is from? I've tried googling it but can't find it. Also, not exctly sure what Velluto leather, if somebody could shed a light!
> 
> Thanks


 
I think its from SS 2013. Because i saw granite luggage in Mini. And they said it was from ss2013


----------



## eunbeelee

lollypopland said:


> I think its from SS 2013. Because i saw granite luggage in Mini. And they said it was from ss2013




thanks!!! xx


----------



## piskariew

http://cgi.ebay.pl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310757147196&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT

hi,can you tell me if its authentic,thanks


----------



## rea11yb0red

Hi is this the micro luggage in caramel?  What kind of leather is this and what collection is it?


----------



## cotonblanc

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi is this the micro luggage in caramel?  What kind of leather is this and what collection is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364247




I've seen caramel in the new baby calfskin. It's from Fall 2013.


----------



## eunbeelee

cotonblanc said:


> I've seen caramel in the new baby calfskin. It's from Fall 2013.


Hi cotonblanc,

Do you by any chance know what kind of leather Velluto leather is? seems like you are an expert on the celine bags!

Thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

eunbeelee said:


> Hi cotonblanc,
> 
> Do you by any chance know what kind of leather Velluto leather is? seems like you are an expert on the celine bags!
> 
> Thanks




I'm no expert but velluto has light graininess/streaks on the leather... Similar to baby calf but not as shiny, I think. Hope I'm not too far off.


----------



## eunbeelee

cotonblanc said:


> I'm no expert but velluto has light graininess/streaks on the leather... Similar to baby calf but not as shiny, I think. Hope I'm not too far off.


Thanks cotonblanc! I think my bag arrives on Tuesday or Wednesday so will find out then! I'll post a picture once i get it


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

I made a post about this bag on the Céline shopping thread but I got no response. I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get this Céline or just anything about it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eunbeelee

cotonblanc said:


> I'm no expert but velluto has light graininess/streaks on the leather... Similar to baby calf but not as shiny, I think. Hope I'm not too far off.




Thanks cotonblanc you were right! The flap is velluto leather and it is exacty like you said! Love it!


----------



## cotonblanc

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> I made a post about this bag on the Céline shopping thread but I got no response. I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get this Céline or just anything about it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366521



That is a Luggage Small with short handles in suede and leather from Summer 2010. Practically impossible to find now and even if you do spot one, it needs to be authenticated as there are a lot of fakes floating online. On the other hand, the Small is back for Fall and Winter 2013 but unfortunately not in this colour and material combination.

I have one Small size in full leather and it's just sublime!


----------



## cotonblanc

eunbeelee said:


> Thanks cotonblanc you were right! The flap is velluto leather and it is exacty like you said! Love it!



Let us see more pictures of it and I'm glad you love it.


----------



## eunbeelee

cotonblanc said:


> Let us see more pictures of it and I'm glad you love it.




Here is velluto leather! Bit annoyed that a patch of it has risen and gone a little uneven though!!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi, ladies and gentlemen! Could you please help me with this bag? 

http://www.yoox.com/ch/45213036MP/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=45213036MP&sizeId=1

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## cotonblanc

l.ch. said:


> Hi, ladies and gentlemen! Could you please help me with this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/ch/45213036MP/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=45213036MP&sizeId=1
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance!




Large Rider bag from the first season of Phoebe Philo at Céline, spring 2010.


----------



## l.ch.

cotonblanc said:


> Large Rider bag from the first season of Phoebe Philo at Céline, spring 2010.



Thank you very much, cotonblanc! You seem so knowledgable about Céline. I read this forum all the time, because I love Céline bags and shoes, but I can't really afford them, only one every now and then, so I really have to be careful with what I buy....:

So, maybe have you ever seen it in person? I couldn't find a lot of pictures of this bag..... 
Thanks a lot again for your help!


----------



## cotonblanc

l.ch. said:


> Thank you very much, cotonblanc! You seem so knowledgable about Céline. I read this forum all the time, because I love Céline bags and shoes, but I can't really afford them, only one every now and then, so I really have to be careful with what I buy....:
> 
> So, maybe have you ever seen it in person? I couldn't find a lot of pictures of this bag.....
> Thanks a lot again for your help!



It is a large bag so more suited as a weekender or travel bag. I have personally handled the smaller Rider in navy and that size is great as a daily bag.

And thank you for the kind words.


----------



## l.ch.

cotonblanc said:


> It is a large bag so more suited as a weekender or travel bag. I have personally handled the smaller Rider in navy and that size is great as a daily bag.
> 
> And thank you for the kind words.


Thank you! You are always so nice to everyone asking questions here.
Would you mind sharing a picture of your bag? There is another one similar to it but smaller on yoox, maybe you have this size? 
I need an everyday bag, but something I can use when travelling too. A big(gish) bag that can be worn crossbody or over the shoulder, when I am at the airport and need to carry documents, an extra scarf or cardigan, a magazine, iPad etc.


----------



## cotonblanc

l.ch. said:


> Thank you! You are always so nice to everyone asking questions here.
> Would you mind sharing a picture of your bag? There is another one similar to it but smaller on yoox, maybe you have this size?
> I need an everyday bag, but something I can use when travelling too. A big(gish) bag that can be worn crossbody or over the shoulder, when I am at the airport and need to carry documents, an extra scarf or cardigan, a magazine, iPad etc.



No prob. I posted some images here.


----------



## l.ch.

cotonblanc said:


> No prob. I posted some images here.


Wow, navy is sooooooo beautiful! I'm not sure I want the beige-sand colour available on yoox now...... It seems so luxurious, so special in navy! Really, your bag is beyond beautiful. I hope you are really enjoying it. 
Thanks a lot for all the information and the time you took to answer all my questions! If I make my mind and buy it before it's gone, I will make a reveal.


----------



## cotonblanc

l.ch. said:


> Wow, navy is sooooooo beautiful! I'm not sure I want the beige-sand colour available on yoox now...... It seems so luxurious, so special in navy! Really, your bag is beyond beautiful. I hope you are really enjoying it.
> Thanks a lot for all the information and the time you took to answer all my questions! If I make my mind and buy it before it's gone, I will make a reveal.



I say wait for Navy. Tan would pick up dirt very easily, especially for the suede parts. And thank you again for the kind words. I help when I can.  This size would be easier to manage daily and also for short trips. You can shoulder it or sling it!


----------



## l.ch.

cotonblanc said:


> I say wait for Navy. Tan would pick up dirt very easily, especially for the suede parts. And thank you again for the kind words. I help when I can.  This size would be easier to manage daily and also for short trips. You can shoulder it or sling it!


Hmmm, you are right.... I haven't really thought of that. And I have to admit that I am not that careful with my bags.... And I guess colour transfer (from jeans) would also be a problem... Too bad..... I thin I'll pass. 
Thanks again, cotonblanc!


----------



## cotonblanc

l.ch. said:


> Hmmm, you are right.... I haven't really thought of that. And I have to admit that I am not that careful with my bags.... And I guess colour transfer (from jeans) would also be a problem... Too bad..... I thin I'll pass.
> Thanks again, cotonblanc!



You are welcome. Well, I never baby my bags but the suede did pretty well for its age! This style was also realised in navy but with embossed croc parts (where the suede is right now) and that was pretty special to look at too.

Though I must say you have to be pretty tall to use the shoulder strap as it is not adjustable and runs pretty long.


----------



## l.ch.

cotonblanc said:


> You are welcome. Well, I never baby my bags but the suede did pretty well for its age! This style was also realised in navy but with embossed croc parts (where the suede is right now) and that was pretty special to look at too.
> 
> Though I must say you have to be pretty tall to use the shoulder strap as it is not adjustable and runs pretty long.


I am 1,70, I think that is 5'7(?) and quite a big girl :shame:

It is good to know that even without a lot of babying it is in good shape. But I used to have a light coloured crossbody bag, that ended up getting dirty from the constant rubbing on my jeans. It wasn't a very expensive bag, but I liked it and it made me sad that I couldn't clean it somehow.... So, if that we're to happen to this bag, I think I would be devastated.....
And the tan colour doesn't seem as luxurious as the navy. But that's maybe just the pictures from yoox.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kvdang83 said:


> Can some one tell me if this looks authentic? I been wanting a tricolor like this an finally found one on eBay that fits my pocket. But I have had a few bad experiences purchasing fake items. Please help me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371694
> View attachment 2371695
> View attachment 2371696
> View attachment 2371697
> View attachment 2371698
> View attachment 2371699



fake, in the future, please post under the authentication thread.


----------



## kvdang83

CEC.LV4eva said:


> fake, in the future, please post under the authentication thread.



Oh I'm sorry I've been a member here for awhile but never knew how to work this. Where is the authentication thread? And thank you for your answer. This is definitely fake right? If so I will cancel the payment now on PayPal. Thanks


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kvdang83 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I've been a member here for awhile but never knew how to work this. Where is the authentication thread? And thank you for your answer. This is definitely fake right? If so I will cancel the payment now on PayPal. Thanks



Under Shopping:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...s-use-format-post-838750-39.html#post25557815


----------



## hlkc

My wife is thinking to get this. Receipt, dust bag, tags... But didn't say authentic. Can you please let me know whether it is real or not. Thx a million in advance!!!

http://******/1ayoId4


----------



## hanayo

Hello, this is my first time posting and I was wondering if someone could help me identify the color name and the kind of leather of this Celine luggage mini. 
This is actually my bag, however I seem to have lost the tag with the name and the leather information. I bought this bag in July and I know for a fact that its from the Winter 2013 collection. I am a little confused as to what the color name is because I saw pictures online saying it's emerald, however on the Celine HP the phantom from the same season seems to be called bottle green (I actually also had the phantom in my hand when I bought this bag, but it seemed to be a tad different in color, so that's why I'm confused about the name). The natura color actually is a little different from the picture, but my camera wouldn't pick up it's true color. 
Also, is this the calf skin leather or the palmelato leather?

I appreciate all help, thanks in advance!


----------



## Lena186

hanayo said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting and I was wondering if someone could help me identify the color name and the kind of leather of this Celine luggage mini.
> This is actually my bag, however I seem to have lost the tag with the name and the leather information. I bought this bag in July and I know for a fact that its from the Winter 2013 collection. I am a little confused as to what the color name is because I saw pictures online saying it's emerald, however on the Celine HP the phantom from the same season seems to be called bottle green (I actually also had the phantom in my hand when I bought this bag, but it seemed to be a tad different in color, so that's why I'm confused about the name). The natura color actually is a little different from the picture, but my camera wouldn't pick up it's true color.
> Also, is this the calf skin leather or the palmelato leather?
> 
> I appreciate all help, thanks in advance!



What a lovely color!


----------



## Daydrmer

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi is this the micro luggage in caramel?  What kind of leather is this and what collection is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364247



Can you tell me what store you're in? Id love to find Micro Luggage in Caramel.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Daydrmer said:


> Can you tell me what store you're in? Id love to find Micro Luggage in Caramel.




Hi this came from the Topanga Nordstrom in Woodland Hills, CA. I just returned it a few days ago so they might still have it!


----------



## Morganita

AECornell said:


> I was on the subway on the way back from lunch with the BF, when this very model-esque girl got on the train. I spotted her bag and read on the front that it said Celine. I took a spy pic, and sorry for the awkward angle, but she's wearing shorts if that helps, lol.
> 
> I am not familiar with Celine bags at all, and tried doing a search for a "tote" or "bag" but nothing came up. Can anyone help?


hahah very stealth!


----------



## apple2013iou

boston is huge


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

Hi does anyone know what season is this pony hair pouch from? i m looking for a pony hair one like this but maybe in other colour,, is there any pouch with pony this season?    Thanks!


----------



## eunbeelee

Thanks for everyone's advice! I've decided to send back my trapeze for repair. They say it will take 1-3 months  does anyone have experience with sending back for repair? Does it really take up to three months? I was hoping to get it back in time for my holiday!


----------



## Thuymi

how can i check Celine bag with code f-sn-0141 f-pa-0151? is it authentic?
Please help me


----------



## dsp000

Hello all ! 

I found an individual who would like to sell her celine luggage. I currently own a celine however it is not a tricolor nor with suede. Her bag as shown here, has 3 different colours and suede parts , which I know that do exist but I am not sure about this specific one. Please, can anyone authenticate this model?


Kind regards to everyone


----------



## tanyameck

Hello all!

I was hoping someone could tell me which Celine luggage bag this is?? My friend's mum just bought her one for xmas (early gift - so jealous!) and I loooove it but she's not sure what the proper colour name is actually called in shops. I tried to take a clear pic but the colour came out a tad darker than it looks in person, but not too much.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fashionobses

AECornell said:


> I was on the subway on the way back from lunch with the BF, when this very model-esque girl got on the train. I spotted her bag and read on the front that it said Celine. I took a spy pic, and sorry for the awkward angle, but she's wearing shorts if that helps, lol.
> 
> I am not familiar with Celine bags at all, and tried doing a search for a "tote" or "bag" but nothing came up. Can anyone help?


Love this bag too!


----------



## Lena186

tanyameck said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was hoping someone could tell me which Celine luggage bag this is?? My friend's mum just bought her one for xmas (early gift - so jealous!) and I loooove it but she's not sure what the proper colour name is actually called in shops. I tried to take a clear pic but the colour came out a tad darker than it looks in person, but not too much.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I believe it's the Caramel mini or micro


----------



## cotonblanc

tanyameck said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was hoping someone could tell me which Celine luggage bag this is?? My friend's mum just bought her one for xmas (early gift - so jealous!) and I loooove it but she's not sure what the proper colour name is actually called in shops. I tried to take a clear pic but the colour came out a tad darker than it looks in person, but not too much.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Lovely bag! This is the Luggage in vegetal calfskin Tan or otherwise confusingly named as Luggage (04LU).


----------



## tanyameck

Thank you so much, cotonblanc and Lena186!


----------



## amanda1878

Hi all,

I really need your help.

My father's friend gave this Celine bag as a gift a few years ago. Now, his daughter is getting marry. I need to know this bag's price so that I can decide how much money that I should put inside the envelope. 

Would anyone please let me know the price of this bag? Thank you very much.

Find a similar one from the internet. It is the same size(W18.1", H8.9", D9"), but my bag are more brown.

Thanks


----------



## smashinstyle

cotonblanc said:


> Lovely bag! This is the Luggage in vegetal calfskin Tan or otherwise confusingly named as Luggage (04LU).



I agree with Cotonblanc, this bag is definitely the Luggage in Tan from the fall 2013 collection. I own the mini in Caramel and the leather of the caramel has a grain to it and a slight sheen. Your mother's bag, however, is very smooth. 

Lovely bag though.


----------



## Daydrmer

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi this came from the Topanga Nordstrom in Woodland Hills, CA. I just returned it a few days ago so they might still have it!



Ah! you just made my night! I was hoping Nordstrom got Caramel.


----------



## e2762463

Hello! Please help me identify this bag I recently purchased, it feels incredible and smells like leather, and the seller told me this bag was about 3 years old. The bag has three zipper pouches and braided leather pieces attached to the zipper handles.  Any help at all is much appreciated as I've had no luck on my own!


----------



## cotonblanc

e2762463 said:


> Hello! Please help me identify this bag I recently purchased, it feels incredible and smells like leather, and the seller told me this bag was about 3 years old. The bag has three zipper pouches and braided leather pieces attached to the zipper handles.  Any help at all is much appreciated as I've had no luck on my own!



This is the Triptyque from Fall 2011.


----------



## neome

Hi can anyone id this tricolor luggage pls, TIA


----------



## e2762463

cotonblanc said:


> This is the Triptyque from Fall 2011.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## canchan

Just wondering if someone could help me identify this Celine Bagtheivorylane.com/2013/04/pink-grey.html

http://www.theivorylane.com/2013/04/pink-grey.html


----------



## ecargual

canchan said:


> Just wondering if someone could help me identify this Celine Bagtheivorylane.com/2013/04/pink-grey.html
> 
> http://www.theivorylane.com/2013/04/pink-grey.html


Would that be mini luggage in beige?


----------



## joy89

Hello,

Can you please help me if this celine bag is authentic and what the model name is? The seller told me it is vintage, she bought it about 10 years ago.

Thx in advance


----------



## joy89

joy89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me if this celine bag is authentic and what the model name is? The seller told me it is vintage, she bought it about 10 years ago.
> 
> Thx in advance



Sorry! I totally forgot to paste the link:

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...wertig-70442035?adId=70442035&folderId=996013

Thx in advance


----------



## smashinstyle

Please post all authentication requests under this forum and be sure to follow the rules and use the correct formatting for the post.


----------



## dizze

Hello everyone! I am a complete newcomer to Celine so I was wondering if anyone could help identify this beautiful model? Thanks in advance 

http://photo31.bababian.com/upload6/20130204/F154DCE9C1FB4969591DC0844140E92E.jpg


----------



## Binks

Hello, I found this photo in another thread but if I was to ring an SA I don't know what this bag would be called 

Thanks!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

Binks said:


> Hello, I found this photo in another thread but if I was to ring an SA I don't know what this bag would be called
> 
> Thanks!


Wow! Stunning skin in that color combo


----------



## tinything

Hi!

I've umm-ed and ahh-ed about Celine bags for the past couple of years and have only just now joined the bandwagon, but I've got no clue about identifying the colours! I've looked through the post for people to post their handbags and the details/colours/leather type, but I'm still confused about which colour the above bag is.

Can anyone help with the following, please?

- The colour (I've seen bags this shade being called dune/beige/light grey/smoke - all of which look v similar in pics depending on lighting)?
- If it's more like the left beige shade or the pale grey shade on the right in person?
- The season & type of leather & hardware
- Approx price in USD / British £ / euros?
- How easy or difficult they are to source one you've got a particular colour and leather type in mind?

Thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

tinything said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've umm-ed and ahh-ed about Celine bags for the past couple of years and have only just now joined the bandwagon, but I've got no clue about identifying the colours! I've looked through the post for people to post their handbags and the details/colours/leather type, but I'm still confused about which colour the above bag is.
> 
> Can anyone help with the following, please?
> 
> - The colour (I've seen bags this shade being called dune/beige/light grey/smoke - all of which look v similar in pics depending on lighting)?
> - If it's more like the left beige shade or the pale grey shade on the right in person?
> - The season & type of leather & hardware
> - Approx price in USD / British £ / euros?
> - How easy or difficult they are to source one you've got a particular colour and leather type in mind?
> 
> Thanks



Honestly, I don't think that the bag pictured is authentic Céline. Please refer to our vast Reference Library and familiarise yourself with the styles and colours. They are mostly season specific but Céline does reintroduce colours and have a few classics.


----------



## tinything

Hi Cotonblanc

Thanks for your response! Do you think it's fake because that colour and size handbag combo wasn't produced? Glad to know, as I was going to buy a luggage in either that colour or in black or a Pashli, so you've saved me a fruitless search! 

I did check the references, but thought it rather resembled this colour and thus got confused whether it existed or not (when I Googled, there seems to be no reference of a beige mini luggage, but there is of a Beige phantom it seems): http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-reference-thread-658546-8.html#post22282356

Appreciate you taking your time to respond


----------



## cotonblanc

tinything said:


> Hi Cotonblanc
> 
> Thanks for your response! Do you think it's fake because that colour and size handbag combo wasn't produced? Glad to know, as I was going to buy a luggage in either that colour or in black or a Pashli, so you've saved me a fruitless search!
> 
> I did check the references, but thought it rather resembled this colour and thus got confused whether it existed or not (when I Googled, there seems to be no reference of a beige mini luggage, but there is of a Beige phantom it seems): http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-reference-thread-658546-8.html#post22282356
> 
> Appreciate you taking your time to respond



Hello, the Luggage Micro in that link is Dune.


----------



## paulineksh

Hi All,

Is that any factory at Italy? Cos i get to know a lady and she told me that she get celine bag from italy factory and she's selling the celine luggage bag below 1k. But its come with box, dustbag, and carecard. Its doesnt come with receipt. So i need you guys help.

Thank you.


----------



## yummywoonsen

Hi,

Can any one help me I got this bag couple day ago and I'm not sure if this is authentic and not sure which model. I found the serial no is W-ZP-0191.

thank you in advance


----------



## nadatoprada

Hello I don't know much about celine bags but stumbled upon a local craigslist listing. i know it sounds fishy but the person lives in a very well-to-do neighbourhood. She seems like an eccentric rich person and is cleaning out her closet. Here are some of the pics she posted to me, so if I could get your opinion before I dole out cash on this, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## smashinstyle

Please post all authentication requests under this forum and be sure to follow the rules and use the correct formatting for the post.


----------



## adonis_asian

hello guys
please help me to identify this celine bag ,thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

adonis_asian said:


> hello guys
> 
> please help me to identify this celine bag ,thanks




Tote from 2010. Possibly the first season.


----------



## unoma

paulineksh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is that any factory at Italy? Cos i get to know a lady and she told me that she get celine bag from italy factory and she's selling the celine luggage bag below 1k. But its come with box, dustbag, and carecard. Its doesnt come with receipt. So i need you guys help.
> 
> Thank you.



It is a Fake.


----------



## unoma

yummywoonsen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one help me I got this bag couple day ago and I'm not sure if this is authentic and not sure which model. I found the serial no is W-ZP-0191.
> 
> thank you in advance





nadatoprada said:


> Hello I don't know much about celine bags but stumbled upon a local craigslist listing. i know it sounds fishy but the person lives in a very well-to-do neighbourhood. She seems like an eccentric rich person and is cleaning out her closet. Here are some of the pics she posted to me, so if I could get your opinion before I dole out cash on this, I'd appreciate it!



Please post all authentication requests under this forum and be sure to follow the rules and use the correct formatting for the post.
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-838750-105.html


----------



## sweetdestiny

Please authenticate this bag


----------



## sweetdestiny

Wrong post above.pls help me identify the model yr of this trapeze.i received it as a gift from my husband.it came with dustbag,paperbag, pricetag and some cards. Thanks


----------



## Madeleinesophie

Hi, I just bought a used Celine Cabas in navy on VC and I am so confused now, as it seems to be the vertical one but with long handles? Is there such a model?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/blue-leather-cabas-818421.shtml


----------



## armyofbirds

Madeleinesophie said:


> Hi, I just bought a used Celine Cabas in navy on VC and I am so confused now, as it seems to be the vertical one but with long handles? Is there such a model?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/celine/blue-leather-cabas-818421.shtml



That looks like a horizontal cabas. They've just flattened it so the base is extended out, making the whole bag look longer. It's not the right proportions for a vertical cabas (although I do believe that at least at some point there were some smaller vertical cabas bags that had longer handles than the usual-sized vertical cabas).


----------



## Madeleinesophie

armyofbirds said:


> That looks like a horizontal cabas. They've just flattened it so the base is extended out, making the whole bag look longer. It's not the right proportions for a vertical cabas (although I do believe that at least at some point there were some smaller vertical cabas bags that had longer handles than the usual-sized vertical cabas).



Thank you so much for your response! Helped me a lot


----------



## Senzafine_

New to Céline, this pre-loved two-tone Edge would be my first. I'd love to know more specifics about it, official color name and leather type? I've tried to find out myself but have not been able to find much, would appreciate any info while I "patiently" wait for it to arrive.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pany1234

Name: Celine crocodile embossed black
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221337702428
ID: 221337702428
Seller: Brd8989

Can u please authenticate this for me


----------



## juicy2310

Hello there,

was wondering if this Celine Luggage is authentic  Can anyone help??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261357761787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## juicy2310

Name: Celine Luggage

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-Damen...722894?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3cda5023ce

Seller: sakretschmer2012

Can u please authenticate this for me


----------



## aiaiai0421

Hello ladies! Please authenticate this Luggage

*Item*: Celine Luggage 
*Listing number*: 121077928145
*Seller*: veggiehotdog888


----------



## aiaiai0421

AUTH Celine Mini Luggage Phantom Red Pebbled leather #Free Ship# I dont know How to upload pictures can someone help me ?


----------



## unoma

pany1234 said:


> Name: Celine crocodile embossed black
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221337702428
> ID: 221337702428
> Seller: Brd8989
> 
> Can u please authenticate this for me





juicy2310 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> was wondering if this Celine Luggage is authentic  Can anyone help??
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261357761787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





juicy2310 said:


> Name: Celine Luggage
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CELINE-Damen...722894?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3cda5023ce
> 
> Seller: sakretschmer2012
> 
> Can u please authenticate this for me





aiaiai0421 said:


> Hello ladies! Please authenticate this Luggage
> 
> *Item*: Celine Luggage
> *Listing number*: 121077928145
> *Seller*: veggiehotdog888





aiaiai0421 said:


> AUTH Celine Mini Luggage Phantom Red Pebbled leather #Free Ship# I dont know How to upload pictures can someone help me ?



Please post all authentication requests under this forum and be sure to follow the rules and use the correct formatting for the post

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-use-format-post-838750-166.html#post25959477


----------



## celayuml

Pls help me identify this trapeze.  I can't find the season / year / material / product code anything...


----------



## kirsten0831

love the bag~~~


----------



## yinnie

celayuml said:


> Pls help me identify this trapeze.  I can't find the season / year / material / product code anything...



Is this the terracotta? From 2011, dont recall which season. I have the olive whuch I think was from the same season ( I remember i was tossing between the terracotta and olive)


----------



## cotonblanc

yinnie said:


> Is this the terracotta? From 2011, dont recall which season. I have the olive whuch I think was from the same season ( I remember i was tossing between the terracotta and olive)



Oops. I gave wrong information.


----------



## Aprilr

Hi all I'm new to this app!
I have found my dream celine bag before I purchase it I am just wanting to make sure it 100 authentic

Thanks 





	

		
			
		

		
	
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/291051266652?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## msPing

Hello  
Wondering if anyone can help me identify this Celine micro luggage's? Perhaps the year, color combination name? Any info would be great!!


----------



## aiaiai0421

Lady's please help me check is this an Auth bag or fake one thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

aiaiai0421 said:


> Lady's please help me check is this an Auth bag or fake one thanks for your help!



Hi, do you have an auction link etc? Ask in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-838750.html

ok?


----------



## macau

Could someone identify the bag on the right (model, season...)? Could not get it on my mind so I need your help, fellow Philophiles.

Many thanks!


----------



## cotonblanc

macau said:


> Could someone identify the bag on the right (model, season...)? Could not get it on my mind so I need your help, fellow Philophiles.
> 
> Many thanks!








Side Lock Dragonne Pouch in Black/White Nappa Lambskin from Spring 2013.


----------



## aiaiai0421

please help me see this bag is Auth or fake one?
Link:Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?
item Id:121077928145
Seller:veggiehotdog888


----------



## aiaiai0421

Link:http://m.eblay.com/itm?itemId=121077928145


----------



## macau

cotonblanc said:


> Side Lock Dragonne Pouch in Black/White Nappa Lambskin from Spring 2013.


Thanks again cotonblanc! 

Of course, Spring 2013 is the only season I don´t have a catalogue of. Too bad I´ve missed this, it looks so practical for my use: perfect size and functional strap.

Do you happen to remember its price once it was in stock?


----------



## cotonblanc

macau said:


> Thanks again cotonblanc!
> 
> Of course, Spring 2013 is the only season I don´t have a catalogue of. Too bad I´ve missed this, it looks so practical for my use: perfect size and functional strap.
> 
> Do you happen to remember its price once it was in stock?



I handled one in printed snakeskin and it was the same price as bi-colour. It was around S$1450 and I think it should be much cheaper in the EU.


----------



## macau

cotonblanc said:


> I handled one in printed snakeskin and it was the same price as bi-colour. It was around S$1450 and I think it should be much cheaper in the EU.


Great to hear, thank you! I must keep my eyes wide open for that bag...


----------



## cotonblanc

macau said:


> Great to hear, thank you! I must keep my eyes wide open for that bag...




Ps. Some department stores have it on 40% but it's the navy/black combination. Think super_homme started a thread. Go take a look!


----------



## Megalovpink

Hi everybody , can you please help me identify this bag

thank you so much


----------



## cupcake18

Hi! I purchased this gray Celine Nano Luggage bag from an eBayer thinking it was Lune, but it turns out the tag says it is Pearl Gray. Does anyone know what season this is from? The seller says it's from 2013, and the price on the tag is $2800.

Also, how do I tell if this is the Smooth leather or Palmelato/Palmellato leather? I saw a bag on Fashionphile that is the same gray color, and it's listed as "Palmelato," so I wanted to check.
http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Palmelato-Leather-Mini-Luggage-Bag-Light-Grey-41692

Really appreciate the help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Hi, does anyone know which season this bag is from? Thank you. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry the picture is really blurry


----------



## cotonblanc

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Hi, does anyone know which season this bag is from? Thank you.
> View attachment 2484585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the picture is really blurry



Looks like Chalk from Summer 2011.


----------



## miah100

Found this photo on instagram, it's so gorgeous. Anyone have info?


----------



## cotonblanc

miah100 said:


> Found this photo on instagram, it's so gorgeous. Anyone have info?
> 
> View attachment 2485460



Luggage Mini in Honey Python from Spring 2014. I can't recall the price but probably US$5600 ish.


----------



## miah100

cotonblanc said:


> Luggage Mini in Honey Python from Spring 2014. I can't recall the price but probably US$5600 ish.




Thanks Coton, your the best! Do you think this beauty is still available?


----------



## cotonblanc

miah100 said:


> Thanks Coton, your the best! Do you think this beauty is still available?




Yes pretty sure. Let your SAs know! It's from the new season.


----------



## miah100

cotonblanc said:


> Yes pretty sure. Let your SAs know! It's from the new season.




I'm obsessed, calling my SAs in the AM


----------



## cotonblanc

Help, can someone refresh my memory, when did this happen? I only recall Summer 2013 but nothing like that.​


----------



## miah100

cotonblanc said:


> Yes pretty sure. Let your SAs know! It's from the new season.



Thanks Coton, My SA found one for me. Overnighted it and I should be getting it this morning, can't wait


----------



## cotonblanc

miah100 said:


> Thanks Coton, My SA found one for me. Overnighted it and I should be getting it this morning, can't wait



Congratulations! Please post TONS of pictures, share it on the Boys thread too! And REVEAL please... So happy you found it.


----------



## miah100

cotonblanc said:


> Congratulations! Please post TONS of pictures, share it on the Boys thread too! And REVEAL please... So happy you found it.



will do..


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help me with this Celine?

thanks!

name: CELINE BOSTON GRIGIO ETAUPE NUOVA 2014 NO PHANTOM COMPLETA DI TUTTO COME DA FOTO
seller: passionpelle 
listing N: 161216076228
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/161216076228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1512wt_0


----------



## dyyong

Hello, need help with this, is this same bag as post #550? thank you!!


----------



## cotonblanc

dyyong said:


> Hello, need help with this, is this same bag as post #550? thank you!!



No, the bag in your picture is the Shoulder bag from Winter 2012. The bag in #550 is supposedly a Trio but I don't know which season it is from.


----------



## dyyong

cotonblanc said:


> No, the bag in your picture is the Shoulder bag from Winter 2012. The bag in #550 is supposedly a Trio but I don't know which season it is from.



thank you.


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Does anybody know how much this purse is worth? It's probably from a past season I would assume. I just think it's gorgeous! Can you guys help me out?


----------



## cotonblanc

lovelyfromAtoZ said:


> Does anybody know how much this purse is worth? It's probably from a past season I would assume. I just think it's gorgeous! Can you guys help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494960




If my memory serves right the Small size retailed for US$2200-2600 thereabouts. Yes, it's from 2010 and this combination is rested.


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

cotonblanc said:


> If my memory serves right the Small size retailed for US$2200-2600 thereabouts. Yes, it's from 2010 and this combination is rested.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## leikili

Hi, would you know if the color of this bag is jungle or is khaki green an actual color of luggage bags?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-NW...rse-Pebbled-Leather-Khaki-Green-/140911244671

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zoediva

leikili said:


> Hi, would you know if the color of this bag is jungle or is khaki green an actual color of luggage bags?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CELINE-NW...rse-Pebbled-Leather-Khaki-Green-/140911244671
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Looks like a jungle to me.


----------



## Lokodoto

Quick question, does celine luggage bag hardware show wear easily?

Currently got a new luggage mini from neiman Marcus, but the fee already shows wear. The gold patina even wore off a bit, and the silver underneath is showing.

But this is a brand new bag!!!


----------



## Mominnetje

Hello, Does anyone  know the name of this sunglasses from celine? Really like it! data2.whicdn.com/images/101241834/large.jpg


----------



## francescacast

Hello, I would need help to identify the authenticity of this bag http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301097909009

Anyone?
Thanks


----------



## Ahoud

Can any one tell me from what season is the black brown and blue nano celine bag ?


----------



## AnyaYu

Could anyone tell which one is this lugguage bag? Cant find it anywhere


----------



## cotonblanc

Ahoud said:


> Can any one tell me from what season is the black brown and blue nano celine bag ?



Winter 2011.


----------



## Choo_Gal

Hi. Could you please tell me the name of this bag Coleen Rooney is carrying please. Also is it still available in the UK. I've tried searching for it online but can't find it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Choo_Gal said:


> Hi. Could you please tell me the name of this bag Coleen Rooney is carrying please. Also is it still available in the UK. I've tried searching for it online but can't find it.



Hi, it's the Case Bag, see the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-case-bag-reference-thread-771373.html


----------



## tadpolenyc

Could someone please let me know what the official color name for this is and which season it was released? TIA!


----------



## miah100

.


----------



## miah100

Can someone help me identify the season, color and price of this Cabas? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

miah100 said:


> Can someone help me identify the season, color and price of this Cabas? Thanks
> View attachment 2537457



Hi, it's Winter 2011. Perhaps search the main Celine forum here for this season info.


----------



## ChochoTrain

cotonblanc said:


> Glacier was done for the Luggage Phantom only.


Do you know what season the Sky Luggage Tote Mini is from?? Is this really hard to find now?  Also it kind of looks grey-blue in those pictures, are they more baby blue like the one I originally posted in real life?


----------



## cotonblanc

ChochoTrain said:


> Do you know what season the Sky Luggage Tote Mini is from?? Is this really hard to find now?  Also it kind of looks grey-blue in those pictures, are they more baby blue like the one I originally posted in real life?




Spring 2014. It's not a baby blue. It's more of a icy blue light grey. If you want baby blue check out Antiqued Blue Luggage Phantom or the tricolour Lavender Trapeze.


----------



## ChochoTrain

cotonblanc said:


> Spring 2014. It's not a baby blue. It's more of a icy blue light grey. If you want baby blue check out Antiqued Blue Luggage Phantom or the tricolour Lavender Trapeze.



Thanks!!  I'm loving the antiqued blue but I really prefer the mini over the phantom. Perhaps Celine will release the mini in that color one day


----------



## Mallhaciel

Would love to know what this bag is called and from which collection. Thanks in adv!

media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/b6/72/21/b67221bf35d68a0316725ac18f96f432.jpg


----------



## cotonblanc

Mallhaciel said:


> Would love to know what this bag is called and from which collection. Thanks in adv!
> 
> 
> 
> media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/b6/72/21/b67221bf35d68a0316725ac18f96f432.jpg




Trotteur in burgundy, Spring 2014.


----------



## nourished_soul

Can someone authenticate this ?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tric...214?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8d012b2e


----------



## Mallhaciel

cotonblanc said:


> Trotteur in burgundy, Spring 2014.



thanks for your help!


----------



## myl

can someone authenticate this bag ??
http://www.anibis.ch/fr/vêtements-,-accessoires-accessoires-femmes-sacs-à-main--2993/céline,-modèle-luggage,-authentique--5485897.aspx?fts=sac+céline&sf=ftw&so=d&fcid=0


----------



## Jadpe

What Céline model is this and from which season? If it is Céline it must be from an early season I guess. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Jadpe said:


> What Céline model is this and from which season? If it is Céline it must be from an early season I guess. Thank you!



Hi, it looks like the Side Lock from winter-12 or spring-13. In the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-side-lock-reference-thread-775183.html#post24347952


----------



## roppa

Hi all

Just found this forum, spent hours reading posts!

I am looking for advice also on a vintage Celine bag, not authenticity more information on the bag and possibly an original and current value. I have acquired a few vintage bags from my aunt, all vintage designer and wanted values for insurance but also info out of interest. 
The celine bag is a brown monochrome with the horse and carriage clasp. 
I have probably posted in the wrong area but i cant seem to start a new thread.
Any help gratefully received.


----------



## Elliespurse

roppa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just found this forum, spent hours reading posts!
> 
> I am looking for advice also on a vintage Celine bag, not authenticity more information on the bag and possibly an original and current value. I have acquired a few vintage bags from my aunt, all vintage designer and wanted values for insurance but also info out of interest.
> The celine bag is a brown monochrome with the horse and carriage clasp.
> I have probably posted in the wrong area but i cant seem to start a new thread.
> Any help gratefully received.



Hi, there was info posted in these two threads about the horse and carriage clasp, and the years it was used as a Celine logo:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/come-see-my-vintage-exotic-beauty-856295.html#post26258916

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/vintage-celine-lovers-come-see-my-new-me-856093.html#post26247787


----------



## roppa

thank you, i will have a read through. I cant seem to upload a pic, will keep trying


----------



## Jadpe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like the Side Lock from winter-12 or spring-13. In the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-side-lock-reference-thread-775183.html#post24347952


Thanks! I knew it.
I checked the thread but I didn't scroll all the way to the bottom lol


----------



## roppa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there was info posted in these two threads about the horse and carriage clasp, and the years it was used as a Celine logo:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/come-see-my-vintage-exotic-beauty-856295.html#post26258916
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/vintage-celine-lovers-come-see-my-new-me-856093.html#post26247787



this is the bag i am trying to get info on

thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

roppa said:


> this is the bag i am trying to get info on
> 
> thank you



Thanks for the pic. It looks like a hybrid with new "double C" canvas introduced 1973 and the older horse and carriage clap. I've not seen this before.

You could compare the canvas in the reference thread here: Céline MONOGRAM & LOGO BAGS reference thread 
(note, it's pics only - not chat thread)


----------



## ywcm

Please help to evaluate this Celine bag. Is it authentic or not? Many Thanks!!!


s15.postimg.org/fbte1t4xz/IMG_9877.jpg

s15.postimg.org/ublqpnltz/IMG_9878.jpg

s15.postimg.org/uabsw8k07/IMG_9879.jpg

s15.postimg.org/d8iyu5553/IMG_9880.jpg

s15.postimg.org/k7x0ti53b/IMG_9881.jpg

s15.postimg.org/c3oworio7/IMG_9883.jpg

s15.postimg.org/6tojb7nt3/IMG_9886.jpg

s15.postimg.org/b1jbjyp8n/IMG_9889.jpg

s15.postimg.org/ica8icg93/IMG_9892.jpg

s15.postimg.org/98gevn41z/IMG_9895.jpg

s15.postimg.org/xasncrvbb/IMG_9906.jpg

s15.postimg.org/komttoi87/IMG_9908.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

ywcm said:


> Please help to evaluate this Celine bag. Is it authentic or not? Many Thanks!!!



Hi, we have a thread for authentications in the Celine Shopping section here.

Do you have link to where this is sold? Add this when asking for authentication.

Good luck.


----------



## roppa

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic. It looks like a hybrid with new "double C" canvas introduced 1973 and the older horse and carriage clap. I've not seen this before.
> 
> You could compare the canvas in the reference thread here: Céline MONOGRAM & LOGO BAGS reference thread
> (note, it's pics only - not chat thread)


hi

thank you. 
There is a ref number on the back of the tag inside which says F-98/2
I emailed Celine and they said it was from a previous collection so couldn't comment. 
Still stumped!


----------



## Manolos21

My friend was interested in selling her Celine bag, but she doesn't know what it's called or what year it's from. Have any of you seen this bag before?


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> My friend was interested in selling her Celine bag, but she doesn't know what it's called or what year it's from. Have any of you seen this bag before?



Hi, this looks like the 2008 Les Cuirs Sulky or Orlov bag, see this thread:Céline Magazine Pics


----------



## Manolos21

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks like the 2008 Les Cuirs Sulky or Orlov bag, see this thread:Céline Magazine Pics



You are amazing.  THANK YOU!


----------



## leah920

Hi! Please help me to authenticate this Celine luggage tote! Thanks a lot! 
I have no idea about it because the quality looks fine to me.


----------



## Lena186

Kindly help identify this Celine mini luggage in Amber


----------



## roppa

HI, 

I have asked before but still at a loss for any info / value for this vintage Celine bag

Many thanks x


----------



## Detski54

Hi. I'm new to Celine. Kindly help identify the color and the year this bag is released? All I know is that this is a micro luggage. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## unoma

Detski54 said:


> Hi. I'm new to Celine. Kindly help identify the color and the year this bag is released? All I know is that this is a micro luggage. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2569263
> View attachment 2569265
> View attachment 2569266
> View attachment 2569267
> View attachment 2569268



If my memory serves me right, the colour/leather is called Camel grainy Micro Luggage.


----------



## Detski54

unoma said:


> If my memory serves me right, the colour/leather is called Camel grainy Micro Luggage.




Thank you sooo much for the info!!! Do you have any idea when is this bag released? I noticed that the inside lining is not leather, was it supposed to be like that? Sorry if I have lots of q's. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## unoma

Detski54 said:


> Thank you sooo much for the info!!! Do you have any idea when is this bag released? I noticed that the inside lining is not leather, was it supposed to be like that? Sorry if I have lots of q's. &#9786;&#65039;



No problem.
It was release A/W 2010.
Check this thread for more info:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-luggage-tote-reference-thread-658546-2.html


----------



## Bagloverort

Hi Unoma

I was wondering if you could share with me pictures of an authentic celine trio 2013 both inside and out

Thanks


----------



## Detski54

Thanks again for the link! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Kamimi

Hello ALL 
 I have received a phantom leopard and everything feels right except that there is a stamp with no gold . 
Can anybody help me please 
thank you


----------



## cotonblanc

Kamimi said:


> Hello ALL
> 
> I have received a phantom leopard and everything feels right except that there is a stamp with no gold .
> 
> Can anybody help me please
> 
> thank you




Never heard of a Luggage Phantom in leopard in all my Céline life.


----------



## stasic

Loving it!


----------



## blurtofeuphoria

Hi, does anybody know this model? it's a bi-cabas, rubber material on top and leather at the bottom. anybody knows which season is this from? cos I've been googling it but I found no answers. thanks!


----------



## cotonblanc

blurtofeuphoria said:


> Hi, does anybody know this model? it's a bi-cabas, rubber material on top and leather at the bottom. anybody knows which season is this from? cos I've been googling it but I found no answers. thanks!









Cloudy Cabas, Winter 2011.​


----------



## roppa

Hi All

I am still looking for info in this vintage Celine bag. I know it is the new canvas and the old clasp but looking for year, name, value etc if anyone could help please. 
Many thanks


----------



## Ninjakawasaki

Pretty


----------



## jadorefashion

Undine said:


> Does anybody know what this Celine bag is? The only place I've seen it is on the Fashiontoast blog. Is it old or new or....?
> 
> pic: Fashiontoast


Its a beauty


----------



## jadorefashion

Does anybody know if the Celine mini and nano came out in white smooth leather WITH silver hardware? in rare occasions the smooth comes with silver hardware, but was this the case with the smooth leather in white with black trim?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Pre-...Handbags&var=450247171010&hash=item2334757d2b


----------



## ellie_2

Hello! I could use some advice of yours! I found a Céline-marked leather bag from second-hand shop today and I don't know whether it is real or not. Apparently, it is really old. So here are some pictures for you! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

ellie_2 said:


> Hello! I could use some advice of yours! I found a Céline-marked leather bag from second-hand shop today and I don't know whether it is real or not. Apparently, it is really old. So here are some pictures for you! Thanks for your help!



Hello, we have two bags with the same closure/front lock in the reference library here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-other-vintage-bags-reference-thread-658558-3.html#post25383667

the second bag is down the page.


----------



## ellie_2

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, we have two bags with the same closure/front lock in the reference library here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-other-vintage-bags-reference-thread-658558-3.html#post25383667
> 
> the second bag is down the page.


Hey! Thank you very much for your reply! I think mine is quite older, but the closure surely was the same! Do you think that this bag could be authentic Celine bag or a fake?


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Can someone ID the style name and season of this Celine bag?  It's described as "Celine Mini Luggage Tote Bag - 100% Authentic."  Based upon what I've read, it's the "Macadam"monogram  print.  However, I'm not familiar with Celine bags like other brands.

WARNING:  It's "vintage," but I hope someone can help.

Several Pics Available via Ebay as follows:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Mini...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26146814740...sacat=0&_nkw=261468147407&LH_PrefLoc=1&_rdc=1


----------



## heavenrain

hello,

please help to identify. 
It's local site from my country, but any way, they claim for it to be authentic.
no name of the colour just measurements : w-31cm/50cm , h-30cm
there are some numbers embossed though, it's pre owned

here's the link to the listing

http://allegro.pl/celine-torebka-skora-naturalna-i4191021003.html


----------



## Lilykins

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone know if Celine makes a Black Mini Luggage Tote in Smooth and Pebble Leather? 

I saw an Ebay seller sell one and and when I looked at her feedback she sold an identical one a month ago. The side and wings are smooth leather and the middle is pebble leather. The ebay listing ended so I can't post a link. Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## KASSIELUNAR

GIRLS, IM SO SORRY FOR INTERRUPTING YOU ALL BUT I'M NOT A FAN OF CELINE BUT THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE MY WISH LIST IS LUGGAGE MINI IN Coquelicot red and I have been searching for it and found on rakuten with a good deal price for a second hand luggage. But it did not state the colour name and it's all in japanese that kind of thing you know :s

So I have attached the pictures of the bag and can anyone tell me is this the coquelicot red colour?


----------



## caremela87

Please let me know if this Celine bag it authentic 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111355166297&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

caremela87 said:


> Please let me know if this Celine bag it authentic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111355166297&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hello, please re-post in the authentication thread in Celine Shopping above.

add this info when posting,
*Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:*

Good luck.


----------



## matchatea

1


----------



## matchatea

matchatea said:


> 1



Sorry about my last post! I can't for my life post photos with my phone ><

Hi, guys. I bought this trapeze recently at a re-seller store without having any doubts on its authenticity, but when I got home, I couldn't find this colour combo anywhere online. I can't post in the "Auth This Celine" Thread because I didn't buy it through an online auction. If any of you have seen this colour combo in previous seasons, please let me know! Thanks so much!  

Its a small/med sized tri-colour trapeze in navy blue (according to the tag). Its navy blue with drummed leather on top, a black smoothed body and white leather wings. 

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks again!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi does anyone know this style please? Thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi does anyone know this style please? Thanks








Fortune Cookie, Winter 2013 in Blood.​


----------



## moi et mes sacs

cotonblanc said:


> Fortune Cookie, Winter 2013 in Blood.​


Thanks, I was quite sure if anyone would know it would be you, Cotonblanc. You are brilliant !


----------



## french affair

Can someone identify this Trio colour?


----------



## lesvergz

Anyone know what Celine this is??


----------



## lesvergz

Oops sorry about that last post, here's the pic


----------



## classic71

http://www.designer-vintage.com/Cél...&page.size=24&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine


----------



## classic71

Hi everybody!  I am new here. Could someone please tell me if this bag is authentic? I Just love the color and a phantom is a dream coming True!!   ( the link to the website is above. ) thank you so much!!


----------



## classic71

So sorry guys! I put the above in the wrong thread! I cannot seem to remove it. Sorry!!


----------



## kikikaboom

Does anyone knows the style name or anything about this Céline bag?
My mum gave it to me for selling it, but I don't find anything online.
She bought it years ago at Galeries Lafayette, Paris.


----------



## Jaydoncameron

Hi Can someone help me and authenticate this bag.
Celine 
seller nycbaglady

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181469140998?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

She def is a reputable seller but you never know even those sellers let some slip in.
thanks


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Jaydoncameron said:


> Hi Can someone help me and authenticate this bag.
> Celine
> seller nycbaglady
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181469140998?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> She def is a reputable seller but you never know even those sellers let some slip in.
> thanks


mouth from the bag Looks off.....


i wouldnt buy it!!!


----------



## London 411

Can someone please tell me what this Celine bag is called? I would like to do a little more research on it to see if it is a bag I would like to carry. I just can't seem to find anything like it out there.

Thanks


----------



## badou0518

Hello,

I just bought a Celine Nano bag from ebay but I'm still not sure about its authenticity. Would anyone please kindly help me identify it? I'm quite worried about it. I'll not pay for this until I got a reply. Many thanks!

seller: iboyorenti
Item ID: 171392888431
Web: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...n0lBSEwALXs99nZ1ncZ9Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Your kind reply will be highly appreciated!


----------



## mayotuna

Hi can someone help me identify this celine luggage colour/from which collection? I've tried camel and tan but the colours seem quite different... thanks!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mayotuna said:


> Hi can someone help me identify this celine luggage colour/from which collection? I've tried camel and tan but the colours seem quite different... thanks!


It's Almond color. I have this one in Micro. Got it earlier this year from LA boutique. Maybe we have to wait for Celine expert to clarify which season it is.


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> It's Almond color. I have this one in Micro. Got it earlier this year from LA boutique. Maybe we have to wait for Celine expert to clarify which season it is.




It's not Almond. Almond is a light greyish green. I can't really tell from this picture. Haven't seen that colour before.


----------



## cotonblanc

mayotuna said:


> Hi can someone help me identify this celine luggage colour/from which collection? I've tried camel and tan but the colours seem quite different... thanks!




I would say it's Camel in smooth leather under a weird overexposed lighting.


----------



## mayotuna

cotonblanc said:


> I would say it's Camel in smooth leather under a weird overexposed lighting.



Thank you!! there were alot of photo variations on the Camel smooth leather so I couldn't be sure


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> I would say it's Camel in smooth leather under a weird overexposed lighting.


Ahh cotonblanc!!!, I surrender =P


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> It's not Almond. Almond is a light greyish green. I can't really tell from this picture. Haven't seen that colour before.


cotonblanc, I just checked my micro tag and it said "light mastic" not almond actually. Sorry for my confusion.


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> cotonblanc, I just checked my micro tag and it said "light mastic" not almond actually. Sorry for my confusion.




Then it could be that! The colour on the photo honestly looks too light to be Camel. Post a picture of your light mastic please! I forgot all about mastic. I only recall it on python.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Then it could be that! The colour on the photo honestly looks too light to be Camel. Post a picture of your light mastic please! I forgot all about mastic. I only recall it on python.


Ok will do tomorrow with natural light =)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Here it is. Sorry I came home so late. The pic was taken at 8 pm.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

oops


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> oops



Thanks! I think it is Light Mastic. No doubt.


----------



## _flower_gal

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii198/apple-sweet/celine micro/20140803_115634.jpghttp://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii198/apple-sweet/celine micro/20140803_223453.jpg
Any idea which season is this? Dark brown calf leather outside and goat leather (suede) inside


----------



## babycinnamon

Hey does anyone know what size celine trapeze Wendy from Wendys look book has?? 
Here are some pics from one of her blog posts for reference: 


Ok i can't get the pics to show up! Ugh!


----------



## babycinnamon

babycinnamon said:


> Hey does anyone know what size celine trapeze Wendy from Wendys look book has??
> Here are some pics from one of her blog posts for reference:
> 
> 
> Ok i can't get the pics to show up! Ugh!



Ok! Pics are attached now 
Hope someone can be of assistance.


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Do anyone know the season of the Trapez? My SA sent me the pic in june...but celine store say it´s an older one


----------



## Joly

Hi can someone help me identify this celine mini luggage from which year/season? I remember there was a mini in beige that is similar with this one but the handles are in Black.  Handles of this bag are in navy blue. Thanks!!!


----------



## iamstylista

Hi, please can someone help me to identify from which year or season this celine mini tricolor?



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you!


----------



## Milesy Mum

Hello.
I have a question about a diamond shoulder bag/ clutch. It may seem like a silly question also but I really am struggling to find an answer anywhere online. 
I purchased a bag from a lady who works for LVMH group- it came from a staff sale- whilst it is authentic, has cards and is in lovely condition.it appears to have no serial number.
Are diamonds supposed to have serial numbers- the bag is not marked staff and doesn't have any visible imperfections. 
If they are supposed to have serial numbers where are they supposed to be??
I have searched high and low for one and cannot for the life of me find one anywhere :/
Replica sites make reference to diamonds having serial numbers but this is about all that keeps on coming up when I google it.
Please can someone enlighten me. I am at a loss tbh.
Thank you


----------



## iluvmybags

Came across this blog today - http://www.louhayhay.com

I'm in love with her Trapeze, but there's no info about it.  Can anyone tell me the season, color name, and whether or not this is the full size Trapeze or if its the smaller size?  I'm in love with this bag and need to find it! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lena186

iluvmybags said:


> Came across this blog today - http://www.louhayhay.com
> 
> I'm in love with her Trapeze, but there's no info about it.  Can anyone tell me the season, color name, and whether or not this is the full size Trapeze or if its the smaller size?  I'm in love with this bag and need to find it!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2739909
> 
> View attachment 2739910
> 
> View attachment 2739911



The color is stunning!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cotonblanc

Joly said:


> Hi can someone help me identify this celine mini luggage from which year/season? I remember there was a mini in beige that is similar with this one but the handles are in Black.  Handles of this bag are in navy blue. Thanks!!!



Fall 2014.


----------



## sloomst

Can someone help me to identify which season is this bag from? And if you know where i can get it? TIA!!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

sloomst said:


> Can someone help me to identify which season is this bag from? And if you know where i can get it? TIA!!!!




Winter 2014.


----------



## Joly

cotonblanc said:


> Fall 2014.


Thank you so much cotonblanc!


----------



## Milesy Mum

Milesy Mum said:


> Hello.
> I have a question about a diamond shoulder bag/ clutch. It may seem like a silly question also but I really am struggling to find an answer anywhere online.
> I purchased a bag from a lady who works for LVMH group- it came from a staff sale- whilst it is authentic, has cards and is in lovely condition.it appears to have no serial number.
> Are diamonds supposed to have serial numbers- the bag is not marked staff and doesn't have any visible imperfections.
> If they are supposed to have serial numbers where are they supposed to be??
> I have searched high and low for one and cannot for the life of me find one anywhere :/
> Replica sites make reference to diamonds having serial numbers but this is about all that keeps on coming up when I google it.
> Please can someone enlighten me. I am at a loss tbh.
> Thank you


Hi as a follow up to this. Sorry whilst I understand the link provided to authenticate4u.I am based in the U.K so am more than familiar with this site. I fail to see how this applies.
Basically the bag has no unique serial or reference number- this is of little or no help other then to fund their business. So if I get a written statement of fact from them- it doesn't identify a specific bag. Who's to say I'm not unscrupulous- then take said bag and switch it up for a copy.
Obviously I am not this way incline- but you see this from a potential buyers perspective.
I am not doubting bags authenticity. 
Here is the link to my item- please see for yourself. 
A follow up would be appreciated. I am not without comprehension here and thanks for the good luck. But if the bag is not authentic then by all means correct me. Although I know it is.
My question pertains more to what I say to a prospective buyer as to why the bag doesn't have a serial number if it is supposed to have one. That's all.

Thanks for your understanding and further consideration- I hope- in this matter.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...26?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20eadbb816

You will also see I am not asking a lot of money- for what is- to all intents and purposespretty much a new handbag.

Thanks and best wishes


----------



## pursenewbie0105

Please help!!!

I recently made an offer on eBay for a  "Celine Black Phantom Luggage Supple Calfskin Leather Medium Tote Bag"

I thought this was the larger phantom purse. However the dimension the seller is listing is 10"D x 11.5"H x 21" and she is insisting it's the "larger Phantom". 

However, Celine's stated dimensions are: 
Small: 11&#8243;H x 12&#8243;W x 10&#8243;D (excludes wingspan)
Medium: 13&#8243;H x 14&#8243;W x 11&#8243;D  (excludes wingspan)

Is the seller selling the larger Phantom? Or the smaller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=171437374809&view=all&tid=1262380589007


----------



## Shopanonymous1

Joly said:


> Hi can someone help me identify this celine mini luggage from which year/season? I remember there was a mini in beige that is similar with this one but the handles are in Black.  Handles of this bag are in navy blue. Thanks!!!




I was eyeing this bag at Nordstrom.  The SA told me it was from the Fall 2014 collection. Beautiful bag!  I was really torn between that one and a Celine tricolor.


----------



## Joly

Do you remember how much was it?


----------



## Shopanonymous1

Joly said:


> Do you remember how much was it?




It was 3300 USD before tax.


----------



## Cafou

Hello girl's !

I just bought this Céline bag. Do you now the name of this bag, or the year ?

Thank you!


----------



## zummerramah

Hi Everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this Celine bag and the year it came out.

Thanks!


----------



## Giochloe

Hi can someone help me to identify what season for this Celine Bag?

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Shopanonymous1

Giochloe said:


> Hi can someone help me to identify what season for this Celine Bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.




That is from fall 2014.


----------



## Giochloe

Shopanonymous1 said:


> That is from fall 2014.


Thank you Shopanonymous1...


----------



## Shopanonymous1

Giochloe said:


> Thank you Shopanonymous1...




Did you get it?! It's a beautiful bag.  I recently got a tricolor too.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Hello, everyone! 
can you please help to identify this beautiful trapeze? 
THank you in advance!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

I got a Red mini today from the current season & the tag says the color is 25CO. What is that?


----------



## michelleishigh

Hi ladies! I need help identifying this celine bag. I think its from 2012 or 11. Not too sure! Thanks in advance! 

https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965826_9ef33147.jpg
https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965827_d0917040.jpg

https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965827_8fd63be3.jpg
https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965827_4d31e521.jpg


----------



## cotonblanc

michelleishigh said:


> Hi ladies! I need help identifying this celine bag. I think its from 2012 or 11. Not too sure! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965826_9ef33147.jpg
> 
> https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965827_d0917040.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965827_8fd63be3.jpg
> 
> https://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.c.../17/celine_boston_bag_1410965827_4d31e521.jpg




It's the Asymmetric from Fall 2011.


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> I got a Red mini today from the current season & the tag says the color is 25CO. What is that?



Coquelicot.


----------



## jellybebe

Is this bag from the new season? Would love any info.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jellybebe said:


> Is this bag from the new season? Would love any info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771812


It is a small pouch that comes with All Soft bag.


----------



## jellybebe

LOUKPEACH said:


> It is a small pouch that comes with All Soft bag.




Thanks!


----------



## parislouboutin

can anyone ID the year/collection of this Celine bag? Do pony hair Trapeze's come with leather flaps and pony sides (everything I've seen online is pony flap)

tia


----------



## ceedoan

hi all,
anyone have an idea what color this tie tote is, also what season? it looks like a light gray to me but also a little on the taupe side. thanks!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ceedoan said:


> hi all,
> anyone have an idea what color this tie tote is, also what season? it looks like a light gray to me but also a little on the taupe side. thanks!


I've never seen this color IRL before. Such a beautiful gray really.


----------



## Ndahlhoff

ist light taupe


----------



## Ndahlhoff

it s mine


----------



## Ndahlhoff

without sunshine


----------



## Ndahlhoff

summer 2014


----------



## honeybunch

Ndahlhoff said:


> without sunshine



Stunning!  This looks like the Phantom I bought.  Do you have any issues with colour transfer with dark jeans?


----------



## honeybunch

Please can anyone ID the material and the price?


----------



## elisian

Hi!! I would love help with this vintage Celine crossbody on Etsy... (wish I knew how to post pictures, maybe I'm too new of a member?)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/205226343/vintage-celine-paris-crossbody-handbag?ref=hp_mod_rf

I kind of love it. What's it from?


----------



## Yoshi1296

honeybunch said:


> Please can anyone ID the material and the price?



Phantom in Astrakhan stamped pony hair. I think it is around $4550 US? It has a leather lining. Saw it in person, VERY cool!


----------



## BuyerBB

Hello!

Please identify this Celine. Any info on it would be great!


----------



## vidhi91

Dear All,
Can you identity the model/year of this celine vintage? 
Ive been looking and looking for a similar rounded logo hardware but no luck. Thanks in advance!

Item: Authentic CELINE Logos 2way Hand Bag Black Gold Leather Italy Vintage R09068
Item Number: 261614530497
Seller : brand_jfa ( 13430 )
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CE.../261614530497?

MORE PICTURES : http://fiftyshadesoflibra.tumblr.com


----------



## msamytang

Hello 

Can someone please identify what leather(material) and color this Celine Mini Luggage tote bag is?

Thanks!

bonus if you know the price


----------



## HJPurse

Hi can you please help me on this bag, i don't know what style and model it is. If anyone knows how much it costs too, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## falcon2000fa

Can someone help me to identify this purse and also when it might have been produced?

(Hopefully the attachment works.)

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## queenjane

hello celine experts!

I'm new to Celine and was wondering if which season is this mini luggage and year. I'm trying to find for this one.  Does anybody has this bag?Thanks!


----------



## BlackSnow

Dear ladies 
Can someone help identify this Celine, please?
Thank you 

http://d19elpabv0ne56.cloudfront.ne...2/1/1/6/2/2/8/sac-a-main-en-cuir-celine-0.jpg


----------



## Rachyl

babycinnamon said:


> Ok! Pics are attached now
> Hope someone can be of assistance.


I think i got the same bag as her. 
It is the small size trapeze.


----------



## Pokorabli

Hello all! 
I need your council!
I am going to buy Céline trapeze. Not new but original. How it is possible to distinguish the original?  I and a bag in Moscow and it not the Internet purchase
Here is same model
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9b217b05
Thank you!!! Very very much!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Hi Ladies, I got this picture from here I just wanted to know what kind of material this was? I love this type, is seems more durable and more scratch resistant than the regular calfskin phantom. Also does this kind of material come in black? I know this type is from the 2014 collection if I am not mistaken!  If anyone could help that would be great!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ms.parker123 said:


> Hi Ladies, I got this picture from here I just wanted to know what kind of material this was? I love this type, is seems more durable and more scratch resistant than the regular calfskin phantom. Also does this kind of material come in black? I know this type is from the 2014 collection if I am not mistaken!  If anyone could help that would be great!


They come in Light Blue, Fuchsia, Taupe and White.


----------



## forgetmenot301

I purchased this bag from fashionphile. Can anyone tell me the season? Was it the only one with a canvas strap? Also, I know it's calfskin and caramel color but I didn't know if it's a specific type of calfskin? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FLWriterGirl

Can anyone identify the year and season of this purse? It's a mini luggage, correct? Paid $1400, good price? This photo is not of my bag but looks the same.


----------



## emilyellis87

Hey guys! 

I can't seem to find this is purse anywhere on the web or Celine related sites. 

Please help me! 

I'm trying to find out how much it's worth - authentic & brand new.... 

Thank you!


----------



## annanovak

Hi,
Can you help me id this bag? How old is it? 
Thankful for any help.


----------



## erli

Hi Céline lovers!  Would anyone know what color this Céline Nano is?  I bought it at Mitsukoshi Ginza Japan, and was so in a hurry to get this bag before our flight that day, I didn't notice the SA cutoff the part of the tag where it shows the price and color name.  If anyone of you would know, I would greatly appreciate it.  I think it's a Navy Blue, but I'm not sure.


----------



## erli

I'm not sure if these would help.  The SA wrote it down referencing the tag he removed.


----------



## erli

cotonblanc 

could you help me identify the color of this bag.  I'm confused if it's INK, INK BLUE, OR NAVY BLUE color 

I attached more photos


----------



## erli

cotonblanc;27676523


----------



## erli

[quote name="cotonblanc" post=27554176]


----------



## bunnyr

erli said:


> Hi Céline lovers!  Would anyone know what color this Céline Nano is?  I bought it at Mitsukoshi Ginza Japan, and was so in a hurry to get this bag before our flight that day, I didn't notice the SA cutoff the part of the tag where it shows the price and color name.  If anyone of you would know, I would greatly appreciate it.  I think it's a Navy Blue, but I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 2848162
> View attachment 2848163
> View attachment 2848164




Is it ink?


----------



## TheSunIsShining

dlf6588 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am trying to find the Celine bag pictured below.  I know it is from a past season, but I don't know which.  Does anybody know what year/season or the name of the bag?  As I said, it is made by Celine.  Thanks!


 
Really nice bag. No idea what it is though


----------



## erli

bunnyr said:


> Is it ink?




I think it is, but I'm not so sure.  They say it's INK BLUE, NAVY BLUE, and INK.  That's why I need help &#128522;


----------



## blackbear2126

Hell ladies, 
I know Yoogies have good reputation but still want to check this box bag. Here in the link http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-slate-blue-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-bag-45698.html
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chantel112012

Hi
Can anyone please help me authenticate this celine mini luggage. I just purchased this without knowing about this site. I keep looking through photos and am not sure if it is a fake or not. Please help here is the link to the handbag: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181643613021
Thank you for any help.


----------



## Fifi00

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me, thanks a lot. Is this bag from 2012?


----------



## Elliespurse

blackbear2126 said:


> Hell ladies,
> I know Yoogies have good reputation but still want to check this box bag. Here in the link http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-slate-blue-calf-leather-medium-classic-box-bag-45698.html
> Thanks in advance!





Chantel112012 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please help me authenticate this celine mini luggage. I just purchased this without knowing about this site. I keep looking through photos and am not sure if it is a fake or not. Please help here is the link to the handbag: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181643613021
> Thank you for any help.





Fifi00 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag for me, thanks a lot. Is this bag from 2012?



Hi, could you re-post in the Celine Shopping forum here: AUTHENTICATE This Céline *Please read rules and use format in Post #1*

(add more info see first post)



You could also see this thread for pics before posting http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html

Good luck.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I think this Celine horse carriage bag was my mom's. I had it in a box with shoes I wanted to sell on eBay, until recently I found out it was a really hot bag! Any info like year, style name (I don't think it's a box bag), original price, how rare this bag is and current value, if possible would be appreciated.

info:
-straps ARE removable,so it can be worn as a shoulder bag and a clutch
-serial no: F-97/1 (written in gold on the back of Celine Paris Made in Italy black leather "oval" black" leather tag sewn over zipper pocket inside
-size 9 1/2" x 6 3/4" x 1 3/4" drop 11 1/2"

Thanks in advance and please let me know if I should have posted this somewhere else


----------



## daffc

Hi can anybody please help me in finding this bag (In the suede)?
https://www.google.com.au/search?tb...aki-green-suede-leather-pid-1073.html;603;474

I would like to found out
   what the name of the bag is ?
   what year the bag was?
   how much it is? 

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

daffc said:


> Hi can anybody please help me in finding this bag (In the suede)?
> 
> 
> I would like to found out
> what the name of the bag is ?
> what year the bag was?
> how much it is?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, we have this in the ref thread here: Céline SHOULDER BAG reference thread

It was fall 2012 but I'm unsure about the name.


----------



## martinthurn

Can anyone identify this shoulder bag by name/year/style/whatever?  I have been searching internet but nothing is the same.  Purchased in Europe in mid-1970's.  TIA
sandcrawler.com/SWB/Sell/IMG_0752.JPG
sandcrawler.com/SWB/Sell/IMG_0753.JPG
sandcrawler.com/SWB/Sell/IMG_0757.JPG

P.S. sorry but I don't know how to embed images into post
P.P.S. I don't know why the photos are upside-down (Thanks Apple)


----------



## elizabethq

Hi! Would u know if this style exists? If yes , can u post style code? 

http://olx.ph/68318910


----------



## elizabethq

Oops heres the link

http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...ith+Pink+trim?referralKeywords=celine+trapeze


----------



## elizabethq

This one too

http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...e+Trapeze+Bag?referralKeywords=celine+trapeze


----------



## elizabethq

And lastly

http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...eline+trapeze?referralKeywords=celine+trapeze


----------



## KensingtonUK

Can anyone tell me what bag this is.  Is it the phantom?  Also what type of leather? Looks softer than some of the pics I can find online.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

KensingtonUK said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this is.  Is it the phantom?  Also what type of leather? Looks softer than some of the pics I can find online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900931
> View attachment 2900932
> View attachment 2900933


It's the Phantom. Black smooth leather.


----------



## tsuzikew

hi ladies, can you identify this Celine Cabas? What season did they do a horizontal with a shoulder strap?


----------



## silverjill0

Are you pos. it is Celine?


----------



## silverjill0

martinthurn said:


> Can anyone identify this shoulder bag by name/year/style/whatever?  I have been searching internet but nothing is the same.  Purchased in Europe in mid-1970's.  TIA
> sandcrawler.com/SWB/Sell/IMG_0752.JPG
> sandcrawler.com/SWB/Sell/IMG_0753.JPG
> sandcrawler.com/SWB/Sell/IMG_0757.JPG
> 
> P.S. sorry but I don't know how to embed images into post
> P.P.S. I don't know why the photos are upside-down (Thanks Apple)


Just try rotating pics before you post


----------



## silverjill0

Can any one identify the model and year of manufacture of this bag - Celine trapeze, Navy body, baby pink flap, burnt orange wings, taupe handles. Number on tag F-PA-0141


----------



## LOUKPEACH

silverjill0 said:


> Can any one identify the model and year of manufacture of this bag - Celine trapeze, Navy body, baby pink flap, burnt orange wings, taupe handles. Number on tag F-PA-0141


This might be wrong, but this bag might made in China not Italy... sorry


----------



## nellia1

Hello 
Please help me identify this celine bag year and style


----------



## Elliespurse

nellia1 said:


> Hello
> Please help me identify this celine bag year and style



Hi, it's Side Lock probably from spring 2013 see the ref.thread Céline SIDE LOCK reference thread


----------



## nellia1

Thanks so much
Is this real python? Or python print?


----------



## Elliespurse

nellia1 said:


> Thanks so much
> Is this real python? Or python print?



Hi, I think it's real python. The natural python is very sought after, especially the skates see this thread: CÉLINE Skate Slip-ons/Moccasins CLUB!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Hello, what is the name of this bag and is it still available in stores


----------



## kvtindc

CaribeanQueen said:


> Hello, what is the name of this bag and is it still available in stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946170



Not sure of the name, but I just saw this bag in my local Nordstrom. It's really good looking! I'll PM you with my SA's contact info.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Thanks.  I saw it there too.  I wanted to get more information about the bag/style etc. not that familiar with Celine


----------



## kvtindc

CaribeanQueen said:


> Thanks.  I saw it there too.  I wanted to get more information about the bag/style etc. not that familiar with Celine



Oh, sorry, misunderstood. I believe it's from the Fall 2014 collection. Here's the bag on their site: https://www.celine.com/en/collections/fall/bags/top-handle-handbag-natural-calfskin-0/175513VMI.07OC


----------



## CaribeanQueen

kvtindc said:


> Oh, sorry, misunderstood. I believe it's from the Fall 2014 collection. Here's the bag on their site: https://www.celine.com/en/collections/fall/bags/top-handle-handbag-natural-calfskin-0/175513VMI.07OC




No worries&#128516;Thanks for the link and your SA info.  I actually don't have any at Nordstrom.  I will keep him in mind once I decide&#128540;


----------



## missmollyone

Hi, would someone be so kind as to identify this bag for me...thank you in advance


----------



## melmel33

Can someone please help me identify the color on this box?  Thanks!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missmollyone said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to identify this bag for me...thank you in advance


It is Celine Solo Clutch Pouch. But the one in this pic is made in China...


----------



## missmollyone

LOUKPEACH said:


> It is Celine Solo Clutch Pouch. But the one in this pic is made in China...


Thank you, I've never seen the solo pouch with a strap or this colour combo.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missmollyone said:


> Thank you, I've never seen the solo pouch with a strap or this colour combo.


My pleasure


----------



## Michry

Hi!

Any1 knows if celine luggage comes in the colour caled scarlet?
Orangy red or red? 

Tks!


----------



## lucymonet

Hi everyone! Can somebody please authenticate this Celine bag because I don't know it's authentic or not & ready to purchase now. Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

lucymonet said:


> Hi everyone! Can somebody please authenticate this Celine bag because I don't know it's authentic or not & ready to purchase now. Thanks so much!



Hi, could you re-post in the Celine Shopping sub here: AUTHENTICATE This Céline *Please read rules and use format in Post #1*

add this info when posting,
*Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


Good luck.


----------



## kellysjy

Is this a Celine bag? Can someone identify it for me? Thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kellysjy said:


> Is this a Celine bag? Can someone identify it for me? Thank you


Yes it is Celine Bi-cabas drawstring bag from last year.


----------



## kellysjy

LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes it is Celine Bi-cabas drawstring bag from last year.


Thank you! but why cant i find more about this bag?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kellysjy said:


> Thank you! but why cant i find more about this bag?


It came out for only 2 seasons and then discontinued ... not a hit


----------



## Sophia

kellysjy said:


> Is this a Celine bag? Can someone identify it for me? Thank you


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CELINE...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aeb416d5e

I found one on eBay for you!


----------



## cotonblanc

kellysjy said:


> Is this a Celine bag? Can someone identify it for me? Thank you





LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes it is Celine Bi-cabas drawstring bag from last year.



It's called the Seau and was redesigned into various iterations after its debut.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> It's called the Seau and was redesigned into various iterations after its debut.


Oh thank you Coton :blossom:


----------



## jyotivrma

randr21 said:


> celine boston tote pre-fall 2010
> 
> t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4D6Vk4oPbNFR83roMXmqrc9REuFnSZXDb9E-cVGqGwZ9AKGk&t=1&usg=__XNrSG3Dcyc7HCSr_mpzi_DLL-J4=t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:gVgBQgvAXKXWfM:http://i33.tinypic.com/2r2rktj.jpg&t=1


nice bag i like it


----------



## ms101

Hello everyone! Does this Celine bag exist? A private seller offered it to me for £700 but I've never seen this before! need replies asap


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ms101 said:


> Hello everyone! Does this Celine bag exist? A private seller offered it to me for £700 but I've never seen this before! need replies asap


Yes it is from 2014


----------



## ohricochet

Is this a Celine bag?! I've never seen one with that metal plate and I like it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ohricochet said:


> View attachment 3031455
> 
> 
> Is this a Celine bag?! I've never seen one with that metal plate and I like it.




Nope it's not Celine
It's Valentino by Mario Valentino. I've seen then at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## ohricochet

yakusoku.af said:


> Nope it's not Celine
> It's Valentino by Mario Valentino. I've seen then at Nordstrom Rack.
> View attachment 3031826




Thank you! It's such an obvious copy of the Celine bag, I don't think I can buy it now.


----------



## yakusoku.af

ohricochet said:


> Thank you! It's such an obvious copy of the Celine bag, I don't think I can buy it now.




It is! When I saw it at Nordstrom Rack I thought it was Celine and got all excited. But then I saw the front I realized it wasn't. I think it's a little pricey for a copy too.


----------



## ohricochet

yakusoku.af said:


> It is! When I saw it at Nordstrom Rack I thought it was Celine and got all excited. But then I saw the front I realized it wasn't. I think it's a little pricey for a copy too.




Yeah, you can totally get an "original design" designer bag for that price. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yakusoku.af said:


> Nope it's not Celine
> It's Valentino by Mario Valentino. I've seen then at Nordstrom Rack.
> View attachment 3031826


Not cool


----------



## mokummeisje

LOUKPEACH said:


> Not cool




They are ugly up close too. Saw the at Saks Off 5th


----------



## ana bug

Hi all... I got this shoulder luggage from The RealReal last week and I'm trying to determine the color and leather type (year would be nice too if anyone knows.) I think it's either drummed or pebbled leather (it's very, very soft and slouchy with texture) and the color is either coliquocot (sp) or vermillion. It may be faded a little. In person the color is a very warm, brick red leaning orange. Anyone know?


----------



## IconicDetails

Hi, 

Does anyone know if this bag seems to be the real deal? 
I am not so familiar with the vintage box bag. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## harveysmum

Hi,just joined here. Apologies if I've posted stuff in the wrong threads. Can you lovely ladies help me to authenticate this Celine box in vintage brown in calf leather? Pictures will follow asap


----------



## harveysmum

E


----------



## Pmhlee

Hi everyone, I bought this Celine All Soft shoulder bag at a recent private staff and family sale in a hurry. Can you please help me identify and describe the bag in more details, and which season it is from? I want to post an ad to sell it because I just bought another bag which I like more. Thank you very much for your help in advance.


----------



## lincer

Hello, I hope someone can help me identify Celine bag I saw in local 2nd hand shop but I don't have any pictures.

It's made of brown croc, has a flap with logo clasp (two C's), silver hardware, black leather lining, one top handle and removable shoulder strap. It looked vintage but quite new. The shape is similar to LV Eden.

I tried to google all this things but didn't find it. I would like to know if this model actually exists. TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, you could look through the reference threads and see if there's a similar one there:

Céline OTHER VINTAGE BAGS reference thread

Céline VINTAGE BOX BAG reference thread


Good luck.


----------



## lincer

Thanks.

I'll try to get some pictures from the vendor. I know it's usually hard to find something just from description.


----------



## youngforever

Hi I bought a celine trapeze 
Please see what think of it


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pmhlee said:


> Hi everyone, I bought this Celine All Soft shoulder bag at a recent private staff and family sale in a hurry. Can you please help me identify and describe the bag in more details, and which season it is from? I want to post an ad to sell it because I just bought another bag which I like more. Thank you very much for your help in advance.


I cannot give you the answer but this All Soft is BEAUTIFUL and unique. I like it! Congrats


----------



## miah100

Anyone know what year/season this bag is from? It looks like the earlier years of Phoebes tenure, maybe Fall 2010? TIA! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252018356405&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## lincer

Hello, I hope someone can help me identify Celine bag.

It's made of brown croc, has a flap with logo clasp (two C's), silver hardware, black leather lining, one top handle and removable shoulder strap. It looked vintage but quite new. The shape is similar to LV Eden.

I tried to google all this things but didn't find it. I would like to know if this model actually exists. TIA


----------



## lincer

I've found it. It's Lirine collection. Does anybody know the original price?


----------



## Jadpe

lincer said:


> Hello, I hope someone can help me identify Celine bag.
> 
> It's made of brown croc, has a flap with logo clasp (two C's), silver hardware, black leather lining, one top handle and removable shoulder strap. It looked vintage but quite new. The shape is similar to LV Eden.
> 
> I tried to google all this things but didn't find it. I would like to know if this model actually exists. TIA


I have no idea what model it is, but it's not made of croc. It's made of ostrich leg  Maybe it'll help you identify the bag.


----------



## Jadpe

Pmhlee said:


> Hi everyone, I bought this Celine All Soft shoulder bag at a recent private staff and family sale in a hurry. Can you please help me identify and describe the bag in more details, and which season it is from? I want to post an ad to sell it because I just bought another bag which I like more. Thank you very much for your help in advance.


Beautiful bag! I think it's from fall 2013. Back then I wanted the solo foulard clutch. It has the same print as your All Soft bag.


----------



## Jadpe

ana bug said:


> Hi all... I got this shoulder luggage from The RealReal last week and I'm trying to determine the color and leather type (year would be nice too if anyone knows.) I think it's either drummed or pebbled leather (it's very, very soft and slouchy with texture) and the color is either coliquocot (sp) or vermillion. It may be faded a little. In person the color is a very warm, brick red leaning orange. Anyone know?


If I'm not mistaking the earlier luggages are pebbled leather. It was a really soft leather. And I think the color is just called orange. Vermillion or Cocquelicot are much redder. But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Jadpe

ana bug said:


> Hi all... I got this shoulder luggage from The RealReal last week and I'm trying to determine the color and leather type (year would be nice too if anyone knows.) I think it's either drummed or pebbled leather (it's very, very soft and slouchy with texture) and the color is either coliquocot (sp) or vermillion. It may be faded a little. In person the color is a very warm, brick red leaning orange. Anyone know?




And maybe this helps (I take pics of all the Céline bags I come across over the years). This is a pic from  March 2012 from a shoulder luggage in Orange. I think it's the same one as yours.


----------



## amandaasee

Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and a first time owner of a celine bag. I recently bought this bag from my local department store, but I can't seem to find any pictures of this bag online on the website or anywhere ... Can you guys help me identify what season it is from?  thanks in advance!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

amandaasee said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and a first time owner of a celine bag. I recently bought this bag from my local department store, but I can't seem to find any pictures of this bag online on the website or anywhere ... Can you guys help me identify what season it is from?  thanks in advance!


I've never seen this combo either but to be honest, it's so GORGEOUS. You have a great taste


----------



## bagwathi

amandaasee said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and a first time owner of a celine bag. I recently bought this bag from my local department store, but I can't seem to find any pictures of this bag online on the website or anywhere ... Can you guys help me identify what season it is from?  thanks in advance!




Hey mine is the same combo!!! Were you able to find out from which season is this ?


----------



## chicceline

miah100 said:


> Anyone know what year/season this bag is from? It looks like the earlier years of Phoebes tenure, maybe Fall 2010? TIA!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252018356405&globalID=EBAY-US


Hi!


As far as my knowledge stretches - I have bought a different version from this model - it is from the first Philo collection Spring 2010. Did you get it?


----------



## beibi

Hi ladies.
I'm familiar with the box bag and the horse carriage box bag. But I've only seen the classics and south after ones. Can you identify this bag for me? I bought it but I don't know anything about it. I don't even know if it's also a south one or a rare version or the version that's being ignored. Sorry for the confusion. I just really wanna because it's so classy and beautiful and like knew. 
The version, it's worth, year it was made..


----------



## vivaaviva

Could someone help me to authencity this celine bag? Looks good to me... Which year and season is this bag from ? Thanks

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271882601331&globalID=EBAY-AU

Auth celine Phantom Tote In Rare Blue Grey Col Excellent Condition


----------



## bagwathi

amandaasee said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and a first time owner of a celine bag. I recently bought this bag from my local department store, but I can't seem to find any pictures of this bag online on the website or anywhere ... Can you guys help me identify what season it is from?  thanks in advance!



So found out just now from another member from purseforum Cappucine who was so very kind to go and find out the details on this bag - well its from the new Fall 2015 collection!! Go enjoy!!!


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi everyone, can you please help me identify this Celine bag? From what year and season. She is my first Celine bag! Got it as a present! If someone could identify name and year/season would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## sageabf

Can someone please identify this Celine bag? I have tried like crazy!  Thank you!


----------



## gna11

Hi there! Long time lurker and its my first time to post something. Wooohoo! Can you please help me identify this flat tote? I recently got this bag pre loved (in another color way) and Ive spent hours online finding information about this bag. The material is the same as my Bowler form spring-summer 2010 (the one with two stripes on the center). This one though has a very long zipper that ends with a turn lock. I tried to find pics of the bags released that season and the following season but this bag is not there. Please help. What is the name of the bag and am I right to think that this is from S/S 2010 as well? Thanks!


----------



## JessieRose

This is an old post, but I figured I would answer it. This is a Seau. 





sageabf said:


> Can someone please identify this Celine bag? I have tried like crazy!  Thank you!


----------



## gillyweed

I'm hoping someone can help identify the name of the color/what leather my nano is made of? It's smooth leather with silver hardware and leather lining. I picked it up from NM Last Call and it didn't have the care cards. The NM tag says the original price is $2950 but not sure if these are always correct? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Duessa

gillyweed said:


> I'm hoping someone can help identify the name of the color/what leather my nano is made of? It's smooth leather with silver hardware and leather lining. I picked it up from NM Last Call and it didn't have the care cards. The NM tag says the original price is $2950 but not sure if these are always correct? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170185
> View attachment 3170186
> View attachment 3170187




looks like smooth leather in red and most likely originally retailed at $2,700! as far as I know, that is the standard USD price for a solid-colored leather nano.


----------



## Sophia

gillyweed said:


> I'm hoping someone can help identify the name of the color/what leather my nano is made of? It's smooth leather with silver hardware and leather lining. I picked it up from NM Last Call and it didn't have the care cards. The NM tag says the original price is $2950 but not sure if these are always correct? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170185
> View attachment 3170186
> View attachment 3170187


the leather looks to be palmelato to me. this could also explain the $2950 price tag.


----------



## gillyweed

Duessa said:


> looks like smooth leather in red and most likely originally retailed at $2,700! as far as I know, that is the standard USD price for a solid-colored leather nano.







Sophia said:


> the leather looks to be palmelato to me. this could also explain the $2950 price tag.




Thanks for the replies! 

Yes, all I could find online was $2700 for solid colors, except for the new(?) goatskin is $3100.

I googled palmelato nano and found a YouTube video with my identical bag, thanks again for the help . Couldn't find much info on the nano in palmelato leather, otherwise!


----------



## Katiespc124

Hello All,
I'm a newbie to Celine Handbag. Would you please authentic Celine Trapeze bag for me? I love the color combination, however, I'm afraid of it's a fake one.
Item name: Gorgeous Celine Trapeze Handbag
ebay seller: lillbenfor_6
Item number:26211891221
Ebay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262118191221

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hurleytwin

What is the name and price of this bag?


----------



## linxip

Sorry to hijack this post. groupon is selling those celine bag for low price. I order them it. just got the bag today they are little it looks real but not 100% sure. Can experts here take a look at the bag see if is real. On groupon i ask few questions they never reply or posted on the page that's what got me thinking it might be a fake bag also they ship there was no insurance on it. IS A $2000+ BAG 
heres the link for groupon 
https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cel...as-phantom-bag
below are the picture
http://postimg.org/image/5xy8bp53r/
http://postimg.org/image/6rz6gxhcj/
http://postimg.org/image/9d4r4g6qb/
http://postimg.org/image/4hrb7arkn/


----------



## dee0111

Hi ladies!
can anyone help me to identify this Trapeze on Japan Yahoo Auction?
http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u88237040


Here's some extra pictures
https://box.yahoo.co.jp/guest/viewe...1&uniqid=f3f33d23-3115-484d-9cc5-818e9f9cb038


Also, because the pics are so hard to see, what would you think of the condition of this bag?
It seems pretty worn to me but i just cant resist this burgendy color!


Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## louissssse

http://s11.postimg.org/t7kjtjc7n/IMG_7323.jpg


Cabas Zip tote, but I have searched and searched, and haven't found a single image of the same one. Want to know which collection and what fur. I have original receipt, and I am about to list on ebay, I know people will be asking me for further information&#8230;if anyone could help? Its not the shearling version, its too fluffy&#8230;.

I have also contacted Celine direct, but expect that will take days&#8230;

Lou x


(urgh don't know how to upload an image!)


----------



## louissssse

This might work...


----------



## JY1217

Hello 
Can anyone help to identify this bag?  
http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item/index.php?product_id=158618&CELINE+%E5%95%A1%E8%89%B2%2F+%E8%97%8D%E8%89%B2%E7%BE%8A%E7%9A%AE%E7%9A%AE%E9%9D%A9%E8%82%A9%E8%83%8C%E8%A2%8B+&category_id=150&item=&brand=61&rank=&key_sh=&min_price=&max_price=


----------



## JuliaZoe

Please help me identify this bag. Thank you!!


----------



## MissJulia

Hi can you please let me know if this céline bag is authentic? thanks!

http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3923_zpsbo08q0kd.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3920_zpsfghngl2s.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3918_zpss8xumi1s.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3917_zps6zbu4z5t.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3913_zpswcvr2bll.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3912_zpsiflqmix2.jpg
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q646/Juulroad/IMG_3911_zpsgtxfyyef.jpg


----------



## MissJulia

Hello :O is anybody here?


----------



## irissix

^ authentication requests should be posted in the Authenticate This thread, though you may not get an answer if there's no live auction link associated with your bag.


----------



## MissJulia

oh I thought I did so, thanks will have a look


----------



## evish

hi! from which seasons comes this bag?


----------



## gna11

Hi! Can you please help me identify this  flat tote? I recently got this bag pre loved (in another color way) and  Ive spent hours online finding information about this bag. The material  is the same as my Bowler form spring-summer 2010 (the  one with two stripes on the center). This one though has a very long  zipper that ends with a turn lock. I tried to find pics of the bags  released that season and the following season but this bag is not there.  Please help. What is the name of the bag and am I right to think that  this is from S/S 2010 as well? Thanks!


----------



## skyus

Hello, could you please help me with this bag?

Item: Brand New Authentic Celine Luggage Nano Tri Colour
Listing Number: 262156225876
Seller: aus_levy
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262156225876?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!

***Sorry post it in wrong threat I think, I can't delete it anyway.***


----------



## NatalieChore

Not my photo--- this pic is off an ad on eBay. I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the color name is? And if this color is in stores now? Thank you


----------



## smaldonado

Hi everyone!! I got the attached Celine bag at an estate sale today. It didn't come with the long strap that the trapeze bag usually comes with. Does anyone know where I can get a look alike online? Also, anyone have an idea what season and year it's from?

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## moongod

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/498984833693194981/

Anyone seen this balck/white/grey Trapeze before? Which year is that? Is it possible that this is from the coming ss2016 season?


----------



## milan83

Hi could you help me identify leather and color of this mini luggage? is it possible to know the exact year and color from the code?thank you very much


----------



## milan83

milan83 said:


> Hi could you help me identify leather and color of this mini luggage? is it possible to know the exact year and color from the code?thank you very much



Here's the code, I hope is enough I haven't got the card..


----------



## hantr911

Please help me identify this bag

Item: Celine small trapeze bag 
Item number: 172066785847
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Small-Trapeze-Bag-/172066785847?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=BLfGZ7xzi4zSRI37hgM%252BMG2HuMQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
 This is my first post please let me know what other information you need. Thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hantr911 said:


> Please help me identify this bag
> 
> Item: Celine small trapeze bag
> Item number: 172066785847
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Small-Trapeze-Bag-/172066785847?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=BLfGZ7xzi4zSRI37hgM%252BMG2HuMQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> This is my first post please let me know what other information you need. Thank you


Please post your request here

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...ine-please-read-rules-and-use-884802-478.html

I am sure unoma can help you


----------



## hantr911

Please help me authenticate this bag 

Item: Chloe small drew 16"
Item number: 151955147514
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151955147514?...&srcrot=e11060.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1

Thank you.


----------



## desek

Hello, do any of you know what bag this is?
It is supposed to be around 35cm tall and the width around 25cm

puu.sh/mMK4e/7de43fbde0.jpg

More pics:
puu.sh/mMK4D/8797b53028.jpg
puu.sh/mMJW0/0490476f8c.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

hantr911 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Chloe small drew 16"
> Item number: 151955147514
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151955147514?...&srcrot=e11060.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, could you re-post in the Chloe forum here: Authenticate This Chloe >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1

(add more info see first post)


Good luck.


----------



## Elliespurse

desek said:


> Hello, do any of you know what bag this is?
> It is supposed to be around 35cm tall and the width around 25cm
> 
> puu.sh/mMK4e/7de43fbde0.jpg
> 
> More pics:
> puu.sh/mMK4D/8797b53028.jpg
> puu.sh/mMJW0/0490476f8c.jpg



Hi, I haven't seen this style before and it doesn't look like any of the Celine clutches.


----------



## elainetse12

Hi everyone! Does anyone know what collection/year this nano luggage is from? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## hantr911

please help me identify this bag 

Celine tricolor trapeze bag 

 http://m.ebay.com/itm/Celine-Tricolor-Smooth-Leather-and-Suede-Small-Trapeze-Bag-With-Shoulder-Strap-/291683004426?nav=SEARCH

seller :robshop2k 

Thank you


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, is this trapeze in souris? Also, it looks to be all leather but when I called CS they said it only comes in leather with suede wings but I want it all leather.


----------



## liquidfir

anyone knows what is the material of this


----------



## Kate712

Hi girls could you identify for me this celine phantom? Its from 2014 and its graind leather color taupe. i dont know how to put Here photo. But maybe someone know that in 2014 inside of bag was also from leather not suede if ots grained leather and CELINE logo is silver 
<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/6982c18eb90a53d1" target="_blank"><img src="http://images77.fotosik.pl/433/6982c18eb90a53d1med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## jamyingying

Hi, 
Does anyone know the colour of this celine box which Anne Hathaway carried in the movie The Intern? Is it Tawny, Camel or something else?
Thanks


----------



## leemaypous

jamyingying said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know the colour of this celine box which Anne Hathaway carried in the movie The Intern? Is it Tawny, Camel or something else?
> Thanks


 
Hi there, it is brick color in liege leather, fall 2014


----------



## Molly0

Can anyone help me determine what year this bag might be from?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Can anyone help me determine what year this bag might be from?



Maybe the lining would help identify the year? (Sorry, I can only post one pic at a time)


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Maybe the lining would help identify the year? (Sorry, I can only post one pic at a time)



Or maybe this pic of the hardware would help?  Thanks!


----------



## msvdpeyl

Hi there,
Can anyone tell me if this is the real deal. Black Mini Luggage

http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=celine

Thanks!


----------



## MagicalAlice

Can someone help me to identify if this is authentic. 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/celine-satchel-creambeige-15600094/?tref=closet

Thank u so much


----------



## ellensnif

liquidfir said:


> anyone knows what is the material of this



I'm pretty sure that's crocodile.


----------



## ellensnif

ellensnif said:


> I'm pretty sure that's crocodile.


Or phyton.


----------



## candiholics

Hi, Anyone know what is this style called?


----------



## Molly0

Please can someone help with identifying the year from this code?  Any help would be so appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Angel Jo

Hi fellow Celine lovers,

I'm totally new to the forum.  Would be delighted if anybody could tell me anything about this Celine bag I'm uploading pictures of.  I've already done the image googling and I haven't come across an exact match.  The stitching etc looks good.  Anybody ever seen the likes of it?  It's got a vintage look about it in my opinion.


----------



## Angel Jo

Angel Jo said:


> Hi fellow Celine lovers,
> 
> I'm totally new to the forum.  Would be delighted if anybody could tell me anything about this Celine bag I'm uploading pictures of.  I've already done the image googling and I haven't come across an exact match.  The stitching etc looks good.  Anybody ever seen the likes of it?  It's got a vintage look about it in my opinion.


----------



## patriciagc

Hi all,

I recently found someone selling this Celine tote for a pretty good price. I'm really attracted to the minimalist design, but I couldn't identify what the exact model is. I've tried searching google since I believe this is the Cabas Zip tote, but I've only found it in the black version. Makes me think that this might be a counterfeit.. Hope someone can enlighten me! Thanks!!


----------



## Pinkachan

Doe anyone know if Celine ever made this Pillow Trio bag?  It's listed on a luxury consignment site as NWT, but I've never seen a black Trio with measurements smaller than a small Trio, leather interior and SILVER hardware.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chicceline

Hi all,

Does anyone know from what year this colour combo is? Thanks a zillion!!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Can someone help me identify the color and year of this Phantom:
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-supple-calfskin-medium-phantom-luggage-beige-136002

And this Mini Luggage:
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-drummed-calfskin-mini-luggage-dune-138253

I'm new to Celine and I'm looking for a beige/nude colored bag but have no idea how many different beige colors there are of these two Celine styles.. Any help is much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi everyone,

Do any of you know what the color of this phantom is called? It´s a dark brow.


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me what are the dimensions of the Celine Cabas Phantom bag in Small, Medium and Large?


----------



## Izzum

Hi! Please help! Did you ever seen such color of celine, if it is auth, what is the year of this bag, thanks!


----------



## floridagal23

Hi! I am trying to ID a bag. Unfortunately no photo. It is a rectangular-ish (more wide than tall) leather tote with the leather ribbon horizontally at the top of the bag. Thought it was an older style of the cabas phantom tote but the photos I saw online seem to be too tall. Thanks!


----------



## xogonjai

hi! does any1 know wat the model for this bag?i googled everywhere ><


----------



## Miss World

xogonjai said:


> hi! does any1 know wat the model for this bag?i googled everywhere ><


It looks like the Celine Micro Luggage bag. The colour combination is from Fall/Winter 2016 I think.


----------



## loveloverad

Does anyone know the color of her bag? Thanks!


----------



## cph706

I just bought this from Neiman Marcus Last Call. Any ideas about name/year? Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

cph706 said:


> View attachment 3695903
> View attachment 3695904
> View attachment 3695905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this from Neiman Marcus Last Call. Any ideas about name/year? Thanks!



Side Lock Bag from Spring 2013. Beautiful. The leather lining inside is sublime!


----------



## BagStalker44

No idea the name of this one. Anyone have a clue? The leather is substantial, heavy, as is the very soft supple suede lining.


----------



## mark90

celine boston tote!!!


----------



## Rakel Kjeldsberg Wabø

Hey!
Im new here so I hope Im doing this right. 
I bought a vintage Céline-bag on Etsy in 2015, here is the link to the product https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/254690336/vintage-celine-black-leather-purse  and the seller https://www.etsy.com/no-en/shop/VintageCrazyGirl?ref=l2-shop-info-name from the US with 5/5 stars from customer ratings. I recently sold the bag, and just got a feedback from the buyer, who said everything looked good except the zippers, which made her question wether it is authentic or not. I dont know about vintage Celine-bag zippers, but I do know that products change over time, like the classic Cèline box bag now has a minimalistic clasp, and in earlier years used to have the horse carriage-thing. Anyway, could some of you take a look at my pictures and tell me what you think? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can anyone help me with the style name of Chelsea's Celine bag please? Thank you. =)


----------



## Sophia

scoobiesmomma said:


> Can anyone help me with the style name of Chelsea's Celine bag please? Thank you. =)
> View attachment 3735617



This is the Sangle Seau in Terracotta Natural Calfskin from Spring 2017!


----------



## Sophia

loveloverad said:


> Does anyone know the color of her bag? Thanks!



Smooth Calfskin Nano in Khaki!


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-does anyone know name an season of this Celine?


----------



## DARIDAXMUM

Hi can anybody please identify this Celine bag...? It belonged to my late Mother-In-Law so was probably purchased in the 70's or 80's. I have tried looking on Google but cannot find anything like it...?? Also does anybody have an idea of its value..if any..? Thanks in advance .x.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Can someone name this for me? I've looked everywhere. It was larger than a wallet.


----------



## Sophia

mrsinsyder said:


> Can someone name this for me? I've looked everywhere. It was larger than a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3761347



Hey! This is from Fall 2017. It's the Folded Clutch in Black Shiny Goatskin. It comes with a removable strap also!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sophia said:


> Hey! This is from Fall 2017. It's the Folded Clutch in Black Shiny Goatskin. It comes with a removable strap also!



Thank you! It's gorgeous - I may need this!


----------



## Sophia

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you! It's gorgeous - I may need this!



You're so very welcome! I hope you get your hands on one! Meanwhile, I NEED that Trotteur Clutch beneath it in your photo! But I want it in Chestnut Natural Calfskin!!


----------



## joanneseo43

Hello purseforum! 
Can someone help authenticate this bag/lmk which collection this bag is from?


----------



## SLCSB

Can someone help identify this bag?  Not my photo, but I have this bag in black and would love to know the name.  I bought it from Saks many years ago and still love it.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Hi lovelies... I just stumbled across this picture and I love this bag, is it still available? Does anyone here own it? Thank you


----------



## primavera99

Shelbyrana said:


> Hi lovelies... I just stumbled across this picture and I love this bag, is it still available? Does anyone here own it? Thank you


I believe it's called the All Soft Bag. Sadly it's been discontinued, nor I own the bag. Purseblog has an article on this bag actually https://www.purseblog.com/celine/celine-all-soft-bag/
Hope this helps


----------



## alexciabai

Hi there! Can anyone help me to authenticate this Céline bag? As this is my first Céline bag. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Jadpe

alexciabai said:


> Hi there! Can anyone help me to authenticate this Céline bag? As this is my first Céline bag. Thank you in advance!!


Please use the correct thread for authentication! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/page-816#post-31775298


----------



## malia1259

Hello! I've been trying to find the official name for this clutch but have had no luck. I'm starting to think that this may not even be an authentic Celine. Does anyone know its name? The seller is just calling it the Phoebe Philo Leather Envelope Clutch


----------



## Knicole

Does anyone know what year/collection this bag is from? Tia!


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

HELP! I saw a BEAUTIFUL Celine Micro Phantom in pebble leather today at Neiman Marcus, and I want to know the color name. It was a raspberry color, all one color in the pebble leather. Not a wine or true burgundy but more raspberry/Bright. Gorgeous. Anyone know the name of the color??


----------



## Morgan123

Hi Everyone! Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?? Also what would you recommend cleaning it with? Thank you!!


----------



## exchangecoupons

Can someone please let me know which collection this denim blue nano luggage with white stitching is from? Also has anyone ever tried buying from *******? Authenticity??


http://www.*******.com.au/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/e/celineblue_01_br_1.jpg


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Does anyone know what season this bag is from and fears the color?

Thank you.


----------



## Ines77

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Does anyone know what season this bag is from and fears the color?
> 
> Thank you.



Same bag was sold on Fashionphile. They say it is from 2016. 

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-nubuck-suede-tricolor-micro-luggage-blue-228038

Also saw a nano, from 2012

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-nubuck-suede-tricolor-nano-luggage-blue-183259

Hope this helps!


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Ines77 said:


> Same bag was sold on Fashionphile. They say it is from 2016.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-nubuck-suede-tricolor-micro-luggage-blue-228038
> 
> Also saw a nano, from 2012
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-calfskin-nubuck-suede-tricolor-nano-luggage-blue-183259
> 
> Hope this helps!



I bought the one from 2016 but I’m starting to doubt the authenticity [emoji20]


----------



## Pinkyandthebrain

Hi! I am thinking of buying this vintage celine bag from an online seller. But i noted that the strap is a clip on kind of strap, seems different from the ones i have seen online. Anyone able to share if there is a vintage style that looks like this?


----------



## Fussycat55

hi, does anyone know the name of this celine bag and from which year?

many thanks


----------



## bonfire_25

Googled and Googled but couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## incoralblue

bonfire_25 said:


> Googled and Googled but couldn't find it. Thanks.



I saw this earlier this year. It’s reversible. Try googling Celine Reversible tote bag and you’ll see a few pics.


----------



## Pekkaaa

Hi there.

First time poster, I'm helping my mom sell off some of her old purses. Problem is that I don't know anything about purses/handbags and she has no idea what they are worth anymore.

Would really appreciate any info I could get on these two bags. And what you think I could sell them for.

Thank you!
-Per

*1.*














*2.
















*


----------



## milotic55

Did you guys see the mya serina bag that has been going around everywhere? Is it legal for them to cope the exact design of a celine belt bag?


----------



## LaylaGoo




----------



## sarasr

Can you guys help me? I know someone selling a Luggage Nano in what she says is Sand, but looking at it definitely looks like Kohl (which is what I'd prefer). Looking at it in certain lights it looks like Kohl but sometimes it's a lighter grey.  I was going to ask my friend who is going to Paris in October to get me a Luggage Nano in Slate or Kohl or Navy Blue (those are my preferred colors in order) but now that the Celine website is wiped clean I'm worried the bag will be gone so I wonder if I should just take the plunge now.

Looking like Kohl:





Looking like a lighter color:





Pls help! I definitely think it doesn't look like Sand tbh.


----------



## Sophia

Fussycat55 said:


> hi, does anyone know the name of this celine bag and from which year?
> 
> many thanks



I forget the name, but the leather is beautiful!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Is this leather drummed or grained?
And what is the difference between the two?

How should I make sure it holds up well?

Either way I am so incredibly happy that I got my hands on this one before it was too late! It is the discontinued size small and it is just perfect! I found it in a Céline store abroad and they shipped her to me and she finally got delivered today! I am so in love! 







It's so beautiful, and I have been wanting it since I saw it the first time! I can't believe it is finally mine!


----------



## littleblackbag

Looks like grained to me, which I think is probably stiffer than drummed leather, so should hold its shape a bit better. My micro is the grained leather too and I love it. Also reminds me of Hermes Epsom leather.  Hope that helps.
Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## coolmelondew

looks like grained to me too. either way - it's a lovely bag! enjoy using it


----------



## Thenewestgirl

littleblackbag said:


> Looks like grained to me, which I think is probably stiffer than drummed leather, so should hold its shape a bit better. My micro is the grained leather too and I love it. Also reminds me of Hermes Epsom leather.  Hope that helps.
> Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!





coolmelondew said:


> looks like grained to me too. either way - it's a lovely bag! enjoy using it



Thank you both!  I am over the moon about her! 

I really hope it is grained leather, due to the "hold it's shape"-reason, but I feel unsure as I asked the SA over SMS, and she initially said it is drummed leather, I then asked her if they had previously had this bag in grained as that would have been my preference, and she then said that she was mistaken and that all belt bags came in grained only, and that she mixed it up because the luggages was made of drummed leather? But I am pretty sure that I've read about belt bags being made of drummed leather too? And since this is a since long discontinued size, it could possibly be made of drummed as they have, at least previously, made them in drummed?

To me it looks much more grained in the pictures than IRL, but I don't know exactly how drummed looks compared to grained. And I am, again, unsure but I think it might feel smoother than the belt bags that I have tried on in smaller sizes in London this past weekend..? Could that be an indication that it might be drummed? But again, I am not sure at all. 

Either way, I love her to bits, she looks perfect! I am sure I would have gotten more use out of a size with a shoulder strap, but when I try her on, vs. the smaller ones, she just looks so right on my frame that I went for the look rather than the practicality...  Maybe a stupid beginners mistake! But she might even be the last of her kind for sale so I am not going to return her even though she might end up not being used daily due to how heavy she is and how impractical she will be to use compared to the mini. I am ok with this as I mostly use my Gucci WOC as my every day bag anyway, as I don't carry much, but still wanted a nice bag for when I DO need to carry some more!

But, if Hedi decides to keep the belt I will probably get a mini or micro too in another color once I have started working (I am a student at the moment) just to have a more "carefree" version of her, as I love the style so much.


----------



## pupee

i think the SA is right.

Belt only in grained calfskin and Luggage in drummed calfskin.
grained calfskin is stiffer while drummed is softer...

pics for your reference.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

T


pupee said:


> i think the SA is right.
> 
> Belt only in grained calfskin and Luggage in drummed calfskin.
> grained calfskin is stiffer while drummed is softer...
> 
> pics for your reference.




Thank you som much for the pics!  Judging them it does look like mine could be the grained rather than the drummed!


----------



## Mirisaa

Hi everyone! 
any idea what is this wallet/clutch name? 
Thank you and happy holidays!


----------



## laura1976

What’s making you question it? Just bought one from there, going to post to authenticate as soon as I get it.


----------



## Elineee

Hi everyone,
I was hoping to get some info about this vintage Céline bag. I bought it online from a reputable Japanese online shop. But I can't find anything online about it. Any info is welcome!


----------



## fashbash

Hi! I saw a good deal on this Celine bag. Would like to know what it’s called so I can research on it further. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone give me any info on this bag? It was just referred to as "pheobe philo old Celine"...I find it quite beautiful. TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone give me any info on this bag? It was just referred to as "pheobe philo old Celine"...I find it quite beautiful. TIA!
> View attachment 4405901


It's the Fall 2012 Shoulder Bag, see ref. lib. thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-shoulder-bag-reference-thread.771370/page-2#post-22775862


----------



## muchstuff

Elliespurse said:


> It's the Fall 2012 Shoulder Bag, see ref. lib. thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-shoulder-bag-reference-thread.771370/page-2#post-22775862


Thanks, I did  check the reference thread but missed it. Much appreciated! EDIT: Pony? I can't do that, I don't know why I can purchase cow, goat, deer...but not pony ...


----------



## muchstuff

@Elliespurse do you think the pic I posted looks like pony? It looks like suede to me, do you know if they were made in anything other than pony?


----------



## Elliespurse

muchstuff said:


> @Elliespurse do you think the pic I posted looks like pony? It looks like suede to me, do you know if they were made in anything other than pony?


It looks like suede? I think this bag was released in alternative leather/suede.


----------



## muchstuff

Elliespurse said:


> It looks like suede? I think this bag was released in alternative leather/suede.


Thanks, they list it as suede and I can't see the texture that would indicate pony hair. Do you have any idea what the MSRP was on this bag? Long shot, I know, I'll keep researching... EDIT: That was easy, Yoogi's had one with the MSRP listed as $1950.


----------



## orangecrayolaa

Hi!
Can someone please help identify this celine bag? Circa 2009, I think? Does anyone know the name/season of this bag?

Thank you!!


----------



## styleformiles

Hi everyone! Apologies in advance if there was an easier way to search this than posting here. I've been swooning after a Celine Medium Box Bag and just received a healthy check from my grandma, so might pull the trigger  Anyway, WHAT is this bag?? I've never seen the black clasp before...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/celine-box-bag-1pIZkDpcOkI?position=39


----------



## Sophia

styleformiles said:


> Hi everyone! Apologies in advance if there was an easier way to search this than posting here. I've been swooning after a Celine Medium Box Bag and just received a healthy check from my grandma, so might pull the trigger  Anyway, WHAT is this bag?? I've never seen the black clasp before...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/celine-box-bag-1pIZkDpcOkI?position=39


This was a limited edition and seasonal piece from years back.


----------



## styleformiles

Sophia said:


> This was a limited edition and seasonal piece from years back.


great, thank you!


----------



## Glazkova

Hi guys. What do you think of this bag?


----------



## jaskg144

Could anyone help me identify which collection this souris mini luggage is from? 

The stitching on the side flags at the top seems to be different to the ones currently in Celine stores, as they don't usually have stitching at the top of the inside of the flap.


----------



## Chloewang0

Hello there,
This is my first time posting on here! I’ve been reading posts on here for some time now and hope to be able to take advantage of some readers expertise! 
There is small pouch/clutch that I have seen on Vestiare and it is listed as a ‘Celine clutch bag’ and its very cute, but I really want to know whether its actually a clutch purse or whether this is some kind of inner pouch that was sold with a larger bag. I have no experience with Celine so i have absolutely no idea and the seller does not speak English. Any information on this, and perhaps when this was releases, would be appreciated!


----------



## Sophia

This is the pouch that was sold with the Tie Bag.


----------



## essiedub

Does anyone remember the name of this bag? I can’t  find my paperwork erg.... It was the predecessor to the fortune cookie bag. This was released around 2012, I think.


----------



## jsqk

Hey guys - does anyone know which exact model of celine sunglasses these are?


----------



## smallsinger

Dear all,
Could anyone here help me to see which year / season this classic medium is? Did my own research but couldn't find the answer. Thank you: )


----------



## distopiamater

Hello all! I have a vintage Celine bag but I have been unable to locate what model it is or even from what era it was made.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## abacuo

distopiamater said:


> Hello all! I have a vintage Celine bag but I have been unable to locate what model it is or even from what era it was made.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570303
> View attachment 4570304
> View attachment 4570305
> View attachment 4570306



I cannot ID your bag, but according to the official Celine Instagram account, this belt buckle style originally dates to the late 1960s. If you look at posts #435-438 in the thread labeled “any guesses or speculation for hedi’s 1st collection”, I posted photos of Brigitte Bardot, Jane Birkin and Jacqueline Bisset wearing the belt in the 1970s because Celine is reintroducing this buckle for belts and bags in Spring 2020. This is the thread:
Any guesses or speculation for Hedi’s 1st collection?


----------



## Minie26

Hi
Does anyone know what color is Kendall Jenner's Nano luggage bag?
thank you


----------



## Sophia

The color is Dune.


----------



## Minie26

Sophia said:


> The color is Dune.



Thanks Sophia. It's so beautiful


----------



## ColdSteel

Hello,

I saw this particular bag in all-leather but for the life of me I CANNOT remember the name of this style. It's at least from the mid-ish/late 00s? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Minie26

Does anyone know , is the Celine color in Dune similar to Hermes' Trench color?


----------



## ztory

Hi,

I have my eyes on a Classic from Celine and found this one on Vestiare Collective. 
But i dont get any answer from them regarding the color name. 
Is it a amazone green or another type of green? 
Please help me identify the color of the bag. 

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## reezy

Hello,
Could someone please help me identify the color of the following bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Hi everyone!
Does anyone know which sunnies Lauren is wearing? TIA


----------



## econer

Saw this on the realreal. Not sure if it’s camel, just looking different shade under different lighting.


----------



## reezy

econer said:


> Saw this on the realreal. Not sure if it’s camel, just looking different shade under different lighting.


Camel looks more of a brown, but I've found it under 'tawny' somewhere on the web. Thank you regardless.


----------



## ztory

Is this the amazone green or is the bag in another green color?

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## kosin30

Hi Ladies,

I tried this bag on in March of this year and was wondering what color it’s called! I regret not asking!!!


----------



## lxrac

Dune perhaps


----------



## fashmash

kosin30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I tried this bag on in March of this year and was wondering what color it’s called! I regret not asking!!!


Pics 1 and 2 look like Olive to me.


----------



## kosin30

fashmash said:


> Pics 1 and 2 look like Olive to me.


So “olive” can look kind of like a light tan in certain lighting? Like in  pic 1?


----------



## fashmash

kosin30 said:


> So “olive” can look kind of like a light tan in certain lighting? Like in  pic 1?


I love the small big bag in Olive! It is hard to pinpoint the color but the color tones seem to vary under different lightings. Almost lime/sage green like with subtle earth tone. Found this Olive image online if it’s what you are looking for 

(p/s  i recall the SA referencing the color as Olive, but to be sure you can check out Sage too)


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all, does anyone know the year and color name of this lovely orange trifold bag?

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-tri-fold-celine-handbag-8998006.shtml

TIA!


----------



## Vintage0

Please could someone help me identify this black shearling Céline bag. I can’t find anything like this to compare with. 
Many thanks V


----------



## Thenewestgirl

What is this bag called?


----------



## 19only

Hi everyone, I just found out these gorgeous totes and could not find any further information about them. Can you name it so I can google, or happen to know the price? Thanks. 




I took the picture from here http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-many-bags-trendspotting-140.html  and it is already 10 years ago


----------



## econer

It’s just called “shopper”. It was from Phoebe’s first collection at Céline in 2010. 



19only said:


> Hi everyone, I just found out these gorgeous totes and could not find any further information about them. Can you name it so I can google, or happen to know the price? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4668572
> 
> 
> I took the picture from here http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-many-bags-trendspotting-140.html  and it is already 10 years ago


----------



## doni

19only said:


> Hi everyone, I just found out these gorgeous totes and could not find any further information about them. Can you name it so I can google, or happen to know the price? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4668572
> 
> 
> I took the picture from here http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-many-bags-trendspotting-140.html  and it is already 10 years ago


I don't think this was called anything but cabas. They were in Philo's first handbag collection for Celine, S/S 2010 and they are made of natural leather (later they also came in snakeskin and other combinations). They are beautiful, if a bit heavy.


----------



## chicanerie

19only said:


> Hi everyone, I just found out these gorgeous totes and could not find any further information about them. Can you name it so I can google, or happen to know the price? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4668572
> 
> 
> I took the picture from here http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-many-bags-trendspotting-140.html  and it is already 10 years ago


Beautifully simple totes. Hoping Phoebe's new venture gives us more of this kind of stuff. And the Instagram for @myMANybags is real revelation: so many stylish men carrying such a variety of bags -  thank you


----------



## 19only

Thanks everyone for helping out, I still don't have any luck in finding out further information about the bag other than the post in @MyManyBag. 

@chicanerie : yeah his blog is amazing isn't it, but it looks like he stop updating it for a while...


----------



## chicanerie

19only said:


> Thanks everyone for helping out, I still don't have any luck in finding out further information about the bag other than the post in @MyManyBag.
> 
> @chicanerie : yeah his blog is amazing isn't it, but it looks like he stop updating it for a while...


true, but his insta is active and very recent. he just acquired a new follower


----------



## eunaddict

Vintage0 said:


> Please could someone help me identify this black shearling Céline bag. I can’t find anything like this to compare with.
> Many thanks V



I'm pretty sure that's a Shearling Trapeze but with the wings folded the wrong way.


----------



## Ninah3456

Hey! Anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## missholly1212

Does anyone know the name of this bag,or anything about it.
TIA


----------



## Enjoia

Hi,
Could someone please help identify if this is real? I bought it at an estate sale. Please and thank you.
Mercy


----------



## peachpea

Hello!! Just wondering if someone could help me confirm the size of this Céline Trotteur?

The seller says it’s a medium (and gave me the specs for a medium size 10x9x4!) but I think it’s the compact size (ie. no divider, and it doesn’t have that middle “bit” on the bottom of the outside of the bag.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tippie

missholly1212 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag,or anything about it.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754354


It looks like a Vintage Celine Canvas bag. i found some bags with the same Monogram and Color.


----------



## whitew0lf

Hi all, does anyone know if this wallet has a name and when it was produced circa? TIA


----------



## iminlovewithme

Hi all
Does anybody know if there is a celine bi cabas horizontal tote in grey and tan like in this photo?
if so, from what year?
Many thanksss in advance


----------



## aanjheni

Hi all, 
Can anyone tell me the name of this Celine handbag and an approximate year of production?  
TIA


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone know the name of this Celine? I'm guessing, it's about 10+ years old.


----------



## Lawlessmegan

Any ideas what bag this is? At first glance it looks like Luggage, but it doesn’t have the same leather detail on the front.


----------



## katenobody

Hello the Purse community! 
I've found this leather Celine Bag online. 
It's so beautiful ! 
I cannot found any informations about this collection. If you have any I thank you.


----------



## eunaddict

Lawlessmegan said:


> Any ideas what bag this is? At first glance it looks like Luggage, but it doesn’t have the same leather detail on the front.



It looks like a luggage (and in terms of Celine, if authentic, can only be a luggage). If you're asking about authenticity, then you'll need more pictures. But, older luggage bags definitely had issues with floppiness, and didn't really maintain their structure with excessive use.


----------



## theweekendfind

Hi all! new to the forum.. have this Celine wallet but cant seem to find any info on it. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## onepiece101

Not quite an “identify this bag” but does anyone know if Céline ever made the pillow flap bag from 2016 in a navy blue color? There is one currently for sale but I’ve only ever seen that bag in black, white, taupe/tan, and red, never navy blue. Thanks so much in advance for any info!


----------



## aanjheni

Does anyone know the name of this Celine bag?  The date code is S CE 0099.  LMK if you need more photos.  TIA!


----------



## IntheOcean

aanjheni said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Celine bag?  The date code is S CE 0099.  LMK if you need more photos.  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4878037


This is a Rider tote from 2009. Welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## aanjheni

Thank you so much!  I really appreciate it.   Have a great weekend!

ETA - Thank you for the welcome.  Boy, finding information on the Biker Tote is hard.  It must not have been an IT bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

aanjheni said:


> Thank you so much!  I really appreciate it.   Have a great weekend!
> 
> ETA - Thank you for the welcome.  Boy, finding information on the Biker Tote is hard.  It must not have been an IT bag.


It's a Rider, not a Biker! 

I wasn't into Celine (or handbags in general, for that matter) at that time, but yes, from what I gather, this wasn't one of the "It" bags from Celine. Not that that makes it any less pretty! /


----------



## aanjheni

IntheOcean said:


> It's a Rider, not a Biker!
> 
> I wasn't into Celine (or handbags in general, for that matter) at that time, but yes, from what I gather, this wasn't one of the "It" bags from Celine. Not that that makes it any less pretty! /



Dang, I look over for typos and missed biggest one!  RIDER, RIDER, Rider...

I think I've got it  

Thank you so much again!  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## IntheOcean

aanjheni said:


> Dang, I look over for typos and missed biggest one!  RIDER, RIDER, Rider...
> 
> I think I've got it
> 
> Thank you so much again!  I really appreciate your help.


It happens  You're welcome!


----------



## reb830

[ID] Hey everyone! I was gifted this bag by a family member but they didn't know any details about it and google didn't turn up anything either. Its very sturdy with a magnet clasp, a long strap that is secured underneath the folded top, and a tag that says "CELINE, PARIS, MADE IN ITALY, M14". If you have any details about when this was released and possibly the price of the bag I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## jordi_labanda

Hello everyone. Do you have any idea about the age or style of this bag?


----------



## gk1400

Hi there- Does anyone have any info on the model/era of this Celine bag? The resale site I'm looking at lists it as "vintage" but gives no indicator as to when it was manufactured. I found some other listings for the same bag in different colors, but other than the fact that most of them appear to be coming out of Japan there's little to no detail. Any and all insight is appreciated!


----------



## bunnywon

Hi, new user here.
I need help identifying this Celine bag I've just fished out of my mom's closet. I've been trying to google it but met with a dead end. TIA!!


----------



## IntheOcean

bunnywon said:


> Hi, new user here.
> I need help identifying this Celine bag I've just fished out of my mom's closet. I've been trying to google it but met with a dead end. TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979699


Hi! Welcome to tPF  This bag is called Verdine, apparently. Here's one on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-verdine-icon-blue-leather-satchel/21321155/


----------



## bunnywon

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Welcome to tPF  This bag is called Verdine, apparently. Here's one on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/i/celine-verdine-icon-blue-leather-satchel/21321155/



Thank you! My mom wants to sell it but the first reseller we contacted didn't know the model and valued it at a really low price. Knowing the model will at least help me find out how much it sells for on the internet.


----------



## IntheOcean

bunnywon said:


> Thank you! My mom wants to sell it but the first reseller we contacted didn't know the model and valued it at a really low price. Knowing the model will at least help me find out how much it sells for on the internet.


There should be a date code inside. That should help. Celine got really popular when Phoebe Philo became creative director in 2008. Your bag is a bit older than that, I think. That would affect its resale value. Also, please make sure it's authentic before listing it anywhere, just in case. There's a designated thread here on the forums: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I found this tiny picture in an article on the Fall/Winter 2007 collection. But that's it... Can't find it  TIA!


----------



## annapearbanana

Anyone know what color this is? Made in 2017! Thank you


----------



## muggles

Does anyone have this bag? How does it stand up to everyday wear?


----------



## Minie26

annapearbanana said:


> Anyone know what color this is? Made in 2017! Thank you
> View attachment 5064082
> View attachment 5064083
> View attachment 5064084
> View attachment 5064085



Looks like Kohl ?


----------



## lxrac

annapearbanana said:


> Anyone know what color this is? Made in 2017! Thank you
> View attachment 5064082
> View attachment 5064083
> View attachment 5064084
> View attachment 5064085



I think that color is called Orage


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi! Wondering if anyone can identify this bag? Thank you!


----------



## poonchsm

Hi. Wondering if anyone can please identify this crossbody bag? It was passed down to me from a family member that passed away. It is very old and needs some TLC.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Does someone know if this is a real model ftom Celinè? And if so, what is it called?   I'm considering to buy it, but never seen this model before! TIA


----------



## Katrinepine

Can anyone find any kind of information on this vintage piece?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5184229
View attachment 5184230
View attachment 5184231
View attachment 5184232


----------



## IntheOcean

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Does someone know if this is a real model ftom Celinè? And if so, what is it called?   I'm considering to buy it, but never seen this model before! TIA
> View attachment 5184110
> View attachment 5184111


No idea if it's authentic, but if it is, it would be from before Phoebe Philo, as in, 2008 or earlier. If it's for sale somewhere, you can ask the seller to send you a picture of the serial number. The date code would help determine the year it was produced.


Katrinepine said:


> Can anyone find any kind of information on this vintage piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184229
> View attachment 5184230
> View attachment 5184231
> View attachment 5184232


Your photos aren't showing.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

IntheOcean said:


> No idea if it's authentic, but if it is, it would be from before Phoebe Philo, as in, 2008 or earlier. If it's for sale somewhere, you can ask the seller to send you a picture of the serial number. The date code would help determine the year it was produced.
> 
> Your photos aren't showing.


Thank you! Here's what she sent me. What do you think?


----------



## IntheOcean

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Thank you! Here's what she sent me. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185192


Frankly, I can't say I like how this looks. With that said, I'm not an authenticator for Celine, so take my words with a grain of salt. You should post in the Authentication thread and wait for the reply from our wonderful authenticator Sophia.


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Hello, 

I recently bought a pair of celine heels and I'm having a hard time finding out which season they're from. They have a front zip like the ones from f/w 12, but they clearly have a different heel. The person I bought them from said 2016-2017 but I can't find them in any runway photos, so maybe they were standard release? 

Here's the link to the listing and I can post those/extra pictures if you'd like. Please let me know any information you have because I would love to know.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## HermesHunteress

Anyone know what tote this is? I absolutely love the triomphe logo


----------



## clemvccn

HermesHunteress said:


> View attachment 5299794
> 
> 
> Anyone know what tote this is? I absolutely love the triomphe logo


Hi!
This one is called « Horizontal Cabas in textile with Triomphe embroidery » It’s currently available on Celine International website, but in red or brown (not black). Hope it helps!


----------



## phammy19

Does anyone know the actual name color of this Trio from TheRealReal?


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone tell me the name and/or year of this style? (Sorry it's such a poor photo).


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I know these are Celine sunglasses, does anyone the model?


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

anyone know the model name/number?


----------



## Sophia

nyc_hou_mia said:


> View attachment 5610332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know the model name/number?


There were slight adjustments to the names of sunglasses when Hedi took over, but these are called the *CAT EYE S004 SUNGLASSES* and the ref number is *4S004CPLP.38NO*


----------



## theprettymiss

I bought a vintage celine boston bag from TRR —beautiful quality but Im having a hard time locating the serial number or date code?

Do all Michael Kors era bags have those?


----------



## thecurlyroad

poonchsm said:


> Hi. Wondering if anyone can please identify this crossbody bag? It was passed down to me from a family member that passed away. It is very old and needs some TLC.
> View attachment 5172250
> 
> View attachment 5172251
> 
> View attachment 5172252


Hey! I don't know the name of the bag but based on the pattern I think it's from the Spring/Summer collection 2004? Exactly the same palm tree pattern was used across the whole collection. You can see here on Vogue. Also I found some similar bags here and here. If your serial code also ends with 34, I would say chances are high it's authentic (I'm no expert so no guarantee).


----------



## woobao

Hi! Would anyone be able to ID the color of this? Thanks in advance!! (:


----------



## clemvccn

woobao said:


> Hi! Would anyone be able to ID the color of this? Thanks in advance!! (:
> 
> View attachment 5629266


Hi! Looks like the color « pebble ». It seems to appear darker because of the lightning here.


----------



## woobao

clemvccn said:


> Hi! Looks like the color « pebble ». It seems to appear darker because of the lightning here.


Thank you!! I thought so too but the way it shows up as super light or dark was throwing me off!


----------



## clemvccn

woobao said:


> Thank you!! I thought so too but the way it shows up as super light or dark was throwing me off!


Yes the color really change depending on the lightning, to an almost dark grey color to a light taupe!


----------



## lianned

Hi! Does anyone know the name of this purse/ clutch and what year it is from? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

lianned said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the name of this purse/ clutch and what year it is from? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5631607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631610


Don't know the name of this bag, but you can find out the year by looking at the serial number. It should be somewhere inside, either printed on the bag itself or on a leather tag. Digits 1 & 3 should indicate the week, 2 & 4 the year.


----------



## lianned

Thank you for your response! Have you seen the bag before though? 


IntheOcean said:


> Don't know the name of this bag, but you can find out the year by looking at the serial number. It should be somewhere inside, either printed on the bag itself or on a leather tag. Digits 1 & 3 should indicate the week, 2 & 4 the year.


----------



## IntheOcean

lianned said:


> Thank you for your response! Have you seen the bag before though?


No, I don't think I have.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

I have fallen in love with this color. Does anyone know the name?


----------



## sara_g

I got this bag at a consignment store in Paris, couldn’t seem to find the style online. Was wondering if anybody knew any info about it?


----------



## Sophia

princessariel61 said:


> I have fallen in love with this color. Does anyone know the name?
> 
> View attachment 5635344


this bag is fake


----------



## rayshines

I have these, they're the original Cat-eye glasses. S004, I believe


----------



## erinrose

Hi everyone!
Does anyone have any information about this print or bag? When do you think it is from? Do you have anything in this print?


----------



## lill_canele

I believe that is the 1970s horse carriage print. It was done either on fabric or canvas.
It was done either in a dark blue or brown color.

Btw, it is definitely vintage. I think that was the time when the name of the brand was: CELINE-PARIS

I don't have it though.


----------



## erinrose

lill_canele said:


> I believe that is the 1970s horse carriage print. It was done either on fabric or canvas.
> It was done either in a dark blue or brown color.
> 
> Btw, it is definitely vintage. I think that was the time when the name of the brand was: CELINE-PARIS
> 
> I don't have it though.


Thank you so much! I just got this bag for 30 bucks from an action house, so interesting to know the history of this brand and print!It does indeed say Celine paris on the inside


----------



## lianned

Hi! Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance! Lianne


----------



## Sophia

lianned said:


> Hi! Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance! Lianne
> 
> View attachment 5651746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651752


A fake Nano Luggage.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hi All! I don’t yet own any Celine bags, but this one has caught my eye. Is this a reasonable price for this model? Does anyone know exactly what model it is?









						Celine Metallic Blue Leather Boogie Tote
					

Celine Metallic Blue Leather Boogie ToteIdeal for everyday use this Boogie tote is a Celine design. It is crafted from leather and equipped with a spacious suede interior housing multiple pockets. The lovely bag is complete with a metallic blue shade and two handles for you to flaunt it. Size...




					www.openforvintage.com
				




Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Angelbethanh said:


> Hi All! I don’t yet own any Celine bags, but this one has caught my eye. Is this a reasonable price for this model? Does anyone know exactly what model it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Metallic Blue Leather Boogie Tote
> 
> 
> Celine Metallic Blue Leather Boogie ToteIdeal for everyday use this Boogie tote is a Celine design. It is crafted from leather and equipped with a spacious suede interior housing multiple pockets. The lovely bag is complete with a metallic blue shade and two handles for you to flaunt it. Size...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.openforvintage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


This is the Celine Boogie bag (in Metallic) designed by Michael Kors and released in 2002. The price set is standard for this bag - I've seen it priced lower and higher given the condition.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Sophia said:


> This is the Celine Boogie bag (in Metallic) designed by Michael Kors and released in 2002. The price set is standard for this bag - I've seen it priced lower and higher given the condition.


Great! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## this_the_entree

Hi, can anyone please ID this bag - name and year? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

this_the_entree said:


> View attachment 5660474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone please ID this bag - name and year? Thank you!


Phoebe's Céline Zipped Medium Hobo from Resort 2015


----------



## Adaniels729

this_the_entree said:


> View attachment 5660474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone please ID this bag - name and year? Thank you!


We’re you searching for this bag?  Stumbled across this looking for another vintage Celine item 






						Leather handbag Celine Other in Leather - 28932175
					

Buy your leather handbag Celine on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Celine Other in Leather available. 28932175




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## this_the_entree

Adaniels729 said:


> We’re you searching for this bag?  Stumbled across this looking for another vintage Celine item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Celine Other in Leather - 28932175
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Celine on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Celine Other in Leather available. 28932175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Yes, thank you so much!


----------



## Crocodile

Hi. 

Saw a beautiful Celine bag in a consignment store today. Would love to get some help to identify the model. Didn't take any pictures unfortunately. 

The bag was like a large quite oblong bucket or tote, but with a zipper. The body of the bag got slightly narrower towards the botton. The strap was quite long. Long enough to be a crossbody but it was tight with a thick coat. The strap had a large metal clap being the design element to connect the strap to the bag. The other side if the strap was fastened with a knot. 

There was one outside pocket. The material of the bag was smooth calf skin. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Crocodile

Crocodile said:


> Hi.
> 
> Saw a beautiful Celine bag in a consignment store today. Would love to get some help to identify the model. Didn't take any pictures unfortunately.
> 
> The bag was like a large quite oblong bucket or tote, but with a zipper. The body of the bag got slightly narrower towards the botton. The strap was quite long. Long enough to be a crossbody but it was tight with a thick coat. The strap had a large metal clap being the design element to connect the strap to the bag. The other side if the strap was fastened with a knot.
> 
> There was one outside pocket. The material of the bag was smooth calf skin.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Here is a picture


----------



## Sophia

Crocodile said:


> Here is a picture
> 
> View attachment 5670126



This is the Large Mariner Bucket from Fall 2017. Considered getting this bag few years ago, but did not like the way the bag sits on the body.


----------



## ey111111

Thak


----------

